# So You Think You Can Dance... new season begins May 21!



## Angela

OK, Kari... now we have a place to discuss this season's SYTYCD!

I have to go to Senior Awards at my niece's high school tonight, but the DVR is set and I am ready!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm with you, Angela.  Got my dancing shoes on and I am soooo ready for this.  I hope they pick at least one hot Russian guy.  I loved Gev last year.  He was so cute and such a great dancer.  But he wasn't Pasha or Dmitry.    

At least we get to see Dmitry on DWTS.  I don't think Pasha will ever be a pro, there, unless they take Anya, too.  At least we get to see the two of them dance once in a while.  I loved last year when Pasha and Anya choreo'd for Gev and Courtney ... the message.  

Did you know that there is also going to be a Fall season?  So we are going t have back to back runs.  They are doing auditions for the Fall season in May, June and July.  WooHoo.


----------



## cheerio

This is just like American Idol, just another spin off


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cheerio said:


> This is just like American Idol, just another spin off


Nigel Lythgoe is one of the producers on both shows, but he has resigned from AI. SYTYCD is in its fifth season and is so popular that Fox has put it in their Fall lineup.


----------



## kari

Yay!!  I love SYTYCD - I've watched it every season.  Thanks Angela!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Yay!! I love SYTYCD - I've watched it every season. Thanks Angela!!


I missed the first season. I watched as much as was available on youtube. I couldn't understand why Blake was eliminated. But then I couldn't understand why Allison was eliminated in Season 2. Melody was awesome. I honestly thought she was better than Nick, but then it's America's _favorite _dancer, not the best.

Did you see Snow trying out for a pro spot on DWTS? She was definitely not at her best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like Brandon Bryant is back to try out this year. Now that we don't have the _Will Agenda_ going on, he has a better chance of making the Top 20.

I also hear that Natalie Reid is coming back for another try.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Looks like Brandon Bryant is back to try out this year. Now that we don't have the _Will Agenda_ going on, he has a better chance of making the Top 20.
> 
> I also hear that Natalie Reid is coming back for another try.


Oh yeah, the Will Agenda - I had nearly forgotten.  I was so happy Joshua won last year!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Oh yeah, the Will Agenda - I had nearly forgotten.  I was so happy Joshua won last year!!


Joshua deserved the win. I can't believe Twitch beat out Katee. He shouldn't have even been in the finals. Mark should have been there. Did you see the opening? They show a few seconds of Marksie doing Bleeding Love. I get all choked up every time I watch that one. No Air with Katee and Joshua gets me, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've never watched it, watching it this evening but I don't know if I'll be hooked...

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

I love this show.  Looking forward to it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never watched it, watching it this evening but I don't know if I'll be hooked...
> 
> Betsy


This is just the auditions. No one really outstanding, yet. Wait until you see Brandon Bryant. He is a fabulous contemporary dancer. I'm sure I saw him in one of the snippets. Of course, it depends on what you like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

umbrella guy was interesting...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> umbrella guy was interesting...


Yes, he was good. Some of these people who do well, don't make it past Vegas. It's a meat grinder.

For all of you SYTYCD vets ... we've left NYC and Sex hasn't shown up. (Betsy, think the poor man's Tiny Tim). Big relief.

Sonya Tayeh ... Yay. If we can't have Wade, I'll take Sonya.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, cat girl/light saber girl needs to try out for American Idol next...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, cat girl/light saber girl needs to try out for American Idol next...
> 
> Betsy


Gotta have someone for Nigel to insult. 

The brothers were cute. They reminded me of the twins from last year; Anthony and Antwaine. They were so adorable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, so some people go straight through to Vegas, but others have to go to choreography?  What happens next?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, so some people go straight through to Vegas, but others have to go to choreography? What happens next?
> 
> Betsy


More auditions in four more cities. Then we see what goes on in Vegas. After that, they pick 10 guys and 10 gals to be on the show. Four to six of those 20 are usually cannon fodder.

Knew Brandon (  ) and Natalie would make it to Vegas. I'm really happy about that. And I saw Evan in the preview. He is so good. I'm glad he's back, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I still don't understand...it looked like some people got tickets right away, and some were sent to "choreography?"

Betsy
(watching West Side Story now on TCM--Officer Krupke!)


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I still don't understand...it looked like some people got tickets right away, and some were sent to "choreography?"
> 
> Betsy
> (watching West Side Story now on TCM--Officer Krupke!)


If the judges think the dancer is really GOOD, they give them a ticket to Vegas and they get to skip the choreography round. If the judges aren't sure about the dancer's ability or aren't sure if they can do other styles they send the dancer to the choreography round. This lets the judges have another look at them and then the judges can decide if they are good enough to go to Vegas. Did that explain it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did they have the choreography round tonight when I wasn't looking?

Betsy


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did they have the choreography round tonight when I wasn't looking?
> 
> Betsy


In real life, they do the choreography round right after all the individuals have auditioned for that day. So in TV land, when they are at the end of a day, they show it very briefly, if you don't know what's going on, you might have missed it. It's when you see a bunch of dancers on the stage at the same time and then they let each dancer know if they make it or not.

They don't do a very good job of explaining the process, so anyone new to the show might not understand right away.


----------



## Angela

Hey everyone! So glad to see people showed up here!! I haven't been home for very long. The niece had Senior Awards Night at the high school and we didn't get home until 9:30. I am gradually making my way through the show and am up to the 2nd day in NY and the choreography section... and now on to Denver!


----------



## Angela

OMG... I just saw the cat girl with the light sabers!! What was THAT?  lol

and the red sneaker tutu girl??



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The brothers were cute. They reminded me of the twins from last year; Anthony and Antwaine. They were so adorable.


Yes, they were. 

Still waiting to see who made Mary cry...

Hey there's Natalie!!  I am so glad she came back to try again. AND Brandon!! Woo Hoo!!

So it was Brandon that made Mary cry. She is so weird!! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> So it was Brandon that made Mary cry. She is so weird!! lol


Brandon made me cry, too. I think his audition last year was stronger than this year. The only reason they cut him last year was because he was too much competition for Will. Can you imagine if last year was Brandon against Joshua? I don't know how versatile Brandon is, yet, but I think it would have been the Clash of the Titans.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know I NEVER watch American Idol.

It has never appealed to me. I guess because I don't think most of the contestants have much talent and I am just not into "reality tv". Never watch the Batchelor/Batc...ette thingy. Don't watch Great Race. Don't watch survivor. Don't watch Greatest Loser. Don't watch the Wipeout thing.

I do watch Dancing with the Stars because I like dancing and it takes "some" talent to even try.  And some of the stars are real trainwrecks.  But the pros are really worth watching

However my favorite show is So You Think You Can Dance.  Because they allow "pros"-kinda to tryout.  some of the talent is superb. Last year's top 20 were all good. And it is interesting to watch these young people who mostly have considerable prior training and a lot of talent try to learn a new routine each week.  Some of those routines are breathtaking.  

For my opinion (and I am one of the guys) this is a terrific show.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Rhiathame

OMG. I almost missed it, in fact I missed the first 30 min. Work was so nuts for me yesterday I didn't get a chance to check the KBs!!! I love this show, I have watched it every year. Last year we were in England for the finale and we had to DVR it. I was so excited to hear that they added a fall season.

I will have to DVR it for next week while we are cruising and dancing every night!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> You know I NEVER watch American Idol.


Me either.



> It has never appealed to me. I guess because I don't think most of the contestants have much talent and I am just not into "reality tv". Never watch the Batchelor/Batc...ette thingy. Don't watch Great Race. Don't watch survivor. Don't watch Greatest Loser. Don't watch the Wipeout thing.


Don't watch any of those, but I do watch all the dance shows and The Deadliest Catch.



> I do watch Dancing with the Stars because I like dancing and it takes "some" talent to even try. And some of the stars are real trainwrecks. But the pros are really worth watching


Were you surprised when Shawn beat out Gilles? It was so good to see Chelsie on the show; not to mention Lacey and Dmitry.



> However my favorite show is So You Think You Can Dance. Because they allow "pros"-kinda to tryout. some of the talent is superb. Last year's top 20 were all good. And it is interesting to watch these young people who mostly have considerable prior training and a lot of talent try to learn a new routine each week. Some of those routines are breathtaking.


You thought Susie the Salsa Slut was good?  

I would have liked to see Mark in the finals rather than Twitch. Other than that, there were some really good dancers on last year. But nothing beats Season 2.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You thought Susie the Salsa Slut was good?
> 
> I would have liked to see Mark in the finals rather than Twitch. Other than that, there were some really good dancers on last year. But nothing beats Season 2.


My hubby thought Susie was great!! LOL 

Season 2 was the BEST! My absolute favorite. I keep coming back hoping for a great season likej #2!!


----------



## Bren S.

I have never watched the show,but a friend is really wanting me to watch it as she thinks I will like it.
I did however miss it last night,so I will watch it online and if I like it then I'll set the TiVo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sugar said:


> I have never watched the show,but a friend is really wanting me to watch it as she thinks I will like it.
> I did however miss it last night,so I will watch it online and if I like it then I'll set the TiVo


Sugar, don't go by the auditions. It's fun to watch them and speculate who will make the Top 20, but it's nothing like the show itself. The show has some of the most fabulous dancing you'll ever see, no matter what type of dancing you like.


----------



## kari

No, I don't really care for the auditions but then I don't like the AI auditions either.  I usually start really watching it once the actual live competition begins.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

kari said:


> Yay!! I love SYTYCD - I've watched it every season. Thanks Angela!!


I love this show too and saw the season opener. By the way, the Canadian version, which starts after the American show ends, is spectacular as well. I used to dance so I sympathize with the torture the top 20 contestants will be putting themselves through. It's one thing to learn a new song every week. But it's quite another thing to learn a new kind of dance and then the steps to that dance, and then to perform it well and often in four inch heels. My feet hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> By the way, the Canadian version, which starts after the American show ends, is spectacular as well.


Nico was a wonderful dancer, but I think his saggy jeans won it for him. Do you think he used carpet tape to hold them up?  Lisa was perfection and her partner, Miles, was wonderful, too. I didn't like Arissay at first, but she once she was on the show, I quickly changed my mind.

I don't live anywhere near Canada, so I had to youtube the show. It's not the same as watching on the a full screen TV, but at least I got my SYTYCD fix. And this year, we'll have back to back seasons, plus the Canadian season. It's my only *have* to watch show.


----------



## Tarma

I love this show. The athletic ability of the dancers is unbelievable! The auditions are interesting, but I really enjoy the show, especially lately as it has expanded the types of dance featured.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tarma said:


> I love this show. The athletic ability of the dancers is unbelievable! The auditions are interesting, but I really enjoy the show, especially lately as it has expanded the types of dance featured.


The Bollywood that Katee and Joshua did last year was awesome.


----------



## Tarma

> The Bollywood that Katee and Joshua did last year was awesome.


I agree!! I'm so glad Joshua won.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tarma said:


> I agree!! I'm so glad Joshua won.


Me, too. But Katee should have come in second; not third.


----------



## Tarma

> But Katee should have come in second; not third.


Have to agree with that one too!


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Me, too. But Katee should have come in second; not third.


Totally agree!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

At least they gave Katee $50K as the top girl.  That had to be a last minute decision when they saw the results.  

I bet we're going to see a whole new prize structure this year.  I would like to see $250K, $100K, $75K and $50K.


----------



## Bren S.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sugar, don't go by the auditions. It's fun to watch them and speculate who will make the Top 20, but it's nothing like the show itself. The show has some of the most fabulous dancing you'll ever see, no matter what type of dancing you like.


Ok  I will definitely hang in there to see the show itself


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just so everyone knows the schedule, the auditions continue this week on Wednesday and Thursday at 8pm.  

Vegas callbacks are Wednesday, June 3 at 8pm.  

All three shows are two hours.  

My guess is that the performance shows will start on June 10, since it's usually Wed, followed by results on Thu.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gather round, folks.  The Miami auditions are on.  YAY.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tony ... shades of Derek the Dancer who said the he could dance all night, and fainted on the stage.

Priscilla ... very, very nice.  Stage presence, talent and good music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janette and Romulo; I remember them.  Boy have they improved.  First decent ballroom couple of the auditions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tony Style....oh my....



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't some of these people watch the show and see the level of talent it takes.  

Now, Erik, he can tap.  WOW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kaitlin ... yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm so glad Evan came back.  I just love to watch him dance.  I don't think he'll make it through, but he is fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Noooooooooooo ... Sex is back.  I thought he was too old.


----------



## Pencepon

I'm in California, so I'm about to go now to watch the show... are you serious about that dratted Sex He's carrying delusion to a whole new level.

My husband (who is a singer) and I have discussed American Idol vs. SYTYCD and agree that (except for Cat Dancing w/Light Saber girl, Sex, and others of that ilk), dancers are more gracious at accepting criticism and on the whole, more professional in their attitudes than singers. I think it's because they have to work so much harder to achieve that level.


----------



## kim

Pencepon said:


> I'm in California, so I'm about to go now to watch the show... are you serious about that dratted Sex He's carrying delusion to a whole new level.
> 
> My husband (who is a singer) and I have discussed American Idol vs. SYTYCD and agree that (except for Cat Dancing w/Light Saber girl, Sex, and others of that ilk), dancers are more gracious at accepting criticism and on the whole, more professional in their attitudes than singers. I think it's because they have to work so much harder to achieve that level.


My daughter (she danced for many years) and I have noticed this also. Trained dancers are taught to maintain their poise and grace under all circumstances and to be gracious. And many dancers have participated in competitions with judging and adjudications and have been through auditions of various levels. Whether it's in class or performing, most are also used to dancing with others and are taught to be respectful of the other dancers. They are taught a lot of discipline. I think all these things help to make dancers more gracious and respectful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pencepon said:


> I'm in California, so I'm about to go now to watch the show... are you serious about that dratted Sex He's carrying delusion to a whole new level.


Probably his mother, too. I think Nigel brought him back for the Eeeuuwwww factor.

Is it just me or are the auditions incredibly dull this year. There have been some good dancers and even some very good dancers, but nobody that really stands out for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think AI gets a lot of people who wake up and think I'll try out for American Idol, I can sing! (Everybody CAN sing, just not always well!)  Not everyone realizes that singing well takes training and practice.  (Our granddaughter has been taking voice lessons since grade school.)  On the other hand, most people realize that dancing takes at least some training, so I think largely only people with at least some training are trying out for SYTYCD where AI gets all kinds of folks, many of whom apparently have tone deaf family and friends who have told them how great they are!

I was really impressed by how well even Mary? "what on earth are you wearing?" took the criticism.  I wasn't really watching her, I had to rewind the DVR to see what made the judge recoil. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just found this post on another forum.

_Folks, the apocalypse has arrived.

I just saw a video clip (yes, it is out there) where Nigel, in an interview, said that Delusional Dave actually got through to the choreography round in Seattle.

Even I have a hard time coming to grips with this. I'll bet Lauren must have been really PO'ed when she saw him.

Apparently, the judges have had enough of Delusional Dave (yeah, you and several million others) and they wanted to show him how tough it really is.

To me, that's a double-edged sword. I say this because it might further Delusional Dave's delusion that he might actually be taken seriously. I'm sure his mommy, who is practically a spitting image of Yoko Ono, must be proud._

Those of you who haven't seen DD (whose stage name is Sex) and his Mommy, he's ... he's ... words fail me.


----------



## Brenda M.

Dang I missed it last night! Had no idea it was on. But, will be watching tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> Dang I missed it last night! Had no idea it was on. But, will be watching tonight.


Just in time for Delusional Dave. Lucky you.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I just found this post on another forum.
> 
> _Folks, the apocalypse has arrived.
> 
> I just saw a video clip (yes, it is out there) where Nigel, in an interview, said that Delusional Dave actually got through to the choreography round in Seattle.
> 
> Even I have a hard time coming to grips with this. I'll bet Lauren must have been really PO'ed when she saw him.
> 
> Those of you who haven't seen DD (whose stage name is Sex) and his Mommy, he's ... he's ... words fail me.
> _


_

Oh no, he's back? I've seen that guy for the last three years. At first I was embarrassed for him, but now I'm just ticked and convinced he's only there to get his 15 minutes of fame and doesn't really care if he moves up or not. I see him as someone who's not so much delusional as desperate for attention. Anyhow, tonight they're showing the segment with him, so I'll just skip it and get my snack.

Having said that, I'm enjoying the season so far and think there will be some spectacular dancers in the top 20.

Debra
Fatal Encryption
Taxed to Death_


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

just found this thread...i love SYTYCD. this is the only show that DH and I watch together...I can't get him to watch any other realiy t.v. I think he's impressed with the level of dancing once the show starts. can't wait to see who gets chosen this year...we DVR it to skip through commercials and i haven't watched last night's yet. Sex is back?!?!?! I can't believe it...[walks away, shaking head]


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> just found this thread...i love SYTYCD. this is the only show that DH and I watch together...I can't get him to watch any other realiy t.v. I think he's impressed with the level of dancing once the show starts. can't wait to see who gets chosen this year...we DVR it to skip through commercials and i haven't watched last night's yet. Sex is back?!?!?! I can't believe it...[walks away, shaking head]


We tape it too to skip the commercials, and my husband also likes the show. He's never taken dance classes or performed like I have, (unless one counts his disco days when he apparently lived in a powder blue suit and burned up the dance floor with nursing students) but he does appreciate the hard work these people have to endure to compete.

Debra
Fatal Encryption
Taxed to Death


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> (unless one counts his disco days when he apparently lived in a powder blue suit and burned up the dance floor with nursing students)
> Debra
> Fatal Encryption
> Taxed to Death


Whoa ... that's an image.

SYTYCD is hands down the best dance show on TV. Its alumni are all over DWTS as pros and guest dancers. Three breakers, Ryan, Hok, and Dom (D-Trix) are all on Quest Crew that won America's Best Dance Crew this past season and also won Superstars of Dance for the U.S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here we go.  Last audition night.  Come on in.


----------



## kari

Man, that 17 year old kid was really good!  Hope he comes back next year!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Man, that 17 year old kid was really good! Hope he comes back next year!!


Look at all those who have come back this year. Asuko and Ricky (YAY); Phillip Cbeeb (Double YaY), so it's quite possible.

This chubby guy isn't too horrible, but I don't think he'll make it. He shouldn't dance to Magalena. Hard to follow Dmitry and Natalie dancing to that song.

At last, we're getting the great dancers from Utah. That state is really a gold mine for dancing talent.


----------



## Avalon3

I've been watching since the 3rd season.  I fell in love with Pasha and Danny.  My sister and I both wanted Danny to win.

I also fell in love with Norah Jones song "Come Away With Me" that Pasha danced a waltz to in Season 3.  I have the song on my IPod.

Brandon this year reminds me of Danny Tidwell.  So many good ones I hope make it to the top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 #888 said:


> I've been watching since the 3rd season. I fell in love with Pasha and Danny. My sister and I both wanted Danny to win.


How could anyone not fall in love with Pasha. He should have made the final four. So versatile. So absolutely sexy. I loved when he taught Gev how to give Courtney "the message."

Danny should definitely have won over Sabra. Sabra only won because Nigel pushed for her so hard. Once she lost Dom, she went downhill.



> I also fell in love with Norah Jones song "Come Away With Me" that Pasha danced a waltz to in Season 3. I have the song on my IPod.


Pasha and Jesse dancing to that song was a beautiful sight.



> Brandon this year reminds me of Danny Tidwell. So many good ones I hope make it to the top.


I can't wait to see what Brandon can do. I'm guessing there are some that are automatically going to be in the top 20. Brandon, Natalie, Phillip, maybe Evan.

Wasn't Adam so cute dancing?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Leo/Sex challenge could have been fun if it wasn't for the lousy camera work and editing.  

When I first saw Leo, I thought just maybe we had our hot Russian for the year, but then he danced.  

Sex is 35 this year.  The top age is supposed to be 30.  They obviously let him in for the drama.  When he danced in the choreography, he looked like The Woz.  (shudder)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Whoa ... that's an image.
> 
> SYTYCD is hands down the best dance show on TV. Its alumni are all over DWTS as pros and guest dancers. Three breakers, Ryan, Hok, and Dom (D-Trix) are all on Quest Crew that won America's Best Dance Crew this past season and also won Superstars of Dance for the U.S.


Yes, I didn't get to see much of American's Best until the last 3 episodes, and I was so happy to see Hok and Dom again, and was totally blown away by their routine. It was absolutely amazing. If I was a producer on SYTYCD, I'd have Quest Crew do a guest appearance.

Debra
Fatal Encryption
Taxed to Death


----------



## kari

okay, the dance off b/w Sex and whats-his-face (i'm so bad with names) at the end was beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The Leo/Sex challenge could have been fun if it wasn't for the lousy camera work and editing.
> 
> When I first saw Leo, I thought just maybe we had our hot Russian for the year, but then he danced.
> 
> Sex is 35 this year. The top age is supposed to be 30. They obviously let him in for the drama. When he danced in the choreography, he looked like The Woz. (shudder)


He's 35? Somehow that makes it worse. I saw the battle last night and I hope I've seen the last of delusional Dave. I still think he's not so much delusional as desperate for attention. And, if I heard correctly, a few dancing wannabes on the show are actually fans of this guy?


----------



## kari

Here we are again folks!  2 hrs. tonight and 1 hr. tomorrow night.  Does that mean the dancers will be announced tomorrow night and next week the real competition begins??  (I'm trying to remember...)


----------



## RamTheHammer

kari said:


> Here we are again folks! 2 hrs. tonight and 1 hr. tomorrow night. Does that mean the dancers will be announced tomorrow night and next week the real competition begins?? (I'm trying to remember...)


Yes, tonight is Vegas and tomorrow is the top 20 dancers pick.


----------



## kari

RamTheHammer said:


> Yes, tonight is Vegas and tomorrow is the top 20 dancers pick.


Yay! Finally!


----------



## RamTheHammer

Yes, that is way cool. I also see that auditions are getting underway for season 6 - this fall! At least that's the rumor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RamTheHammer said:


> Yes, that is way cool. I also see that auditions are getting underway for season 6 - this fall! At least that's the rumor.


Definitely true. Next stop for Season 6 auditions is L.A.

We're goin' to Vegas in 20 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex Wong.  Wow.  They didn't show his audition earlier, I'm sure.  I hope he makes Top 20.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying it, but I've never watched it before so have no idea what/who you all are talking about most of the time!    

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They let Phillip through with that awful waltz, and then cut Natalie      The unkindest cut of all.


----------



## kari

Why in the world did they cut Natalie?!  I don't get it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm enjoying it, but I've never watched it before so have no idea what/who you all are talking about most of the time!
> 
> Betsy


Just enjoy it for what it is and ignore us fanatics.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Why in the world did they cut Natalie?! I don't get it.


And they keep letting Gaby skate through. Why, why, why ...

Why does she get to dance for her life and Natalie doesn't?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just enjoy it for what it is and ignore us fanatics.


I don't get to see enough of the auditions to get my own opinion!!!! But now I'm intrigued to see Gabby!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Will they keep Gabby?

Betsy


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And they keep letting Gaby skate through. Why, why, why ...
> 
> Why does she get to dance for her life and Natalie doesn't?


That's what I was wondering! I hate to say this.....but I think it often comes down to needing a variety of ethnic groups represented in the show. Maybe?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is it normal for them to have people "dance for their lives."

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nerdography ... as soon as I saw Ryan in the group, I expected good things. He *is *a choreographer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it normal for them to have people "dance for their lives."
> 
> Betsy


yes, that's normal. It will also happen in the regular season, too, until they get to the top 10. The bottom three guys and the bottom three girls all have to dance for their lives.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Nerdography ... as soon as I saw Ryan in the group, I expected good things. He *is *a choreographer.


Yep, me too! 

Betsy - yes, people will have to dance for their lives in every elimination show. Dramatic huh?? lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I liked that last group!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> That's what I was wondering! I hate to say this.....but I think it often comes down to needing a variety of ethnic groups represented in the show. Maybe?


Lots of reasons, I guess, and that could be one of them. Or maybe the judges expected more of Natalie than the others, based on the fact that she made it to the final cut last year. Don't know, but there's usually some agenda.

Why did they save Claude (Clyde, whatever his name was) which meant they lost Jesus (Chuy) who was the far superior dancer?

I've got to stop investing my stomach in this show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitlyn really bombed Mia's routine.  I thought she was gone for sure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I just caught on to this year's agenda.  The brothers against the sisters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, in any of these reality shows, there are always reasons beyond just talent for why people get advanced.  It IS TV after all....

(I'm looking forward to Project Runway....)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They do like to torture the contestants, don't they?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, in any of these reality shows, there are always reasons beyond just talent for why people get advanced. It IS TV after all....


Natalie got her exposure, and sometimes that's all that's needed to get their careers jump-started.



> (I'm looking forward to Project Runway....)
> 
> Betsy


August 20th ....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They do like to torture the contestants, don't they?
> 
> Betsy


And us, too.

Isn't Cat great? She's like their den mother.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Which one is Cat?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which one is Cat?
> 
> Betsy


The tall blond Brit that was hugging Tony Bellisimo when he was crying. She's the presenter for the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody recognize any of the girls that are left?  They show them so quickly, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the drama all set up for tomorrow night.  They'll have Evan and Ryan come out last and pick one of them.  

I've got my extra-strength Tums ready.


----------



## HollyChristine

I love this show! 

WARNING: DO NOT watch this show while drinking wine. It causes you to believe YOU can dance!

Can't WAIT for tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> I love this show!
> 
> WARNING: DO NOT watch this show while drinking wine. It causes you to believe YOU can dance!


Of course I can dance ... just not like Allison, or Melody, or Lacey or Heidi or ......... 



> Can't WAIT for tomorrow!


I hope Brandon makes it through, and Evan. Evan is better than his brother.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a happy thought.  Sonya thought Natalie and Brandon were so good that she had them demo for the other dancers.  I'm thinking that Sonya made Natalie an offer or got her a contract somewhere.  

Sound nice, anyway.

Oh, and rumor has it that Alex will be chosen, but there may be a contractual conflict.  

Just love all this drama.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anybody recognize any of the girls that are left? They show them so quickly, it's hard to tell.


It's almost like we saw more of those who were eliminated than those who will be on the show! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody want spoilers on the Top 20?  

I will tell you that Shane and Wade are back to choreograph for Season 5.  That's the best news yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

One more thing and then I'm going to say good-night.

Did I see Antwain of Anthony and Antwain toward the end?  I loved those boys.  

Good night.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Here's the drama all set up for tomorrow night. They'll have Evan and Ryan come out last and pick one of them.
> 
> I've got my extra-strength Tums ready.


I noticed that too... I just finished watching it. I had to wait until I got home from church and choir practice. I am so bummed that Natalie was cut! I would love to see the brothers make the top 10 guys, but after the previews at the end, it looks like it will come down to one of them making it and one not. 

I am so ready for tomorrow night!


----------



## HollyChristine

Chelsea was my favorite last season. 

It does seem like they spend a ton of time getting to know a dancer... then they're GONE! Drives me crazy! I'm too emotional to handle it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> Chelsea was my favorite last season.


Chelsie was on DWTS as one of the pros this last season. Did you get to see her? She was fantastic.



> It does seem like they spend a ton of time getting to know a dancer... then they're GONE! Drives me crazy! I'm too emotional to handle it.


I definitely know the feeling.

BTW, I just bought your book. Looks interesting and who can resist 80 cents.


----------



## HollyChristine

I watched a bit of DWTS when Lacey was a pro, but I never got into it like SYTYCD!

Chelsea would have been a great pro on DWTS. Was she trained in ballroom or salsa? Something with pairs. 

And thanks for buying the book! It's up in the top 100 Kindle sellers in literary fiction! I saw the list and was next to Revolutionary Road and A Mercy, I almost cried (AGAIN)! 

Terrible Secret: I bite my nails when the judges critique a dance and on Thursday, my nails are gone mid show. Result: I have the nails of a twelve year old boy. It's embarassing walking into work Friday mornings!


----------



## kari

Chelsea was great on DWTS this past season!  Took her rodeo cowboy partner all the way to 4th place.  She was amazing with him.


----------



## kari

HollyChristine -- where is the link to your book??


----------



## HollyChristine

http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Lives-Clemenza-ebook/dp/B0026P4JCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244147598&sr=8-2

Kari, 
I posted the link above. Sorry to be off topic and thank you for your interest!

SYTYCD in a few short hours! My husband and I are going to be fighting for the remote! We're Pittsburghers and the Penguins play tonight for the Stanley Cup!

I always end up downloading a ton of music after the show. Remember Nathan, the 17 yr old? I HAD to download that song!


----------



## kari

HollyChristine said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Lives-Clemenza-ebook/dp/B0026P4JCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244147598&sr=8-2
> 
> Kari,
> I posted the link above. Sorry to be off topic and thank you for your interest!
> 
> SYTYCD in a few short hours! My husband and I are going to be fighting for the remote! We're Pittsburghers and the Penguins play tonight for the Stanley Cup!
> 
> I always end up downloading a ton of music after the show. Remember Nathan, the 17 yr old? I HAD to download that song!


Thanks - I'm going to check it out.

Do they put the SYTYCD songs on Itunes in a grouping like with AI? Or do you just go look up the ones you like?


----------



## kari

I just bought your book - looks good!


----------



## HollyChristine

Thanks, Kari! I hope you enjoy it! 
I just look up the songs I like. I think last year I found a site that lists all the songs for each dance each night. If I come acorss it again I'll post it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, that was real nice.  It sounded like Diane made it and then all of a sudden ... bye-bye.  

I already know most of the top 20.  Alex Wong isn't on the list so far, because nobody knows what happened with his contract dispute with Miami City Ballet.  My guess is they'll put him through, then when they bring Evan and Ryan out together to give one of them the axe, they'll say ... oh, we just found out Alex has contract problems, so he's out and you both are in.


----------



## kari

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks, Kari! I hope you enjoy it!
> I just look up the songs I like. I think last year I found a site that lists all the songs for each dance each night. If I come acorss it again I'll post it!


That would be great. They played one tonight during an audition clip that I really liked but I have no idea what it was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The only thing I like about Pono is that he's a student of Mark Kanemura.  

Now we've got to go through this drama with Brandon.  They're talking like they haven't already made up their minds.  Draaaamaaaaaaa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The only thing I like about Pono is that he's a student of Mark Kanemura.


 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Mark was a contestant last year and one of my favorites. He just missed the top 4. He was so much better than Twitch, who ended up coming in second.

This is one of my favorite dances from last year. That's Chelsie Hightower with him. She was a pro on DWTS this year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Asuko was a no-brainer.  The other girl was contemp and they already have enough.  Asuko is ballroom and also has ballet training.  

Let's see what happens with Evan and Ryan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As usual, we don't know much about most of the top 20.  Right now, I like Kayla, Janette, Asuko, Evan, Brandon and Tony.


----------



## kari

I love that Mark and Chelsie routine -- funny that you posted it b/c I had just mentioned it earlier to my husband, saying how much I loved it!  It's a nice treat to watch it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I love that Mark and Chelsie routine -- funny that you posted it b/c I had just mentioned it earlier to my husband, saying how much I loved it! It's a nice treat to watch it again.


It's so good to see just that few seconds in the opening credits. I was ready to give up on NapTab after seeing the first hip-hop they choreo'd, and then I saw Marksie dancing to _Bleeding Love_. Blown away.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I LOVE that Mark and Chelsie routine...what about the bench/flower one with the comtempo guy and the salsa girl (what were their names?)...wasn't there another Tabitha and Napolean routine last year that rocked? It was to another slower song...help me out...can't think...must go to bed...too much baseball on the brain...[passes out] 

[wakes up] modified to mention that I think it was a Katie and great guy with braces routines [passes out again]


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mark was a contestant last year and one of my favorites. He just missed the top 4. He was so much better than Twitch, who ended up coming in second.
> 
> This is one of my favorite dances from last year. That's Chelsie Hightower with him. She was a pro on DWTS this year.


That was one of my favs from last season as well! Thanks for posting it.

I was so disappointed that both brothers didn't make it, but it was no surprise. I just hope that Ryan tried out again and maybe we will see him again this fall. I am so looking forward to next week and seeing how everyone does and who gets paired up.


----------



## Jaasy

It will be interesting to see what happens between Mia/Lil C and Brandon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Phillip is an absolutely fantastic popper. Tony may or may not be a fantastic hip-hopper because we never got to see his whole audition. Of the two, I think Tony is more versatile.

I thought Tony did extremely well in the ballroom and very well in the contemporary. There was no need to have him do the choreo over again.

Phillip did well in contemporary, but his waltz was the pits.

I think we need to watch the dancers that Mia doesn't like at all. She didn't want Ivan or Pasha, and now she doesn't want Brandon. I don't think the woman can spot talent two feet away with a telescope. She's a brilliant choreographer, but her judging ...

I guess Maksim is our mandatory Russian this year. Let's see if he's as good as his predecessors (Artem, Dmitry, Ivan, Pasha, Gev).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I LOVE that Mark and Chelsie routine...what about the bench/flower one with the comtempo guy and the salsa girl (what were their names?)...wasn't there another Tabitha and Napolean routine last year that rocked? It was to another slower song...help me out...can't think...must go to bed...too much baseball on the brain...[passes out]
> 
> [wakes up] modified to mention that I think it was a Katie and great guy with braces routines [passes out again]


Travis and Heidi, The Park Bench choreo'd by Mia. She won an Emmy for that.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie - YES!!!  Those are the ones...I started crying again when I saw No Air...Wow...when she "pulled" Joshua up by his foot to standing, I stopped breathing...amazing.

Last night, there were two dancers that I hadn't seen anything about...there are always a couple, it seems.  Can't wait until next week.  

I don't understand why Mia has a hard time with some of the dancers' personalities.  She seems to see fakeness in some, perhaps if they aren't earthy or grounded enough for her?  Not sure.  I don't think she liked Heidi to begin with either but she LOVED her at the end of the season as I recall...and she might say those things to get them motivated to rock the season.  Maybe they will work harder for her respect or something...


----------



## Avalon3

Jaasy said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens between Mia/Lil C and Brandon!


Mia is being outrageous! It reminds me of Shane Sparks calling Danny Tidwell arrogant in Season 3. I hope Brandon can ignore the negative remarks from Mia & Lil C. I hope Brandon will dance his heart out and make it to the top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Mia is being outrageous! It reminds me of Shane Sparks calling Danny Tidwell arrogant in Season 3.


I think Shane's comment is what lost Danny the viewer's votes and the title. It didn't help that Nigel was pushing for Sabra. Once she lost Dom, she became just another dancer. Danny should have won.



> I hope Brandon can ignore the negative remarks from Mia & Lil C. I hope Brandon will dance his heart out and make it to the top.


Brandon seemed to take it well. _Bring it on!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Gertie - YES!!! Those are the ones...I started crying again when I saw No Air...Wow...when she "pulled" Joshua up by his foot to standing, I stopped breathing...amazing.


I know what you mean. I'm doing a little sniffling myself.

BTW, did you know that Heidi married Donnie Burns last year in Hawaii? He's a 14 time International Latin Ballroom champion. He's been her coach since she was six. I think he's about 30 years older than her, but at least she's got a worthy dance partner.


----------



## HollyChristine

I loved Bleeding Love! Marc should be on broadway with his facial expressions! 

I think Mia is a beautiful choreographer, but as a judge... I don't know. 

Remember when she told Kherrington to stop smiling so much?! It was when Kherrington and Twitch were dancing to the Celine Dion song that was choreographed for a mentally challenged child! Argh.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> BTW, did you know that Heidi married Donnie Burns last year in Hawaii? He's a 14 time International Latin Ballroom champion. He's been her coach since she was six. I think he's about 30 years older than her, but at least she's got a worthy dance partner.


hunh, un...I didn't know that...where do you get your trivia?  I think it's great that she married someone who can appreciate her...she was amazing on the show and has got to be one of the most outstanding latin dancers I've ever seen (not that I've seen a great deal)...wonder if she will ever consider being on DWTS...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> hunh, un...I didn't know that...where do you get your trivia?  I think it's great that she married someone who can appreciate her...she was amazing on the show and has got to be one of the most outstanding latin dancers I've ever seen (not that I've seen a great deal)...wonder if she will ever consider being on DWTS...


It was a while ago, at least over a year. I read somewhere that she was getting married and I just kept searching until I found something, which led me to something and then something else, until I finally ended up on her aunt's (Lacey and Benji's Mom) my space account. There were photos and videos. She looked absolutely beautiful.

I doubt if she'll be on DWTS. Donnie has a major dance studio in England in the Midlands, and I'm guessing that's where she is doing the wife and mother thing. I haven't been able to find out anything about her since the wedding.

Her and Benji did appear in a movie together called Love N' Dancing. I think they just do some dances together. It's been released to theaters, but not very widely. I expect it will go to DVD pretty soon.

On the website for the movie, they have some vids of the current WCS champions. After Benji and Heidi and Lacey, I found them incredibly dull.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks, Kari! I hope you enjoy it!
> I just look up the songs I like. I think last year I found a site that lists all the songs for each dance each night. If I come acorss it again I'll post it!


Oh that would be wonderful! One of the great things about that show was hearing songs I hadn't heard before. And like many of you I loved the "Bleeding Love" routine with Mark and Chelsea last year. It still stays with me, as does the boardroom dance that Neil and Sabra did the year before. And then there was the dance with the bench that Travis and his partner, whose name I forgot, did.

Anyhow, I saw the top 20 picks last night and was really disappointed that Alex Wong didn't get in, though I understand it. What I don't understand is why he even tried out knowing he was under contract to someone else. Did he not check with the company's director first?

Still, I think there's some really interesting people and great dancing to come. Can't wait!


----------



## kari

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Anyhow, I saw the top 20 picks last night and was really disappointed that Alex Wong didn't get in, though I understand it. What I don't understand is why he even tried out knowing he was under contract to someone else. Did he not check with the company's director first?


My guess is he tried out hoping they would call and try to get him released (which they did). Unfortunately, the answer was no. I think he was setting himself up for disappointment, but at least he tried. Now he can go back to work resenting them from holding him back from his dream.


----------



## zephyrs

I was upset when Natalie was voted off, of the girls that were picked I can't say I am rooting for any of them.  Now the guys there are a bunch to choose from.  I love Phillip and Tony but also think that Brandon has some awesome talent.  Can't wait to see how it plays out with the dancing for your life.  In the early rounds both a guy and a girl go home correct?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

fuzzykno said:


> I was upset when Natalie was voted off, of the girls that were picked I can't say I am rooting for any of them. Now the guys there are a bunch to choose from. I love Phillip and Tony but also think that Brandon has some awesome talent. Can't wait to see how it plays out with the dancing for your life. In the early rounds both a guy and a girl go home correct?


A guy and a girl go home every round. In the first 10 shows, the bottom three girls and the bottom three guys have to dance for their life and the judges decide who is going home. After they get down to top ten, they do a solo, but it's already decided by viewer vote who has been eliminated.

I'll never forget Allison's final dance after she was eliminated. Travis was crying and he let her dance off him. Ivan was teary-eyed and Natalie was absolutely sobbing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'll never forget Allison's final dance after she was eliminated. Travis was crying and he let her dance off him. Ivan was teary-eyed and Natalie was absolutely sobbing.


One thing I've noticed is that the emotions seem to be running higher than ever this year, judges included. What's up with that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> One thing I've noticed is that the emotions seem to be running higher than ever this year, judges included. What's up with that?


I think Mary has always been a sob sister. I was surprised at Lil C's comments to Brandon. He's usually such a gentleman. Mia is just an arrogant, opinionated big-mouth (love her choreography). I really got down on her since she agreed to be the mouthpiece comparing Will to Desmond Richardson last year. I didn't know who he was, but I immediately searched for him. DR would just blow Will out of the water. Will shouldn't even be *in *the same water as DR. That was such a set-up.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think Mary has always been a sob sister. I was surprised at Lil C's comments to Brandon. He's usually such a gentleman. Mia is just an arrogant, opinionated big-mouth (love her choreography). I really got down on her since she agreed to be the mouthpiece comparing Will to Desmond Richardson last year. I didn't know who he was, but I immediately searched for him. DR would just blow Will out of the water. Will shouldn't even be *in *the same water as DR. That was such a set-up.


I've been wondering if they ALL really like Brandon and want him to win, but Mia and Lil C are playing Devil's Advocate so they don't have a repeat of Will-gate. Maybe try to gain some sympathy for Brandon and then we can all cheer when they come around. I don't know -- she's being so ridiculously rude and harsh, I can't help but to think it's somehow a set-up and "all part of the plan." Maybe I'm too cynical - I just don't trust these reality shows much even though I love watching them. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I've been wondering if they ALL really like Brandon and want him to win, but Mia and Lil C are playing Devil's Advocate so they don't have a repeat of Will-gate. Maybe try to gain some sympathy for Brandon and then we can all cheer when they come around. I don't know -- she's being so ridiculously rude and harsh, I can't help but to think it's somehow a set-up and "all part of the plan." Maybe I'm too cynical - I just don't trust these reality shows much even though I love watching them. LOL


I have to be cynical myself. Brandon is brilliant. Will could hardly stand on his own two feet. The constant slobbering over Will had a negative effect on the votes, so you could be right. The worst part was what they did to Jessica and the things Mia said to her. It was all to make Will's mistakes look like Jessica's fault. They couldn't wait to pair him with Katee. Notice they didn't pair him with Comfort. 

I think the viewers are getting more able to tell the good dancers from the mediocre (although Twitch should have been cut in favor of Mark), and it's going to be harder for the judges to pull the wool over the voters' eyes.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

kari said:


> I've been wondering if they ALL really like Brandon and want him to win, but Mia and Lil C are playing Devil's Advocate so they don't have a repeat of Will-gate. Maybe try to gain some sympathy for Brandon and then we can all cheer when they come around. I don't know -- she's being so ridiculously rude and harsh, I can't help but to think it's somehow a set-up and "all part of the plan." Maybe I'm too cynical - I just don't trust these reality shows much even though I love watching them. LOL


That's a good point, Kari. Enough of these types of shows have been done for judges to realize that too much swaying in favor of one person over the other is likely to backfire. Is the cantankerous split between judges' opinions about Brandon a way of keeping the voters guessing and tuning in?

Debra


----------



## Rhiathame

I had a very depressing SYTYCD moment last night at 6:45... after rushing through mowing the lawn and my workout. I sat down to watch SYTYCD and then realized it was only Tuesday...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhiathame said:


> I had a very depressing SYTYCD moment last night at 6:45... after rushing through mowing the lawn and my workout. I sat down to watch SYTYCD and then realized it was only Tuesday...


I'm sure glad it wasn't on last night. I would have missed it.

Anybody want to chat while watching tonight?


----------



## Angela

Rhiathame said:


> I had a very depressing SYTYCD moment last night at 6:45... after rushing through mowing the lawn and my workout. I sat down to watch SYTYCD and then realized it was only Tuesday...


I was hoping it was on and disappointed because I won't be where I can watch it tonight or have internet access! I won't get to watch it until I get back home Thursday afternoon!



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm sure glad it wasn't on last night. I would have missed it.
> 
> Anybody want to chat while watching tonight?


I wouldn't mind chatting on Thursday during the results, but as mentioned above, I will be staying with a friend tonight before heading back north and she doesn't have internet!


----------



## kari

Rhiathame said:


> I had a very depressing SYTYCD moment last night at 6:45... after rushing through mowing the lawn and my workout. I sat down to watch SYTYCD and then realized it was only Tuesday...


Awww, bummer! But at least you got the mowing and the workout done. And then had all of that free time for reading your kindle.  

I can't chat while watching b/c my computer is in a different room from the tv. But I can run in here and post once in awhile. lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be hanging out in chat for a while tonight in case anyone wants to join me.

I'll see you there tomorrow night, Angela.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm in chat now.  

Did I hear that right?  Janine/Phillip and Asuka/Vitullio?  I can see the second pairing, but Janine and Phillip don't go together for me.  We'll see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janine (Ballet) and Phillip (Popping); Lyrical Hip-Hop - Nap/Tab: Good opening.  I don’t think she could have handled Shane’s hip-hop, but lyrical works for her.  Phillip, of course, was great.

Askuka (ballroom) and Vitolio (Contemporary); Broadway (Tyce); Music from Chicago.  I’m glad Tyce didn’t try to do a variation on the choreo for once.  All original.  I think they were a bit off.  Vitolio did better than Asuka.  

Wade Robson routine coming up.  Can't wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karla (Contemporary) and Jonathan (Salsa); Cha-Cha (Tony Meredith); I got a Pasha like vibe from Jonathan in the beginning but he lost it towards the end.  Good effort from both of them.  Karla needs to work on her hip action.  She definitely wasn’t as comfortable as he was.  It was good, but didn’t deserve a Mary scream.

Randi (contemporary) and Evan (broadway); Jazz (Tyce); Evan looks so different without his hat.  Definitely cute.  The music was distracting.  I’ve never heard that arrangement of I Only Have Eyes for You.  Fantastic choreo, fantastically danced by both.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow, first couple was GREAT.
next two real good.
But Tony and Paris dissappointed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paris (ballet) and Tony (hip-hop); Hip Hop (N/T); Tony was strong, but Paris kept up.  I didn’t like the costumes.  All that shiny vinyl distracted from the dancing.  Hey, Adam agreed with me.  Not the best of the night for sure.

Caitlin (contemporary) and Jason (contemporary); Bollywood (Nakul).  Can they follow Katee and Joshua?  Tough choreo.  Catilin’s acrobatic training paid off.  I couldn’t compare them at all to Katee and Joshua, which means they did really, really well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Two questions since I've never watched this before:

1)  are these couples paired for the duration or is it mixed up all season long? 

2)  is Mary like that all season long?  She's getting on my nerves, I want to give her a valium.   

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two questions since I've never watched this before:
> 
> 1) are these couples paired for the duration or is it mixed up all season long?


They are only paired for the first five weeks. When they get down to the top 10, they will mix up the couples every week. This first half of the season will establish the power couples. In the second half, we get to see how they do without each other. That's the true test.



> 2) is Mary like that all season long? She's getting on my nerves, I want to give her a valium.
> 
> Betsy


Um, yes. And she's a permanent judge. Either you'll get used to her or you'll learn to tune her out, or you'll take a valium yourself. She hasn't even put anybody on the Hot Tamale Train, yet.

I've gotten used to her, but it took three seasons to get there. 

How are you liking the show so far?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janette (salsa) and Brandon (contemporary); Foxtrot (Louis) I thought Janine was going to overbalance on that first lift.  I really enjoyed this.  They definitely got into character.  Beautifully choreo’d by Louis.  Beautifully danced by Janette and Brandon.  

Ashley (contemporary) and Kupono (contemporary); Jazz (Wade); Wade’s choreo is always challenging.  Will Nigel hate the costumes?  Will Nigel hate the choreo?  Pono did better than I expected.  Ashley was too contemporary and didn’t get the jazz.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Gertie!

I did like when she said she couldn't raise an eyebrow due to too much Botox!  She seemed more subdued during the auditions.

Loving the dancing, a whole lot of creativity there!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa (ballet) and Ade (contemporary); Contemporary (Mandy Moore) Okay, a Mandy Moore routine I actually like.  Nothing outstanding, but still good.  She played to Melissa’s ballet training.  Well done by both.  

Kayla (contemporary) and Max (ballroom); Samba (Louis)Will Max be our hot Russian this year? Steaming hot, baby.  Louis didn’t hold back on the choreo.  Samba Rolls ... WOO HOO.  They were great.  I was giving a few Mary Screams myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now I'm watching Top Chef Masters on Bravo...

That was fun (SYTYCD).  Nice routines!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Wow, first couple was GREAT.
> next two real good.
> But Tony and Paris dissappointed.


Definitely agree about Tony and Paris. Asuka and Vitolio also disappointed me. I think those two couples will definitely be in the bottom three. Maybe Karla and Jonathan will join them.

My faves were Randi & Evan, Caitlin & Jason, Janette & Brandon and Kayla & Max.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now I'm watching Top Chef Masters on Bravo...
> 
> That was fun (SYTYCD). Nice routines!
> 
> Betsy


Glad you liked it. I just changed channels to Bravo. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Definitely agree about Tony and Paris. Asuka and Vitolio also disappointed me. I think those two couples will definitely be in the bottom three. Maybe Karla and Jonathan will join them.
> 
> My faves were Randi & Evan, Caitlin & Jason, Janette & Brandon and Kayla & Max.


Janette & Brandon were the foxtrot? I liked that one a lot. I also liked the crash test dummies, partly because of my sense of humor. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Janette & Brandon were the foxtrot? I liked that one a lot.


That was the one. They made it look like they've done this forever.



> I also liked the crash test dummies, partly because of my sense of humor.
> 
> Betsy


Love, love, love Wade. He choreo'd Sexy Back for the top 4 in Season 2 (the magic season). The story is four high fashion models who are hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> They are only paired for the first five weeks. When they get down to the top 10, they will mix up the couples every week. This first half of the season will establish the power couples. In the second half, we get to see how they do without each other. That's the true test.
> 
> Um, yes. And she's a permanent judge. Either you'll get used to her or you'll learn to tune her out, or you'll take a valium yourself. She hasn't even put anybody on the Hot Tamale Train, yet.
> 
> I've gotten used to her, but it took three seasons to get there.
> 
> How are you liking the show so far?


The thing I like about Mary is that she knows what she's talking about, so I can overlook all the screaming, most of the time.


----------



## kari

It took me a few seasons to get used to her screaming too.  It drove me nuts the first year I watched.  Now it doesn't bother me but I'm glad I'm not the one sitting beside her!  Poor Nigel should be deaf by now.  

It made me laugh last night when she put the little dog on the Hot Tamale Train.  LOL  Silly but fun.


----------



## Brenda M.

Can I just say how much I love this show?? And, thank you Gertie for the play by play. I am still trying to remember everyone's names.

You are so right, Evan looked so cute and he and Randi did wonderful! I didn't expect that out of him. 

Max, although the hot Russian, seems cocky already. But, I guess sometimes you have to be. 

Phillip and Janine did great. It's just so cool to see Phillip doing other things, can't wait to see how he does with other styles. 

And, the Bollywood - AWESOME!! They were so good! 

Paris and Tony, I couldn't get past the costume or the song. Too bad for them, tonight, I think. 

I don't have favorites yet, but really do think Randi and Evan are adorable.


----------



## kari

I didn't really like any of the music last night!  I was even taking notes (i know, nerd) in case there was something great that I wanted to look up, but nothing.  I think I liked the Jai Ho song the best (LOL) but it's nothing I would buy unless I wanted to bollywood dance to it!

I really like Randi and Evan but too soon for favorites for me too - I need to see more dancing from all of them.  I liked the ballerina too - Melissa I think?

Wonder who will go tonight?!  Max could go and I wouldn't be upset.  Girls....I don't know!  So far all of the dancers seem really good this year.  It will be interesting to see who the breakout stars are in the next few weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I didn't really like any of the music last night! I was even taking notes (i know, nerd) in case there was something great that I wanted to look up, but nothing. I think I liked the Jai Ho song the best (LOL) but it's nothing I would buy unless I wanted to bollywood dance to it!
> 
> I really like Randi and Evan but too soon for favorites for me too - I need to see more dancing from all of them. I liked the ballerina too - Melissa I think?
> 
> Wonder who will go tonight?! Max could go and I wouldn't be upset. Girls....I don't know! So far all of the dancers seem really good this year. It will be interesting to see who the breakout stars are in the next few weeks.


I think Tony is up for elimination. If he lands in the bottom three, and I think he will, Nigel will work hard to vote him off. I also think Asuka is in pretty grave danger. The only thing that might save her is the fans she picked up from last year and this year's auditions.

I think it's going to be a good season. Some really strong performances last night. Caitlin was a complete surprise to me. I thought for sure she was cannon fodder after Vegas.

No power couples, yet. We'll see what happens next week. But first, we have to lose two tonight.


----------



## Rhiathame

My DH and watched eagerly last night, when I got home he told me "1 hour and 32 minutes until So You Think You Can Dance!" We agreed on the couples we liked and decided that there were 4 couples that we really liked and none that we didn't really like. We felt that Askuka and Vitolio  are most at risk but tonight will tell. And of course from here on things get interesting, if only one person in the couple gets voted off the shake-ups begin!


----------



## louiseb

We had unexpected violent storms with tornadoes, SYTYCD was pre-empted by non-stop weather reporting past the first hour. I only got to see the last 3 dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhiathame said:


> My DH and watched eagerly last night, when I got home he told me "1 hour and 32 minutes until So You Think You Can Dance!" We agreed on the couples we liked and decided that there were 4 couples that we really liked and none that we didn't really like. We felt that Askuka and Vitolio are most at risk but tonight will tell. And of course from here on things get interesting, if only one person in the couple gets voted off the shake-ups begin!


Yes, four couples were great, although I don't know if we agree on which four. 

I think it might be Tony and Asuka going home. Nigel doesn't like Tony, but he does like Asuka.


----------



## kindlevixen

I love this show.  Benji's season will always be my favorite tho.

I am totally in love with Phillip... I hope he does well.  I liked him last night.  There were a few others I really liked last night and some that I thought were off even tho the judges liked them.  I thought the bollywood routine was great BUT I thought Caitlin was behind the music in a few spots and looked rushed to catch up.  I was not a fan of Paris and her partner either.  I love the crash test dummies.... I love Kupono too... I think he reminds me a bit of Mark from last year and he was my pick to win last year.

I would be fine with Tony and Paris or Asuka going home I think. 
Looks like it will be a great season this year!


----------



## kari

patchymama said:


> I love this show. Benji's season will always be my favorite tho.
> 
> I am totally in love with Phillip... I hope he does well. I liked him last night. There were a few others I really liked last night and some that I thought were off even tho the judges liked them. I thought the bollywood routine was great BUT I thought Caitlin was behind the music in a few spots and looked rushed to catch up. I was not a fan of Paris and her partner either. I love the crash test dummies.... I love Kupono too... I think he reminds me a bit of Mark from last year and he was my pick to win last year.
> 
> I would be fine with Tony and Paris or Asuka going home I think.
> Looks like it will be a great season this year!


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought Caitlin was struggling a bit. Jason made it look effortless but it looked tough for her. It was a difficult routine though! I think it must have required a lot of strength for those moves.

I liked Melissa and Ade too...interested to see more from them. Today I went and watched most of the dances over on Youtube and some were better than I thought and some not quite as good.

Oh - Benji's season was my favorite too!


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My faves were Randi & Evan, Caitlin & Jason, Janette & Brandon and Kayla & Max.


These were my favorites, too...

Season 2 will always be my favorite season, but last year's came pretty close as well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> I love Kupono too... I think he reminds me a bit of Mark from last year and he was my pick to win last year.


That's because Mark is his teacher. Mark should have been in the Top 4 instead of Twitch, but I wonder how he would have done with that Trepak routine.

Every time Cat says Asuka, I think she's saying Oscar. I think her solo is going to save her.

That couple that did the Argentine Tango was from Superstars of Dance, Nigel's other show. I didn't like them then, and I don't like them now. How can you do an Argentine Tango with absolutely no eye contact?

Vitolio's solo is going to save him, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No surprises.  The bottom three were who I expected, and I knew if Nigel got the chance he would eliminate Tony.


----------



## Angela

OK, finally getting to watch tonight's results... too many phone calls!

That opening number was sooooo Shane Sparks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> That opening number was sooooo Shane Sparks!!


I knew you'd know it. I was so excited to see a Shane routine. I have high hopes for this season.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That couple that did the Argentine Tango was from Superstars of Dance, Nigel's other show. I didn't like them then, and I don't like them now. How can you do an Argentine Tango with absolutely no eye contact?


Ewww... what is with that?? I don't think he ever really looked at her until the very end.

I am glad my favs all made it till next week! No real surprises tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Ewww... what is with that?? I don't think he ever really looked at her until the very end.
> 
> I am glad my favs all made it till next week! No real surprises tonight!


I was surprised that Nigel said all three guys did lackluster solos. I thought Vitolio was pretty good. I think he was just acting like it wasn't an easy decision.


----------



## Angela

I had a pretty good idea that Tony would be going after the comments he got last night. He was cute, but he didn't seem to be as serious with his dancing as others.


----------



## kari

Angela said:


> I had a pretty good idea that Tony would be going after the comments he got last night. He was cute, but he didn't seem to be as serious with his dancing as others.


I think he's lacking maturity. And probably isn't as cool as he thinks he is.


----------



## HollyChristine

I agree with you, Kari! After Tony and Paris' routine, I felt they were both going home. 
Phillip is my favorite guy, but I think Evan has a better chance of winning. 
I'm cheering for Melissa! She looked so peaceful and content. The routine was 100% believable.


----------



## kindlevixen

> I knew you'd know it. I was so excited to see a Shane routine. I have high hopes for this season.


I was so glad to see a Shane routine, I love him. I am a big fan of NapTab slow lyrical hip hop routines, but I dont think there has been an upbeat routine from them that I have enjoyed. I hope Shane does some great ones this year.

I agree with all of you, I knew it was Paris and Tony after the solos too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

HollyChristine said:


> I agree with you, Kari! After Tony and Paris' routine, I felt they were both going home.
> Phillip is my favorite guy, but I think Evan has a better chance of winning.
> I'm cheering for Melissa! She looked so peaceful and content. The routine was 100% believable.


I wasn't surprised that Tony and Paris went home either. He simply isn't a strong enough dancer compared to the other guys. Can't wait to see Wednesday night's show.

I have a feeling that Evan and Phillip won't make it to the top four. On the other hand, they both have oodles of personality.

Debra


----------



## HollyChristine

Now that the hockey season is finally over (and the Pens won the Stanley Cup, perhaps saving the city of Pittsburgh from mass depression) SYTYCD will take over our living room! 

I hope Evan and Phillip make it to the top four, but this season does have so much talent... I can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> Now that the hockey season is finally over (and the Pens won the Stanley Cup, perhaps saving the city of Pittsburgh from mass depression) SYTYCD will take over our living room!
> 
> I hope Evan and Phillip make it to the top four, but this season does have so much talent... I can't wait for Wednesday!


Just too soon to tell. Brandon is very strong and Vitolio has potential. Can't count out Ade and Jason, either.

I'm guessing Brandon, Evan and Phillip have huge fan bases to go along with their talent, and you know that counts for a lot.

Two more days. Oh, the agony of waiting!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

We watched last week's episode again yesterday, and a thought occurred to me, well one that's been niggling at the back of my brain since the middle of least season. Have any of you had the feeling that this competition is almost as much about choreographers as it is the dancers? The more I watch the show, the more I sense that the favorite routines, especially those that have an emotional impact, give the dancers a leg up (excuse the pun) on those whose routines don't strike the same punch, but are still danced well. While I love great choreography and knowing who created these wonderful routines, I'm beginning to think that almost too much attention is paid to choreographers, and that on some level, they're also competing for recognition, glory and perhaps a career boost.

Any thoughts?

Debra


----------



## HollyChristine

I couldn't agree more, Debra. Especially this early in the season, when the dancers are (mostly) unknown, I agree that voters go for the routines that are emotionally strong. 

One day countdown!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> I couldn't agree more, Debra. Especially this early in the season, when the dancers are (mostly) unknown, I agree that voters go for the routines that are emotionally strong.
> 
> One day countdown!


I have to agree, too. Disco is (one of) the kiss of death. That's mostly because of Doriana Sanchez. Her choreo is dull and boring to say the least. If you watched the Canadian version, the disco choreographer did some great routines. You've got to give the dancers something to work with.

The other thing I noticed is that a poor choice of music can kill a routine as well. And lets not even get into some of the costumes they saddle these dancers with. Tony and Paris' costumes really hurt them as much as the quality of the dancing.

So, it's a combination of a lot of things, but I also know that the dancers have some input to the choreo. I've seen some of Benji, Lacey and Heidi's signature moves included in their dances.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> So, it's a combination of a lot of things, but I also know that the dancers have some input to the choreo. I've seen some of Benji, Lacey and Heidi's signature moves included in their dances.


The Canadian version was excellent and because this was Canada's first season, we got to see some new choreographers (although a couple of familiar American faces were also there) which made the show more interesting. The problem for me, I think, is that when the same choreographers appear for say, five seasons in a row and keep trying to out-do themselves, sometimes the attention is drawn to them a little too much.

And about choreography, I'm not a fan of Broadway numbers or foxtrots, so a bit of bias sets in, as it does for voters perhaps. Which is why I think Brandon was very lucky to get the foxtrot out of the way while there were weaker dancers to eliminate. I also remember last year that Joshua and Mark had exquisite choreography to perform which definitely helped them get so far.

Debra


----------



## kari

Yippeeee - it's Wednesday!!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

woo hoo!  Can't wait until tonight...and tomorrow night...and next wednesday...and....LOVE this show.


----------



## HollyChristine

This is going to be a great season! One hour to go!


----------



## kari

HollyChristine said:


> This is going to be a great season! One hour to go!


LOL not that we're watching the clock or anything 

I just came by to say hello - going to jump in the shower and wash my hair before showtime. haha


----------



## HollyChristine

I was thinking about sending my book to Mia Michaels. She's such a spiritual person... I hope she choreographs a routine tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Randi and Evan; Jive by Louis - Too much shimmy and not enough kick and flick, but what there was ... well done.  Evan appears a bit stiff to me.  

Melissa and Ade; Jazz by Sonya - Love Sonya.  Ade was very grounded in this, but Melissa, not so much.  Sonya’s choreo is perfect for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitlin and Jason; HipHop by Shane - Shane does choreo to the dancers strengths, so he put in a little MJ for Jason.  I wasn’t much impressed with Caitlin until she did the solo.  Jason was great.  And if you want to see a kid doing MJ, look for Wade Robson on Star Search when he was eight years old.  

Brandon and Janette; Disco by Doriana - Oh, no, not Doriana.  Did I say KoD for Doriana’s Disco?

Kind of exaggerated, and Brandon fumbled a couple of transitions.  Let’s see how Nigel liked it.  I think they have the potential to be a power couple.


----------



## kari

He just said Mia choreographed the opening number for tomorrow night - not sure about tonight.

Good grief though - 1 dance in between commercial breaks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Asuka and Vitolio; Waltz by Louis - The music was beautiful, the gown was beautiful, the dance was beautiful, but they left me cold.  Sorry, Nigel.


----------



## Angela

I just got home from choir practice, so I have only seen Evan and Randi so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Max and Kayla; Pop Jazz by Brian - Good to see Brian back.  I love him as a judge.  Brian is looking weird.  Really liked this one, and Kayla definitely hit it.  Max was no slouch either.  Maybe another power couple?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> He just said Mia choreographed the opening number for tomorrow night - not sure about tonight.


They only do a group dance on results night. I'm looking forward to it. I usually like her group dances. Not worried about Brandon. He can handle her.



> Good grief though - 1 dance in between commercial breaks!


Yeah, I noticed that. Bummer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karla and Jonathan; contemporary by Stacey Tookey - Good one.  Loved the choreo, and they danced it beautifully.  Jonathan was surprising.  Much, much better than last week.  I really, really loved it.  Best dance of the night.  

Right.  Stacey was from the Canadian show.  Didn't she do something for Nico and Arissay?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Phillip and Jeanine;  Tango by Tony Meredith - Major props to Phillip.  That had to be tough.  But he tried.  Jeanine did well but nothing fantastic.  Good choreo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ashley and Kupono; HipHop by Shane - What terrible camera work.  The angles were so bad, I could hardly follow the dance.  Ashley looked good in the rehearsal.  That's the best I can say.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Top 3 for me:

Jonathan and Karla
Max and Kayla
Brandon and Janette

Any of the rest could easily land in the bottom three.  

So far, this is a season of good dancers, but only a couple of dances that I can say ... Wow, I've got to see that one again.


----------



## Angela

The only ones that really impressed me tonight were Jonathan and Karla... No one really wowed me tonight. I expected the Shane Spark's numbers to be better than they were.

The hubby liked Asuka and Vitolio!  

I have no idea who the bottom 2 will be tomorrow. I may need to watch it again without the niece, her boyfriend and the hubby in the room so I can really pay attention!


----------



## kindlevixen

my dvr cut out on both Jonathan and Karla AND Max and Kayla .... everyone one else was MEH for me.  I really did not like Melissa in Sonya's routine... she wasnt sharp enough for me I think.  I liked Jason but not Caitlin.  ho hum tonight.


----------



## HollyChristine

Jonathan and Karla were my favorite from last night. 
Everyone else... 
I think last week's routines were just too good. I expected so much. 
Poor Philip! Did you all see his face when he was lifting Jeanine?  
I'm looking forward to Mia's routine tonight! 

How you know you're addicted to SYTYCD: Tornado warnings in your area and your only fear is that the power will go out between 8-10!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm glad Nigel made it clear that the problem with Shane's routines was not the choreo but the dancers.  Shane has never yet failed in my opinion.  

Did anyone else find Mary particularly annoying last night?  I think she really did overdose on botox.


----------



## Rhiathame

Overall I was kind of underwhelmed last night. Last week, there were a number of numbers that I thought were well done and memorable. Last night, not so much so. I did love the contemporary number but most of the others were just not great. 

I agree that Mary seemed very "plastic" last night. Even her hair did not seem to move!


----------



## kari

Yeah, I think the dances last week were so great, it left everyone a little underwhelmed this week when they didn't reach that level overall.  I also liked Jonathan and Karla the best.


----------



## kari

Yikes, I just read a quote from Mary Murphy which said that 2 of the couples in tonight's bottom 3 are those who had highlight performances last night.  Jonathan and Karla again??


----------



## HollyChristine

I hope not! I thought that their dance would win over voters for sure!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Yikes, I just read a quote from Mary Murphy which said that 2 of the couples in tonight's bottom 3 are those who had highlight performances last night. Jonathan and Karla again??


Yikes is right. I hope not.

I liked Mia's opening routine. Actually, it didn't look like a Mia number. More of a Brian or Wade piece.

Gotta love Lil C.

First time I've seen Cat in a pants suit. I like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody surprised that Ryan went straight through to Vegas?

I don't think Kayla will be going home.  Nigel better not send her home, but from his comments, I think she's safe.  I really like her or Brandon for the win, but there's a long time to go before the top 4.

Another dancer from Superstars of Dance.  Nigel is plugging that show.  I guess it will be back soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm thinking Kupono and Caitlyn are going home.  I thought they were both cannon fodder from the beginning, but they both pulled off good performances for the first week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I only saw three dances last night!  Who is going

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just shows what I know.  

First couple breakup, so Pono will be with Kayla.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Brenda M.

I cannot believe Max went home!! I like Kapono, too. but Max was really good.


----------



## geoffthomas

I feel sorry for Caitlin.
She was held back by Max some.
But she will be held back big time by Kupono, IMHO.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I feel sorry for Caitlin.
> She was held back by Max some.
> But she will be held back big time by Kupono, IMHO.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I think you mean Kayla. Yes, I agree. Kupono is not the partner for her. She deserves Brandon and I think they will be together at some point in the top 10.

She was really shaken up to be in the bottom three and her solo showed it. Nigel saved her; thank goodness. I'm hoping for Kayla in the top four.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think you mean Kayla. Yes, I agree. Kupono is not the partner for her. She deserves Brandon and I think they will be together at some point in the top 10.
> 
> She was really shaken up to be in the bottom three and her solo showed it. Nigel saved her; thank goodness. I'm hoping for Kayla in the top four.


I agree. Kupono is a worse choice for her than Max was!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think you mean Kayla. Yes, I agree. Kupono is not the partner for her. She deserves Brandon and I think they will be together at some point in the top 10.
> 
> She was really shaken up to be in the bottom three and her solo showed it. Nigel saved her; thank goodness. I'm hoping for Kayla in the top four.


Thank you for fixing up my wrong-name thingy, Gertie.
You are such a nice person. You could have jerked my chain (actually you could have and I would not have minded).
But you didn't.

I too am enjoying this season. They haven't sent home any of the stars yet.
And this IS such an even season as far as talent goes.

Much fun - my wife and I look forward to it because the talent is so good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you for fixing up my wrong-name thingy, Gertie.
> You are such a nice person.


You haven't met my evil twin sister yet.












> You could have jerked my chain (actually you could have and I would not have minded).
> But you didn't.












I'm watching Jessica Rabbit dance across the screen right now.



kari said:


> I agree. Kupono is a worse choice for her than Max was!


Yeah, and since she's probably the best female dancer on the show, she'll probably carry him to the top ten. Ick. Do you think that's Nigel's latest agenda? Does he want Kupono on the tour? I think he'll save Phillip at least through the top ten because he has a huge fan base, and that's good business for the tour.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Stacey was from the Canadian show. Didn't she do something for Nico and Arissay?


I think she did, but I can't remember the number.

I don't think my take on this is the same as everyone elses, but I thought Kupono performed the weakest solo last night, and I would have voted him off. The women were a tougher call, but I agree with the judge's decision.

But what really astonished me is that Phil made it through. His tango was awful and he knew it. You could tell from the expression on his face at the end of the dance, not to mention the judge's comments. So, the big question is, does he have enough fans to get him through to the end on the popularity factor, or are his weaknesses going to get him voted off before the final four?


----------



## HollyChristine

I agree with you, Debra. I thought Kupono should have gone home as well. I liked watching Max dance! I'm sure the costume from Wednesday's dance didn't help him. Eeek! 
Why on Earth don't the choreographers pick the costumes? Or do they?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I don't think my take on this is the same as everyone elses, but I thought Kupono performed the weakest solo last night, and I would have voted him off. The women were a tougher call, but I agree with the judge's decision.


Absolutely agree with you. Max should never have gone home. His solo was far better than Kupono.



> But what really astonished me is that Phil made it through. His tango was awful and he knew it. You could tell from the expression on his face at the end of the dance, not to mention the judge's comments. So, the big question is, does he have enough fans to get him through to the end on the popularity factor, or are his weaknesses going to get him voted off before the final four?


Phillip's fan base will get him through, and even if he lands in the bottom, Nigel will make sure he gets to the top ten. I'm sure Nigel wants him on the tour. He's a very popular dancer.


----------



## kindlevixen

I think Phillip has enough fans to save him for a while.

I will be the odd one out and say I don't like Max and won't be sad to see him go.  I don't know why, but he doesn't do it for me.  I love Kupono tho, he is quirky and odd enough for me to dig him I guess.  I agree that his solo was weak last night tho... glad they saved him.

I knew once they showed the bottom 3 girls who would be going home.... I think the judges like Caitlin and Kaylee too much but I don't know that I love Kaylee as much as I should.  I had this problem last year tho... I tend to cozy up to the male dancers LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> I had this problem last year tho... I tend to cozy up to the male dancers LOL


Last year there were guys that I wanted to cozy up to. This year, not.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

HollyChristine said:


> I agree with you, Debra. I thought Kupono should have gone home as well. I liked watching Max dance! I'm sure the costume from Wednesday's dance didn't help him. Eeek!
> Why on Earth don't the choreographers pick the costumes? Or do they?


That is an excellent question, Holly. I've often wondered who decides which costumes the dancers will wear. I mean, they range from gorgeous to hideous. And Max and his partner's were a classic example of hideous. Good grief.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Last year there were guys that I wanted to cozy up to. This year, not.


It takes me awhile to warm up to personalities. I'm an ex-ballerina (with a little contemporary and jazz) from eons ago so I look at technique and ability first, then take a closer look at personalities. I have to say that Chelsea Hightower and Katy and Mark from last year were incredibly memorable for me, and Joshua, though he hadn't been my favorite to win. The year before I loved Neil and Danny. This year, think Evan's terrific personality-wise, but I don't think he or Phil will make it to the top four. Then again, you never know. Stay tuned!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> It takes me awhile to warm up to personalities. I'm an ex-ballerina (with a little contemporary and jazz) from eons ago so I look at technique and ability first, then take a closer look at personalities. I have to say that Chelsea Hightower and Katy and Mark from last year were incredibly memorable for me, and Joshua, though he hadn't been my favorite to win. The year before I loved Neil and Danny. This year, think Evan's terrific personality-wise, but I don't think he or Phil will make it to the top four. Then again, you never know. Stay tuned!


Mark should have been in the top 4. Twitch made it on his personality, not on his ability; especially not his versatility. Mark was an incredible dancer, and he and Chelsie together were phenomenal.

I would have liked to see Pasha in the Top 4 instead of Neil. There was nothing the man couldn't do. Danny was in a class by himself.


----------



## HollyChristine

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> That is an excellent question, Holly. I've often wondered who decides which costumes the dancers will wear. I mean, they range from gorgeous to hideous. And Max and his partner's were a classic example of hideous. Good grief.


You'd think the choreographers would pick, to help bring their vision to life... guess not! Perhaps it's a random drawing


----------



## kari

It's Wednesday!  Here we go again....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> It's Wednesday! Here we go again....


Here are the dances and choreographers for each couple tonight. Don't look if you don't want to be spoiled.



Spoiler



Karla/Jonathan - hip hop by Dave Scott
Asuka/Vitolio - jazz by Mandy Moore to "Heartbreaker"
Melissa/Ade - rumba by Tony Meredith to "Emotion" by Destiny's Child
Janette/Brandon - hip hop by Dave Scott
Kayla/Pono - Viennese waltz by Jean-Marc
Randi/Evan - contemporary by Mia Michaels
Caitlin/Jason - paso doble by Jean-Marc & France to "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana
Jeanine/Phillip - Broadway by Tyce to "Moses Supposes" from Singing in


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had forgotten why I don't like Tony Basil.  Now I remember (shudder).

I like Cat's dress.  

I heard that tomorrow's opening routine is choreo'd by Dmitry, Napoleon and Tabitha.  What a combo.  I can't imagine ... a lyrical samba hip-hop?

I'm so hoping for a really outstanding unforgettable dance tonight that I want to watch again a soon as it's finished.


----------



## kindlevixen

My TV bit the dust (accident with a wii remote)  and I am bummed to miss tonight.  Maybe I will watch it on the computer screen.. just not as good that way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> My TV bit the dust (accident with a wii remote) and I am bummed to miss tonight. Maybe I will watch it on the computer screen.. just not as good that way!


Threw it too hard?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karla and Jonathan; way too soft for a Dave Scott hip-hop.  Isn't Karla a hip-hop dancer?  Wasn't she with a crew on ABDC?  

I don't think I can take much more of Tony Basil.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Asuka and Vitolio.  Their best dance.  They were out of sync a couple of times, but together where it counted.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Asuka and Vitolio. Their best dance. They were out of sync a couple of times, but together where it counted.


I didn't like it so much. Mandy Moore's choreography was so simple and I don't think think they executed it that well.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Karla and Jonathan; way too soft for a Dave Scott hip-hop. Isn't Karla a hip-hop dancer? Wasn't she with a crew on ABDC?
> 
> I don't think I can take much more of Tony Basil.


Dave Scott is a great dancer, I expected so much more from one of his dances. I'm not sure if it was the choreography or the dancers but I was a little disappointed.

I agree - we can be done with Tony


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa and Ade ... technique, style, chemistry ... this was everything.  WOW!

Great choreo


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Melissa and Ade ... technique, style, chemistry ... this was everything. WOW!
> 
> Great choreo


I don't know anything about the rumba, but I really liked this one too. It was great.

They said Melissa was the sexiest girl up there... I don't like her ribs sticking out, someone should give that girl a sandwich


----------



## kari

I've like Melissa since the beginning and tonight I really liked her and Ade.  Great routine, they are becoming one of my favorites fast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not sure what the costume was all about, but the dancing WHOO  HOOO!!!

Brandon and Janette are definitely a power couple.


----------



## kim

I liked Janette and Brandon!  It was a fun routine and they did it well.  They were in sync and you could tell they were having fun.  The technique was fairly good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pono wasn't quite as bad as I thought he would be, but that's because of the choreo.  Jean-Marc didn't put a lot of waltz elements in that dance.  It was almost contemporary in feel.  Kayla, of course, was wonderful.  I think she's very versatile.  Kupono really didn't support her.


----------



## kim

The waltz is my least favorite dance style but Kayla and Pono made it look great.  They were beautiful and graceful.


----------



## kari

Oh I thought Kayla and Kupono did a great job.  That dance was beautiful. 

Brandon rocked his dance.

Kayla and Brandon are 2 of my favorites - and yes, I realize they aren't partners. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did you notice that Tony actually said something coherent and sensible about Kayla's dancing?  She was spot on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Oh I thought Kayla and Kupono did a great job. That dance was beautiful.
> 
> Brandon rocked his dance.
> 
> Kayla and Brandon are 2 of my favorites - and yes, I realize they aren't partners. LOL


They will be!!! I just know it!!! Nigel has to put them together in the top 10. He'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Evan bobbled the shoe removal, and we could have done without the shirt.  Just pure dancing and wonderfully done.  Great technique.  I love these two.  Very entertaining and great to watch.


----------



## kim

I love Mia Michaels' choreography!  Even though she did a fairly simple routine, I loved it.  She can make any dancer look good.


----------



## kari

Oooh, Evan and Randi were great!  They're my favs too! haha

I think I have 3 fav guys and 3 fav girls at this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitlyn was good, but Jason is definitely top 4 material.  He was very strong.  As Nigel said, the music was very powerful.  One of my favorites, actually.  

Nigel mentioned Caitlyn's flow.  Yes, her dancing flowed, but I would have liked it to be more powerful.


----------



## kim

I have no idea how Jason/Caitlin did - I was distracted by the costumes.  He looked more like a gladiator than a bullfighter and she had funny circle swirly things on her... um, chest.  I thought it was weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> I love Mia Michaels' choreography! Even though she did a fairly simple routine, I loved it. She can make any dancer look good.


Mia's simple is other choreographer's tough.  It took strength to make those moves look so simple and easy.

Who's up next with a Tyce Broadway? I love his contemporary pieces, but I don't like most of his Broadway.


----------



## kim

OMG his pants are ripped


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> OMG his pants are ripped


Oooops!!!

I actually liked this one. Phillip did pretty well. I expected Jeannine to do well and she did.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Oooops!!!
> 
> I actually liked this one. Phillip did pretty well. I expected Jeannine to do well and she did.


I liked it too. It was high energy and fun. You could tell they had to work hard to make it look that good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Top three for me, not necessarily in order:

Brandon and Janette
Melissa and Ade
Randi and Evan

I also like Kayla and Jeannine who are unfortunately stuck with weak partners.  I'd like to see Kayla with Jason.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Top three for me, not necessarily in order:
> 
> Brandon and Janette
> Melissa and Ade
> Randi and Evan
> 
> I also like Kayla and Jeannine who are unfortunately stuck with weak partners. I'd like to see Kayla with Jason.


Those are my top 3 also, except I would put Kayla in Janette's place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Those are my top 3 also, except I would put Kayla in Janette's place.


Kayla needs a good partner. There are not enough strong guys this year; not much versatility.


----------



## HollyChristine

I'm glad to hear that someone else doesn't like Tony Basil. She just sits there, emotionless. 

I thought the Mia Michaels routine was adorable!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> I'm glad to hear that someone else doesn't like Tony Basil. She just sits there, emotionless.


I don't know how someone who presents herself the way she does (not to mention that hat) can talk about "street." Bring back Lil C.


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't care what else happens as long as kayla and randi and maybe evan and brandon make it through.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I don't care what else happens as long as kayla and randi and maybe evan and brandon make it through.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Kayla and Randi are the two strongest female dancers, but don't count out Jeannine.

According to Dial Idol, the bottom three are:

Asuka/Vitolio
Jeannine/Phillip
Karla/Jonathan

But they aren't always right for SYTYCD.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Kayla and Randi are the two strongest female dancers, but don't count out Jeannine.
> 
> According to Dial Idol, the bottom three are:
> 
> Asuka/Vitolio
> Jeannine/Phillip
> Karla/Jonathan
> 
> But they aren't always right for SYTYCD.


Sounds about right to me, but we'll see. Anyone know who choreographed tonight's opening number? Just curious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Sounds about right to me, but we'll see. Anyone know who choreographed tonight's opening number? Just curious.


I read Dmitry, Napoleon and Tabitha. I guess we can expect a lyrical latin hip-hop.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I read Dmitry, Napoleon and Tabitha. I guess we can expect a lyrical latin hip-hop.


LOL I guess we'll see what that's all about...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wade Robson is probably my favorite SYTYCD choreographer. You may not know that Michael Jackson gave him his start.

Here's a video of 8 year old Wade Robson on Australia's Star Search dancing to "The Way You Make Me Feel." Extraordinary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> LOL I guess we'll see what that's all about...


So, it was lyrical latin hip-hop. I could see some of Dmitry's signature moves, and there were definitely NappyTabs hiphop moments. Really, really liked it.


----------



## kim

I liked that Nigel paid tribute to the three stars that passed away this week...  Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and Michael Jackson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> I liked that Nigel paid tribute to the three stars that passed away this week... Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and Michael Jackson


It was a wonderful tribute to MJ. Did you watch the vid I posted above?

These kids are great. This is the best hip-hop we've seen all season.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wade Robson is probably my favorite SYTYCD choreographer. You may not know that Michael Jackson gave him his start.
> 
> Here's a video of 8 year old Wade Robson on Australia's Star Search dancing to "The Way You Make Me Feel." Extraordinary.


that video of Wade is cute


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No surprises.  Jonathan and Asuka gone.  It's what I hoped for.  

Did everyone get to see all of Caitlin's solo?  I'm watching a commercial and then all of a sudden there's Caitlin, finishing up her solo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hers was indeed a strong solo.

I am happy Randi and Kayla are ok.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> So, it was lyrical latin hip-hop. I could see some of Dmitry's signature moves, and there were definitely NappyTabs hiphop moments. Really, really liked it.


Yep you were right!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No surprises. Jonathan and Asuka gone. It's what I hoped for.
> 
> Did everyone get to see all of Caitlin's solo? I'm watching a commercial and then all of a sudden there's Caitlin, finishing up her solo.


I wasn't surprised about Jonathan and Asuka either Gertie, and yes I did see all of Caitlin's solo which I thought was one of her best. I still don't quite understand why Phil hasn't made it to the bottom three yet. But then, I have to keep reminding myself that this is about America's favorite dancer, not the best one.


----------



## kindlevixen

phillip had a pretty big following before the show, I am sure he has carried with him to the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

40 minutes to air time.  I'm hoping for something that will knock my socks off.


----------



## kim

What?!?  Gertie?!?  You don't have the lineup for us this week?!?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> What?!? Gertie?!? You don't have the lineup for us this week?!?


Gosh, I forgot. Back in a minute.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here ya' go.

Janette/Brandon - cha cha by Jean-Marc & France to "Hush Hush" by the Pussycat Dolls
Melissa/Ade - pas de deux by Thordal Christensen to Romeo and Juliet
Kayla/Kupono - jazz by Sonya
Randi/Evan - broadway by Joey Dowling
Caitlin/Jason - pop jazz by Brian Friedman to "Creator" by Santogold
Jeanine/Phillip - hip hop by Napoleon and Tabitha to "Love Lockdown" by Kanye
Karla/Vitolio - quickstep by Jean-Mark & France to "Puttin' on the Ritz"

Tomorrow's group dance is choreo'd by Tyce.

Guest stars are Kelly Clarkson and Desmond Richardson.  I love watching Desmond Richardson dance.  He is just perfection.

Lets see how Ade keeps up with Melissa in the pas de deux.  

Randi/Evan Broadway?  That's a given 10 out of 10


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla and Kupono ... it's about time.  They were both fantastic.  I agree with Nigel.  Kupono really came through.  The lines, the technique, the connection.  Wonderfully, wonderfully done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was hoping the special announcement had to do with Natalie going straight through to Vegas like Ryan, but it's not. Here it is.



> the special announcement is that they are starting a foundation (Dizzy Feet Foundation) to support/fund dance in underpriveleged areas. They are going to provide scholarships to young underpriveleged kids who show promise in dance but can't afford to continue taking it. They'll be looking for them all across the country & are starting out by giving away 10 scholarships. Adam, Lil C, Carrie Ann Inaba, & of course Nigel are all involved. Katie Holms is also involved (spokesperson?) and in fact donated her performance fee for that number they taped (that will be shown on the 100th episode) to the foundation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love Tyce's contemporary routines, but I hate his Broadway routines.  After a while, I figured maybe I just didn't like Broadway, but I knew in my heart that wasn't so.  After seeing Joey Dowling's Broadway choreo, I have to say, it's Tyce, not Broadway.  Just let him to contemporary from now on.  He's brilliant at it.

Anyway, I thought Evan was a bit off the musicality here and there.  Otherwise, both he and Randi didn't disappoint.  I would like to see them do something different, like maybe krump.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think Caitlin and Jason will be in the bottom again.  They did well, but I don't think the voters will go for it.

Phillip and Jeanine ... best hip-hop of the season.  Crisp, clean, thumbs up NappyTabs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa and Ade.  That was so beautiful.  I can't believe Ade kept up with her.  He looked so natural.  Not perfect, of course, but I did get a little teary.


----------



## kim

Wow, Melissa and Ade...  en pointe!

His technique kind of sucked but it was great to see classical ballet,  Melissa was pretty good.  The chemistry between them, especially the beginning and end, was cute


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Wow, Melissa and Ade... en pointe!
> 
> His technique kind of sucked but it was great to see classical ballet, Melissa was pretty good. The chemistry between them, especially the beginning and end, was cute


Yeah, but he faked it really well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You can tell that the judges and choreographers follow the forums.  Calling N/T NappyTabs and the quickstep the kiss of death.  They def got that from the fans.   

Best costume of the night.  Didn't expect that.  They were pretty good.  It's a hard dance to pull off, but I've seen some good quicksteps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kim, who do you think will be bottom three?  I'll put Kayla and Kupono on top, but there were no train wrecks tonight.


----------



## kim

There wasn't anything real bad.  But my least fave tonight had to be watching an alien impregnate a man.  The alien costume was bad, I didn't like the choreography, and they only danced ok.


----------



## kim

And about the special announcement...

Katie Holms is donating her performance fee!  Are you serious?  The woman has millions of dollars and she's donating a little bit of time.  I think she could do better than that.  Stars seem to get a lot of credit when they donate a little time.


----------



## geoffthomas

I remain obstinate.
Kayla, Randy, Brandon, Evan.

but I agree that Caitlan and Jason will be in the bottom three.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I remain obstinate.
> Kayla, Randy, Brandon, Evan.
> 
> but I agree that Caitlan and Jason will be in the bottom three.


Things could easily change in the top 10 when they switch partners. But those four are good choices. After last night, Kupono may have a chance, but Evan and Brandon have major fan bases.

They gotta do something about the costume department.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here we go again.  

I was hoping Tyce's opening number would be contemporary.  Where did I see that routine before?  Maybe the Canadian show?  I know I've seen it or something very similar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed the judges comments to Brandon and Janette yesterday, but they just showed them again.  Come on, Nigel.  The best cha-cha he has seen on this show?  What about Pasha and Jesse?  

I can't believe Kayla and Kupono are in the bottom three.  The judges will save them.  I'm glad they are there rather than Melissa and Ade, who might have ended up going home.  I know K&K will be safe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Weird bottom three.  Considering who is there, I'm guessing Vitollio and Karla are going home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I still wonder how Mia kept a straight face last year when she compared Will to Desmond Richardson.  Never happen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kupono's solo was pathetic.  If they go strictly by that, it's bye-bye Kupono.  Jeanine was fantastic, and so was Kayla.  I really don't think Karla stands a chance against those two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm thinking Kupono and the last girl in the blue?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, so I was wrong on that one.  I didn't watch the women as closely, but I thought she was kinda boring.

Betsy


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Kupono's solo was pathetic. If they go strictly by that, it's bye-bye Kupono. Jeanine was fantastic, and so was Kayla. I really don't think Karla stands a chance against those two.


Just based on their solo's, I agree that Kupono should go home.
I didn't think Kayla solo was very strong, didn't like it at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Just based on their solo's, I agree that Kupono should go home.
> I didn't think Kayla solo was very strong, didn't like it at all.


The judges have their agenda and it shows.

Kayla is a strong dancer, but I think she gets upset at being in the bottom and doesn't show to her best advantage. Overall, she's better than Karla.


----------



## kari

I think those were the 2 that needed to go tonight, so I agree with the judges' decision.  Both have been in the bottom 3 several times and obviously just don't have the fan base.  I'm glad the others are safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to keep on the record for:
Randy, Kayla, Evan and Brandon.
I know that I am a broken record.
But I think they are the four best dancers/performers.

But then I have been known to be wrong.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> But then I have been known to be wrong.
> 
> Just sayin....


Haven't we all. My first and biggest and most disappointing error was when I thought absolutely that Natalie would be voted off in favor of Allison. I was devastated.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ok, I admit it I fell asleep, please tell me who were voted off.  Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Ok, I admit it I fell asleep, please tell me who were voted off. Thanks.


Vitollio and Karla. I think they were in the bottom three too often.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you, I agree.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

kari said:


> I think those were the 2 that needed to go tonight, so I agree with the judges' decision. Both have been in the bottom 3 several times and obviously just don't have the fan base. I'm glad the others are safe.


I know that we've mentioned on this list before that somtimes there's a backlash against the judge's opinions. But what struck me last night is that I think the judges might also be listening to the audience's votes. Vitolio (not sure of spelling) and Karla are excellent dancers. In fact, Vitolio is far more versatile than Phil, but if Vitolio and Karla kept ending up in the bottom three then the message to the judges is that they're not striking a chord with the audience. Maybe the judges thought that had to do something about it. I was sorry to see them go, but Jeannine and Kayla are extremely strong dancers. I'm still not sure why Phil's still there, except for his fan base. Though I have to say that I loved the chain dance and was surprised that he wound up in the bottom three.

So here's the thing. I love Randi and Evan, but I think they could wind up in the bottom three soon as the competition gets tougher. Phil and Kupono are in danger of going next as well.

Having said all that, I loved Wednesday night. Thought the dancing was fantastic and that wonderful cha-cha still has me shaking my head in amazement.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I know that we've mentioned on this list before that somtimes there's a backlash against the judge's opinions. But what struck me last night is that I think the judges might also be listening to the audience's votes. Vitolio (not sure of spelling) and Karla are excellent dancers. In fact, Vitolio is far more versatile than Phil, but if Vitolio and Karla kept ending up in the bottom three then the message to the judges is that they're not striking a chord with the audience. Maybe the judges thought that had to do something about it. I was sorry to see them go, but Jeannine and Kayla are extremely strong dancers. I'm still not sure why Phil's still there, except for his fan base. Though I have to say that I loved the chain dance and was surprised that he wound up in the bottom three.


Vitollio has turned in some decent solos, but his only good partner dance was the quickstep. It's a shame to see someone go when they've finally turned in a good performance. Unfortunately, it takes more than once to stay out of the bottom.

I agree about the chain dance. The choreo was fantastic and Phil and Jeanine did it justice.



> So here's the thing. I love Randi and Evan, but I think they could wind up in the bottom three soon as the competition gets tougher. Phil and Kupono are in danger of going next as well.


If Randi and Evan get a dance out of their style, then I definitely agree they are in danger. Their solos might save them, but I think Nigel will want Evan on the tour and he won't let him go until at least the top ten. Same with Phillip. They do take two backup dancers with them on tour, so their at least safe until top 12.

I don't understand why they keep Kupono. I think he'll be next to go.



> Having said all that, I loved Wednesday night. Thought the dancing was fantastic and that wonderful cha-cha still has me shaking my head in amazement.
> 
> Debra


Wednesday was the best night so far. I'm thinking Jeanine just might sneak into the top four. She reminds me of Courtney. Did anyone expect her to make it over Chelsie? Not me. Then she did that fabulous Sonia Tayeh jazz with Mark.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wednesday was the best night so far. I'm thinking Jeanine just might sneak into the top four. She reminds me of Courtney. Did anyone expect her to make it over Chelsie? Not me. Then she did that fabulous Sonia Tayeh jazz with Mark.


You're right. The right dance can make a huge difference. Jeanine could make it into the top four. I think performing a solo was the best thing that could have happened to her because I had no idea she was that good of a dancer until that dance. I'm sensing that this is a much closer competition for the girls than for the guys. Anyone else think this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> You're right. The right dance can make a huge difference. Jeanine could make it into the top four. I think performing a solo was the best thing that could have happened to her because I had no idea she was that good of a dancer until that dance. I'm sensing that this is a much closer competition for the girls than for the guys. Anyone else think this?


Yes, it is. There are a lot of strong girls this time out. Janette is right up there, too. We just might have a female winner this season, and one that actually deserves to win.


----------



## Guest

Great Show !! Second of course to "American Idol"..


----------



## Bren S.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, it is. There are a lot of strong girls this time out. Janette is right up there, too. We just might have a female winner this season, and one that actually deserves to win.


I agree.Some good competition out there


----------



## kari

Tonight's the night folks!  Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Tonight's the night folks! Yay!


Can't wait. I'll have to keep myself busy all day so the time goes faster.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

So excited to watch tonight!  I was finally able to see last week's elimination show last night which is why I don't visit this thread unless I'm all caught up  

I have to say that I, too, am not surprised at last week's results, but wouldn't you think that Philip would have to go home soon?  I like him very much and, being an engineer, I feel a kinship to his "other" profession, but he is very limited at what he can do (although I do love watching him).  I thought Twitch was better at picking up other styles, at least at this point in the competition...wasn't he?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> So excited to watch tonight! I was finally able to see last week's elimination show last night which is why I don't visit this thread unless I'm all caught up
> 
> I have to say that I, too, am not surprised at last week's results, but wouldn't you think that Philip would have to go home soon? I like him very much and, being an engineer, I feel a kinship to his "other" profession, but he is very limited at what he can do (although I do love watching him). I thought Twitch was better at picking up other styles, at least at this point in the competition...wasn't he?


Twitch ... the mention of his name gives me an eye twitch. He should never have been in the top four and he certainly shouldn't have beaten Katee. He was more than a breaker. He had been in the chorus line of Hairspray, so he had training in other styles.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Twitch ... the mention of his name gives me an eye twitch.


LOL!


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Twitch ... the mention of his name gives me an eye twitch. He should never have been in the top four and he certainly shouldn't have beaten Katee. He was more than a breaker. He had been in the chorus line of Hairspray, so he had training in other styles.


I agree. Sometimes I get frustrated that this is America's favorite dancer, it's not about the best dancer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cat's lookng particularly lovely tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ooops, did she cut her hair?  I just got the same cut, but it looks a heckuva lot better on her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the lineup

Melissa/Ade - disco by Doriana Sanchez and waltz by Ron Montez
Kayla/Kupono - contemporary by Mia Michaels and broadway by Joey Dowling
Caitlin/Jason - foxtrot by Tony Meredith and jazz by Mandy Moore
Randi/Evan - hip hop by Napoleon and Tabitha and samba by Pasha and Anya
Jeanine/Phillip - Russian folk dance and jive by Tony Meredith
Janette/Brandon- Argentine tango & pop jazz by Wade Robson

Somebody remind me on Tuesday morning to post the lineup.

We seriously need Tre Armstrong to choreo the disco.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Holy Cow!!!  Phillip is doing the Russian Folk Dance.  Can we take him seriously after Joshua?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm sorry.  I cannot agree with the judges.  Melissa seemed very disjointed and awkward.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Kayla really showed her stuff tonight.  I disagree with Nigel.  She didn't need to show her eyes or face.  Her dancing showed all the emotion that piece needed.  Kupono was a worthy partner.  Mia's choreo was stunning.


----------



## kim

Loved Kayla and Kupono!  they did great.  And Mia's choreo is always wonderful, she is my absolute favorite choreographer ever.


----------



## kim

grrrr.  I completely missed Caitlin and Jason


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> grrrr. I completely missed Caitlin and Jason


I don't think you missed much. Every once in a while Jason remembered to look at Caitlin. There's still no connection between the two of them, and I think they looked a bit stiff and uncomfortable, despite the love-fest the judges seem to be having with everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Loved Kayla and Kupono! they did great. And Mia's choreo is always wonderful, she is my absolute favorite choreographer ever.


I think that was one of Mia's best routines. Absolutely wonderful and I think the costume department did them proud, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeanine and Phillip.  Not a complete train wreck.  They did the best they could with what they were given.  Nigel should just say, the choreo was no good.  You can't compare this dance with last year's Trepak.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Jeanine and Phillip. Not a complete train wreck. They did the best they could with what they were given. Nigel should just say, the choreo was no good. You can't compare this dance with last year's Trepak.


I think Nigel dis'ed the choreo in the most polite way that he could. The danced it well, which isn't really saying much. Phillip did do some great stuff though


----------



## kim

Randi and Evan - I didn't think it was that great.  The lifts were a little stiff.  I though it was a bit boring.  Maybe it's because I didn't think it was very hip-hoppy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Randi and Evan.  Typical Nap/Tabs routine, and I loved it.  Randi and Evan did beautifully.  It's like they've been dancing N/T routines for the last ten years.  Loved the music selection, too.

Don't you just love Nappy/Tabs?  They've been married for about 12 years now and they're always touching and looking at each other.  The honeymoon is definitely not over.  They're so cute.  I think they'll be holding hands when they're 90.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Randi and Evan - I didn't think it was that great. The lifts were a little stiff. I though it was a bit boring. Maybe it's because I didn't think it was very hip-hoppy


That's because N/T typically do lyrical hip-hop. Definitely not hard-hitting like Shane Sparks or Dave Smith.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> I think Nigel dis'ed the choreo in the most polite way that he could. The danced it well, which isn't really saying much. Phillip did do some great stuff though


It's the first time I've seen the judges not go all slobbery over the choreo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janette and Brandons.  I think Nigel is speechless as well he should be.  That was one of the best Argentine Tangos I have seen on this show.  Fantastic choreo.  They kept the connection and the close holds perfectly throughout.  

Wow.  The only off note was the music.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Ooops, did she cut her hair? I just got the same cut, but it looks a heckuva lot better on her.


I think it's just pulled up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa is so elegant.  Ade was so uncomfortable and stiff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I think it's just pulled up.


Could be. I think she fooled me once before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla and Kupono - Not the best rendition of that music.  Should be jazzy/bluesy/hot.  I agree with Nigel but it’s because of the musical arrangement.  It didn't have the power that the original had.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Melissa is so elegant. Ade was so uncomfortable and stiff.


I think they are cute together and Ade tries so hard. But he is having trouble keeping up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitlin and Jason - Some lovely moves and they did it well, but it was mostly lifts and too little dance.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Could be. I think she fooled me once before.


haha me too!


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Caitlin and Jason - Some lovely moves and they did it well, but it was mostly lifts and too little dance.


That's what I said - I wanted to see Jason dance more instead of just carrying her around the stage.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Phillip pulled it off, despite the slip.  Jeanine was as fabulous as I knew she would be.  Even if they are in the bottom, they won't let Jeanine go.  

Yay, Pasha and Anya next.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> That's what I said - I wanted to see Jason dance more instead of just carrying her around the stage.


I wouldn't mind if this was the end of the road for these two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think Evan found his inner Pasha.  No, he's not Pasha, but I don't think Nigel should compare him to professional Latin dancers.  Nobody compares to Pasha and Anya.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now I get it.  Evan is Donald O'Connor.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I wouldn't mind if this was the end of the road for these two.


Me either. They're my pick to go for sure.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think Evan found his inner Pasha. No, he's not Pasha, but I don't think Nigel should compare him to professional Latin dancers. Nobody compares to Pasha and Anya.


I agree. I feel like they are too hard on Evan. Seems to me he dances his heart out every time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love Wade's choreo.  Brandon and Janette can't seem to do anything wrong.  Not that I want them to.  I loved the whole thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I agree. I feel like they are too hard on Evan. Seems to me he dances his heart out every time!


Yes, he does. He just doesn't have the right body type to be a hot Latin leading man. Pasha does, Danny does, but Evan doesn't. I think he pulled off the moves just fine.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I love Wade's choreo. Brandon and Janette can't seem to do anything wrong. Not that I want them to. I loved the whole thing.


Me too! I thought it was great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Me too! I thought it was great.


Hope they put Brandon with Kayla or Jeanine next week. Either pairing will be fabulous.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hope they put Brandon with Kayla or Jeanine next week. Either pairing will be fabulous.


Agreed! I can't wait for next week and we haven't even gotten this week's results yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Agreed! I can't wait for next week and we haven't even gotten this week's results yet!


I sure hope there are no surprises tonight. I don't care who's in the bottom three. Evan and Phillip are probably safe for one more week. After that, it's anybody's game. Going home is between Caitlin and Melissa for the girls, and I'm still betting on Caitlin along with Jason.


----------



## geoffthomas

This has been one of the most even groups in terms of talent I believe the show has had.

But I still want to see Brandon, Evan and Randy and Kayla left standing.

Just sayin......


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, a great night of dance, except that I could have lived without the Russian folk number, though it was performed well. I do think that Jason and Kaitlin are in danger tonight, possibly Evan and Randi, and I'm not sure about the third couple. The competition seems so close for the women, but I'm thinking that Kaitlin might be the one to go. Jason, Phil, and Evan are the three weaker dancers, but again as we all know, this is about popularity too. So, Phil and EVan should be safe.

My favorite number was the last one. Simply outstanding!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> This has been one of the most even groups in terms of talent I believe the show has had.
> 
> But I still want to see Brandon, Evan and Randy and Kayla left standing.
> 
> Just sayin......


I'll say it again ... don't count out Jeanine. I think it was Nigel that said Jeanine had star quality, which I think Randi lacks. Not to take away from Randi's talent. I think when we get to the top eight, no matter which of these four girls goes home, I'm going to be unhappy.

Notice I'm assuming that those four will be in the top eight, but "Ameriker" is fickle and who knows. I've never gotten over Allison.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, a great night of dance, except that I could have lived without the Russian folk number, though it was performed well. I do think that Jason and Kaitlin are in danger tonight, possibly Evan and Randi, and I'm not sure about the third couple. The competition seems so close for the women, but I'm thinking that Kaitlin might be the one to go. Jason, Phil, and Evan are the three weaker dancers, but again as we all know, this is about popularity too. So, Phil and EVan should be safe.


The best night this season.



> My favorite number was the last one. Simply outstanding!
> Debra


For those two, especially Janette, to dance a Wade Robson number like that, was phenomenal. Their AT was also outstanding as was Kayla and Kupono's contemporary.


----------



## kim

AAAAAAAAHHHH!!!  I can't believe I turned channels to late - I missed the opening number


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHH!!! I can't believe I turned channels to late - I missed the opening number


It was a Nappy Tabs and it was really good. Much more hard hitting than their usual. I thought for a moment it might have been Shane or Dave Smith.

No surprises, really in the bottom three so far.

I was surprised that Nigel said that their minds were already made up, but that the two that left tonight will be going on tour. That doesn't bode well for Phillip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Solos are done and I still say Caitlin.  Jeanine wasn't as good as last week, but she was still better than Caitlin.  

I'm only thinking Phillip because of what Nigel said earlier.  I'd still rather Jason went, but his solo was pretty decent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I missed it last night.  Tonight, when I saw Caitlin's solo, I thought "I've seen this before." and was a bit bored.  I also thought I'd seen it before when I saw Phillip but he definitely wasn't boring.  But it would have been cool if he could have shown something a little different.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I never liked Caitlin that much.  She's technically great, but just doesn't have IT.  I liked her sister better.  

It was time for Phillip, even though his two dances yesterday were well done.  

I liked the way Nigel said he fixed it with the producers for them to go on tour.  NIGEL is one of the two producers.  

I had to watch the Samba again on youtube today.  Not for Randi and Evan, but to watch Pasha do his shimmy-shake.  

I think I'll go back and watch Pasha and Anya's audition again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I missed it last night. Tonight, when I saw Caitlin's solo, I thought "I've seen this before." and was a bit bored. I also thought I'd seen it before when I saw Phillip but he definitely wasn't boring. But it would have been cool if he could have shown something a little different.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you should youtube Brandon and Janette's two dances and Kayla and Kupono's contemporary. They were far and away the best.


----------



## kim

Caitlin didn't have very strong solos (not that it matters for the judges), she should have had some help with her choreo.

Phillip kind of annoyed me, it always looked like he was about to cry.  But I didn't want him to go yet since he did well in his last couple dances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> Caitlin didn't have very strong solos (not that it matters for the judges), she should have had some help with her choreo.


Except for the Bollywood, Caitlin showed me nothing.



> Phillip kind of annoyed me, it always looked like he was about to cry. But I didn't want him to go yet since he did well in his last couple dances.


Phillip did very well with awful deadly dull choreo last night and his jive was pretty good, too. But if he didn't go this week, it would have been next week.


----------



## kim

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Phillip did very well with awful deadly dull choreo last night and his jive was pretty good, too. But if he didn't go this week, it would have been next week.


true. But I was ready for Ade to go away, I'm over him.


----------



## kari

I agree with all of the decisions tonight.  I never cared for Caitlin (I also liked her sister better) so I'm fine that she's out.  The other girls are better.  And I knew if Nigel could definitely get Philip on tour, he would let him go tonight.  I think it all worked out - Jason is the more versatile dancer.

All that said, the special guest tonight was horrendous.  I had to mute it she was so bad.


----------



## kari

kim said:


> true. But I was ready for Ade to go away, I'm over him.


Oh not me. I thought his solo was awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> true. But I was ready for Ade to go away, I'm over him.


I wouldn't have minded any of the three guys in the bottom going home. I'm not that crazy about Jason or Ade.

Evan is still fun, Kupono is growing, and Brandon is great. Jason and Ade have not reached their potential and can't compare to the other three.


----------



## geoffthomas

Based on the way the "producers" (forget the judges) view things, the next time Evan is in the bottom three he will go home. He is almost great but he does not get better because he is just about professional quality already. And they want growth.
Phillip had the same problem. Worked like a beaver (see he *was* getting better) but his improvement was slow because of his lack of formal training. So he was getting by on will power.
Ade (I don't really care all that much for) but he has formal training and improves slightly each week. Mellissa was carrying him, I think.
Jason - again some improvement (problem for me is that he has that 5-year old face). But he won't be among the last standing.
Kuopono actually shows talent and has been improving (just what the show likes) But I don't think he is strong enough for demanding lifts and his moves are too effeminate for my liking.
Brandon HAS to be the last male dancer standing. Almost as good as Joshua (remembering that Brandon has formal training and Joshua did not).

Girls - wow Jannette and Jeanine (did I get that right?) really are coming on strong the little salsa dancer that could. She really is improving. And what will happen to our dark haired beauty without Phillip?
Randy seems to have peaked and so had Kayla - I love them both but I am not sure that they are growing, just stong and flexible and capable. Not what the show likes.
Mellissa - not sure that she has peaked but she also is "almost professional" and the show likes improvement not quality.

so my revised crystal ball gazing puts Brandon all alone with Kuopono last guy cut.
And the two J-girls last with my money on the salsa dancer right now.

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Based on the way the "producers" (forget the judges) view things, the next time Evan is in the bottom three he will go home. He is almost great but he does not get better because he is just about professional quality already. And they want growth.


I think you've got that right. They babied Evan along, giving him dances close to his style, the whole purpose of which was to take him on tour. Same with Phillip. Both are immensely popular in their own styles.



> Phillip had the same problem. Worked like a beaver (see he *was* getting better) but his improvement was slow because of his lack of formal training. So he was getting by on will power.


What gets me is when they cut someone who has just shown great improvement. Phillip did some difficult moves in that Krelinka.



> Ade (I don't really care all that much for) but he has formal training and improves slightly each week. Mellissa was carrying him, I think.
> Jason - again some improvement (problem for me is that he has that 5-year old face). But he won't be among the last standing.


I don't like either Jason or Ade. Their dancing is very (what's a nice word) ordinary.



> Kuopono actually shows talent and has been improving (just what the show likes) But I don't think he is strong enough for demanding lifts and his moves are too effeminate for my liking.


Still, his dance with Kayla this past week gives him a boost up. I think he stands a better chance than Jason or Ade ... IF he boosts his solos. Mark needs to help him with that.



> Brandon HAS to be the last male dancer standing. Almost as good as Joshua (remembering that Brandon has formal training and Joshua did not).


No question. Brandon will be in the top four and will definitely beat out whatever other male is there with him. He was absolutely *tough *in that AT, and almost mimicked Wade's style.

I always felt Joshua had more formal training than they led us to believe. His Paso with Katee; look at the way he dragged his feet. He does barrel turns with pointed feet and the way he holds himself and his extensions all smack of more training that a couple of classes in the summer when he was a kid.



> Girls - wow Jannette and Jeanine (did I get that right?) really are coming on strong the little salsa dancer that could. She really is improving. And what will happen to our dark haired beauty without Phillip?


Our dark-haired beauty will do just fine. At some point, they will pair Jeanine with Brandon and maybe even twice.



> Randy seems to have peaked and so had Kayla - I love them both but I am not sure that they are growing, just stong and flexible and capable. Not what the show likes. Mellissa - not sure that she has peaked but she also is "almost professional" and the show likes improvement not quality.


I agree about Randi, but I think Kayla still has some oomph left in her. She'll at least make the top six.

Janette was impressive enough in the AT, but to see a Salsa dancer take on Wade's quirky choreo and nail it ... WOW. I hope she has the stamina to go the distance.



> so my revised crystal ball gazing puts Brandon all alone with Kuopono last guy cut.
> And the two J-girls last with my money on the salsa dancer right now.
> 
> Hmmmmm?


Jeanine ... no, no ... I won't say it ... it's not nice to tell my good friend Geoff


Spoiler



I told you so


  But if I did say it, it would be with love in my heart.


----------



## kari

geoffthomas said:


> Jason - again some improvement (problem for me is that he has that 5-year old face). But he won't be among the last standing.


LOL that was my problem with Caitlin! 5 year old face, hair and expressions too. Srsly, I wore my hair like that when I was 5 yrs. old but not since (and that's been a long time haha).

Yes, Jason has that 5 yr old face too, and every time I see it all I can think of is Dominique Dawes, the gymnast. They could be twins....or at least siblings.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now I got it.
Jason reminds me of Noah Gray-Cabey who played Franklin on My Wife and Kids.  The little smart kid who was paired with Damon Wayans smallest daughter.  (IMDB tells me that Noah has also been in 29 episodes of Heroes) I just can't get the comedy routines out of my head when I see Jason.  My fault, not his.


----------



## kari

haha they can't help their baby faces!  and they are really young!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, I can't say I'm totally shocked by last nights results. Kaitlin was pretty easy to predict and although Jason doesn't have star quality for me, I can certainly see why they let Phil go. In fact, I thought he was given a lot of slack given his total lack of technique in some of the dances.

As already mentioned here, I think Evan could be in danger next week. Again, not enough dance versatility but he'll add a lot to the top ten tour. I think the guy was born to perform. The hard part will be watching to see which one of the women goes home next week. I really like Randi, but I think she'll be in danger too.

And I'm thinking that one of the gals will win the title this year!

Debra


----------



## kari

I think now that we're at top ten, only 1 person goes home per week.  It could be male or female but the judges are out of it and the votes decide.  The one dancer with the lowest number of votes each week will be the one going home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I really like Randi, but I think she'll be in danger too.


I'm hoping it will be Melissa. The only dance that impressed me was the Rhumba. She seems awfully heavy-footed to me.



> And I'm thinking that one of the gals will win the title this year!
> 
> Debra


Brandon's going to be awfully tough to beat, but if anyone can beat him, it will be one of the gals.



kari said:


> I think now that we're at top ten, only 1 person goes home per week. It could be male or female but the judges are out of it and the votes decide. The one dancer with the lowest number of votes each week will be the one going home.


It's still one guy and one gal to go home. The difference is we vote individually instead of by couple. The girl with the lowest votes goes home, and the guy with the lowest votes go home.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's still one guy and one gal to go home. The difference is we vote individually instead of by couple. The girl with the lowest votes goes home, and the guy with the lowest votes go home.


Oh darn, is it really?? I couldn't remember for sure. Well the end isn't far off then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Oh darn, is it really?? I couldn't remember for sure. Well the end isn't far off then.


Yeah, only four more weeks. 

But this year ... there's a Fall season!!


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yeah, only four more weeks.
> 
> But this year ... there's a Fall season!!


I know! I couldn't believe my ears! Yippeeee!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

And also, the Canadian season is coming up shortly after this current one ends. At least that was the timing last year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> And also, the Canadian season is coming up shortly after this current one ends. At least that was the timing last year.


Yes, I forgot about that. I had to youtube it because I'm way too far south to get the Canadian channels. There were some great dances last year. I loved Lisa and Vincent. They were fabulous together and it broke my heart when they were voted off.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> And also, the Canadian season is coming up shortly after this current one ends. At least that was the timing last year.


What is this called? I was going to try to tivo it and I can't find it...maybe the programming isn't there yet, but I thought I would try...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> What is this called? I was going to try to tivo it and I can't find it...maybe the programming isn't there yet, but I thought I would try...


So You Think You Can Dance Canada. It started in September last year, if I'm remember correctly. It was the first season. They had a few growing pains, but overall, a very good season.

Blake McGrath from Season 1 (U.S.) was a judge along with Jean Marc Generaux and Tre Armstrong. The only jarring note was the host ... Leah Miller. Gagg. She is such a phony. Not at all warm and genuine like Cat Deeley. That was the good thing about watching it on youtube. I could mostly skip her.

Looks like we'll have a Fall season of SYTYCD U.S. and Canada, and it will probably be time for DWTS again. On top of that, Project Runway starts 8/20. My VCR is going to be busy.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> So You Think You Can Dance Canada. It started in September last year, if I'm remember correctly. It was the first season. They had a few growing pains, but overall, a very good season.
> 
> Blake McGrath from Season 1 (U.S.) was a judge along with Jean Marc Generaux and Tre Armstrong. The only jarring note was the host ... Leah Miller. Gagg. She is such a phony. Not at all warm and genuine like Cat Deeley. That was the good thing about watching it on youtube. I could mostly skip her.
> 
> Looks like we'll have a Fall season of SYTYCD U.S. and Canada, and it will probably be time for DWTS again. On top of that, Project Runway starts 8/20. My VCR is going to be busy.


thanks for the info...all of these programs are going to be on tivo for me if I can find them...if not, it's youtube for me


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's this week's lineup.  


*Group dance for the men is an African dance.
*Group dance for the women is Bollywood.

Jeanine and Jason - Contemporary by Travis Wall
Melissa and Brandon - Broadway
Randi and Kupono - Paso Doble
Kayla and Evan - Waltz
Janette and Ade - Hip Hop by Napoleon and Tabitha

results episode:
*Black Eyed Peas will perform.


----------



## kindlevixen

interesting couplings!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hmmmmm.  Maybe we should say that the remaining competitors are interestingly paired?
What say Gertie?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Rhiathame

kari said:


> Oh darn, is it really?? I couldn't remember for sure. Well the end isn't far off then.


It would have been difficult to manage if only one person went home, there would be an odd number of dancers


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmmmm. Maybe we should say that the remaining competitors are interestingly paired?
> What say Gertie?
> 
> Just sayin.....


*Jeanine and Jason - Contemporary by Travis Wall* - Jeanine will nail Travis' choreo and Jason will have to step up his game. He can't lad-di-da through this one.

*Melissa and Brandon - Broadway* - Didn't expect this one. I think maybe they're saving a stronger pairing for Brandon until closer to the end.

*Randi and Kupono - Paso Doble* - Kupono and the Paso? I don't think so. He did keep up with Kayla last week, but that was a contemporary dance. I don't think he can handle the matador character. Randi may be there to prop him up.

*Kayla and Evan - Waltz* - This should go well as long as they don't continue trying to cast Evan in the leading man mold. Kayla is a good, strong partner for him.

*Janette and Ade - Hip Hop by Napoleon and Tabitha* - We've already seen Janette do HipHop, and Ade's solo last week was very good. I think Janette is better able to handle N/T's lyrical style.

I think they paired Brandon with the weakest of the girls, because he's the strongest guy. Melissa is technically proficient, but I feel like her dancing is bottom heavy. As for the other four, I think the girls are there to lend strength to the remaining guys.

Just sayin', Geoff ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Found spoilers for the 100th show.

The 100th episode of So You Think You Can Dance will premiere on July 23, 2009!

Travis Wall just tweeted that he is heading to CBS to film the Emmy-winning Bench piece with Heidi Groskreutz and Wade's Ramalama group dance!  Wade danced with them for Michael Jackson.  They may be doing the tribute after all, but maybe in a more modified form.  

Jaimie Goodwin is also expected to be taping the Hummingbird Wade piece with Hok Konishi!

Also performing with Katie Holmes on the special episode will be Mark Kanemura and Joshua Allen.

Ivan Koumaev and Allison Holker will be appearing on the show, most likely performing in Ramalama.

I'm definitely excited about seeing Mark again.  No word yet on Lacey or Benji.  I'll try to find something.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is exciting news. Benji, Lacey and Melanie LePatin (isn't she Tony Meredith's ex?) just signed up for a movie called _Leading Ladies_. Looks like they have some pretty meaty roles, including ballroom dancing.

Lacey was playing baseball with Derek and Mark Ballas and dislocated her shoulder. She's fine, now.


----------



## kindlevixen

can't wait to see Mark again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> can't wait to see Mark again!


He should have been in the top four. Oops, there goes that eye "twitch" again.


----------



## Brenda M.

I thought the pairings and the dance styles were random? Isn't that how they used to do it? Or did they just want us to think that's how they did it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> I thought the pairings and the dance styles were random? Isn't that how they used to do it? Or did they just want us to think that's how they did it?


They show the pairs pulling the dances out of the hat, but I always thought it was fixed ahead of time.

Isn't it funny that last year, Will got paired with Katee, a very strong contemporary dancer. On top of that, he and Katee got the pas de deux choreo'd by Dwight Rhoden and Desmond Richardson, after Mia compared him to DR. IMHO, there is no comparison whatsover, and the whole thing was a put up job.


----------



## Bren S.

This Season is my 1st time ever watching the show.I really am enjoying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sugar said:


> This Season is my 1st time ever watching the show.I really am enjoying it.


Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed the first half hour.    Who danced?  How was it?  What did the judges say?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janette and Ade - not a lyrical HipHop.  I loved the choreo.  Janette is a little dancing machine and Ade was fantastic.  It's the first thing he's done that I like except for his solo last week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now we know what Travis can do.  I can just picture him doing that dance, which isn't fair to Jason and Jeanine.  But J&J did Travis' choreo full justice.  Beautifully done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Randi and Kupono - I have to agree with Nigel.  I felt from the beginning that Kupono couldn't handle this.  Even Randi disappointed me.  Think Joshua and Katee from last year.


----------



## kari

I agree - it's looking like Randi and Kupono need to be the ones leaving this week.  To me, she is the weakest dancer of the girls that are left.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Why did Ade bother with music for that solo?  There was absolutely no connection, either movement or rhythm, with Unchained Melody.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can't keep my eyes off Brandon.  The man's dancing is mesmerizing.  Still don't care much for Melissa.  Her dancing bores me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess what I missed was Evan and Kayla's waltz, the Bollywood, Brandon's solo and Kayla's solo.  

Just from what I saw, I'd say that Kupono and Randi are in the most danger.  I'll have to youtube tomorrow.  Can't believe I missed half an hour of the show.  I should be drummed out of this thread.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Randi and Kupono - I have to agree with Nigel. I felt from the beginning that Kupono couldn't handle this. Even Randi disappointed me. Think Joshua and Katee from last year.


You gotta admit that Randi looked as if she was unsure that Kupono could hold-on and do any of the lifts. And we saw near the end that he could not. So I think that might have affected her work. Evan is stronger than he looks. And what was all the "stuff" about the wig. Is it the dancer's choice? I thought that was decided for them by the production staff?

Just wonderin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Why did Ade bother with music for that solo? There was absolutely no connection, either movement or rhythm, with Unchained Melody.


Thank you. While I liked what he did there was no musicality (?). 
Just commentin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, yeah.
The high point of the night for me (not Kayla's solo - nice though it was).....

Jason's solo.  Now that had musicality.  He was spot on to the feeling and the timing of the music.  Didn't hurt that I am an old-school blues fan.

Just sayin......


----------



## Brenda M.

I was never a Jason fan till last night. He wowed me. He and Jeanine did awesome and I LOVED Travis' routine. He has been one of my all time favs on this show. I guess their partners may have been holding them back some. 

I agree Kapuno and Randi can go home for me. I really liked Randi in the beginning, but now I don't think she's as good as the other girls. And, what's with her dang unitards? They drive me nuts! And I thought so too, about the wig, it wasn't her choice was it? 

For the girls, I am pulling for Jeanine and Janette, not sure who I like better there. But, Janette is just such a cutie. 

And, I guess it was random pairings. Poor Evan with the tallest girl though. And, to be called a "white milkshake", that wasn't very nice. But, I don't think he's as good as the other males right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> You gotta admit that Randi looked as if she was unsure that Kupono could hold-on and do any of the lifts. And we saw near the end that he could not. So I think that might have affected her work. Evan is stronger than he looks. And what was all the "stuff" about the wig. Is it the dancer's choice? I thought that was decided for them by the production staff?
> 
> Just wonderin......


Randi had no chance between that dance and Kupono as a partner. He was like a limp noodle. Anything but a Latin dance would probably have worked.

I don't know for sure whose chooses hair, costumes and makeup, but I don't think Nigel should have made such a big deal out of it anyway. When he wants someone gone, he goes for the jugular.



geoffthomas said:


> Oh, yeah.
> The high point of the night for me (not Kayla's solo - nice though it was).....
> 
> Jason's solo. Now that had musicality. He was spot on to the feeling and the timing of the music. Didn't hurt that I am an old-school blues fan.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yes, Jason's solo was excellent. Kupono's was much better than his last one, but I don't think it was enough to save him.



Brenda M. said:


> I was never a Jason fan till last night. He wowed me. He and Jeanine did awesome and I LOVED Travis' routine. He has been one of my all time favs on this show. I guess their partners may have been holding them back some.


I remember the first time Travis danced for his life and his Mom was in the audience. That night, I became a Travis fan. Up until then, he was just competing. That night, he pulled something from deep inside and he put all his heart into that dance.



> I agree Kapuno and Randi can go home for me. I really liked Randi in the beginning, but now I don't think she's as good as the other girls. And, what's with her dang unitards? They drive me nuts! And I thought so too, about the wig, it wasn't her choice was it?


I would still rather see Melissa go home. Randi got stuck with Kupono doing a dance that he didn't have a chance of doing.



> For the girls, I am pulling for Jeanine and Janette, not sure who I like better there. But, Janette is just such a cutie.


I missed Kayla last night, but I'm hoping she'll at least make top 6. Janette's solo was one of the best Latin solos I've seen.



> And, I guess it was random pairings. Poor Evan with the tallest girl though. And, to be called a "white milkshake", that wasn't very nice. But, I don't think he's as good as the other males right now.


I still think Evan is better than Kupono. I'm going over to youtube in a few minutes to watch he and Kayla. I loved his solo.


----------



## geoffthomas

By the way,
I now think that Brandon and Jason are the two boys.
And Jeanine and Jannette for the girls. Even though Kayla has such extraordinary control of her legs.....just watching her make a 360 in the air with her leg was a joy to watch.  But Jannette is indeed a firecracker and Jeanine just "does it".

But at this point I am happy with all of them.

Just enjoyin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> By the way,
> I now think that Brandon and Jason are the two boys.
> And Jeanine and Jannette for the girls. Even though Kayla has such extraordinary control of her legs.....just watching her make a 360 in the air with her leg was a joy to watch. But Jannette is indeed a firecracker and Jeanine just "does it".
> 
> But at this point I am happy with all of them.
> 
> Just enjoyin......


I'm having a hard time letting go of Kayla, but I have to agree with you about Jeanine and Janette. I still haven't seen Kayla's solo. Going to do that now.

BUT FIRST, I checked the dial idol scores, which works better for American Idol, but what the heck. They show Melissa and Jason at the top with Randi and Kupono at the bottom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was watching Brandon's solo and thinking boy would I love to see him and Joshua on the stage together.  What a powerful dance that would be.

Then it led me to the thought that we will be seeing Josh and Mark together on the 100th show, so we can see how the REAL top two males from last year dance together.  (eye twitch)


----------



## kindlevixen

gertie, LOL  I love your eye twitching 

I love kupono but pretty sure he is going home.  I am not a fan of Brandi either or Melissa... so either of them would be fine for me.

I also didn't get Ade's solo at all... he impressed me with his last week, but this week it looked similar and not conntected to the music at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> gertie, LOL I love your eye twitching














> I love kupono but pretty sure he is going home. I am not a fan of Brandi either or Melissa... so either of them would be fine for me.


Kupono's solo was pretty good this week and may have saved him, but it could very well be Evan.

Just as long as Melissa doesn't sneak her way into the top four.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All of those choreographer nominations are great.  Bleeding Love certainly deserves it and I'm happy for Dmitry as well.  But why, oh why, wasn't Cat nominated again this year for host?  

Knew that was a Wade routine.  Great opening number.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whew ... Kayla is safe.  Randi was no surprise, but I didn't expect Melissa to be there.  Dare I hope that she will be eliminated by next week and Kayla will make the top six?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whew again.  Evan is safe.  Ade is standing there with Brandon and you could see on his face, he knew he was the one in danger.  I don't think he's in any real danger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Big surprise ... not.  Randi and Kupono.  That Paso really did them in and he really is a limp noodle.  I did love his contemporary with Kayla, but I think that dance was 75% Kayla.


----------



## kari

Yep that was pretty predictable!  I'm glad those 2 were the ones to go this week though.  Now we wait for next week.  Are they having all of those guests on the results show Thurs. night?  Does that mean it's longer than 1 hour?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Yep that was pretty predictable! I'm glad those 2 were the ones to go this week though. Now we wait for next week. Are they having all of those guests on the results show Thurs. night? Does that mean it's longer than 1 hour?


I haven't heard how long the show is going to be, but now that you mention it, I think it will have to be longer.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I haven't heard how long the show is going to be, but now that you mention it, I think it will have to be longer.


Well I just checked my local listing and it shows it as the usual one hour only. Guess they'll trim the fat and fit it all in.


----------



## kari

And now I'm wondering if the show will be on the same Wed/Thurs schedule in the Fall season.  Because if it is, the results show will be on at the same time as Grey's Anatomy, and that doesn't work for me.  I wish they would take the AI Tues/Wed schedule.  Funny thing though, they haven't asked for my input.  ha!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> And now I'm wondering if the show will be on the same Wed/Thurs schedule in the Fall season. Because if it is, the results show will be on at the same time as Grey's Anatomy, and that doesn't work for me. I wish they would take the AI Tues/Wed schedule. Funny thing though, they haven't asked for my input. ha!


Me either.

DWTS will probably be ready for a new season, although they are usually Mon and Tues. Project Runway starts on 8/20, which is a Thursday. Hopefully, it will be on at 10pm as it used to be, so it won't conflict with the SYTYCD results show.

Too much of a good thing.


----------



## geoffthomas

But will it be in conflict with American Idol, from the same producers?


----------



## crebel

Would one of you long-time fans tell me how the final winner is chosen?  Is there a male and female winner or does a final show come down to a final couple but only one winner?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> But will it be in conflict with American Idol, from the same producers?


Nigel is no longer associated with AI. He left that show to work on Superstars of Dance.



crebel said:


> Would one of you long-time fans tell me how the final winner is chosen? Is there a male and female winner or does a final show come down to a final couple but only one winner?


There is only one winner. They get down to the top four in the final show. Each guy dances with each girl. The girls dance together, the guys dance together, and there is one group dance. Then the viewers vote and whoever gets the most votes wins.


----------



## crebel

Thanks Gertie - I knew you would have the answer for me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks Gertie - I knew you would have the answer for me!


Happy to help. I'm only slightly obsessed. 

I remember the first season I watched (season 2), and with Benji and Donyelle's first dance (HipHop), I started peppering the forum I was on with questions. Can I vote for two people? Are there two winners? How am I going to choose between these two? Oh me, oh my. I was very upset when I found out there was only one winner.


----------



## crebel

It doesn't seem quite fair that the judges voted off one of each every week, one of each is now being voted off by fan vote each week, but essentially 3 are voted off in the final show instead of having a male and female winner, but I still love the show.


----------



## kari

geoffthomas said:


> But will it be in conflict with American Idol, from the same producers?


Do you mean the time slot? If so, the answer is no, because SYTYCD will be on in the fall season, and AI doesn't come back around until January.


----------



## kari

crebel said:


> It doesn't seem quite fair that the judges voted off one of each every week, one of each is now being voted off by fan vote each week, but essentially 3 are voted off in the final show instead of having a male and female winner, but I still love the show.


If I'm remembering correctly, they did give something to Katie last year -- but was it for second place or top girl?


----------



## HollyChristine

Are all of the special guests coming for the 100th episode or wednesday? I'm excited that ellen is coming to SYTYCD! Katie Holmes dancing on the show... I don't know what to think. I'm still a bit terrified that part of TomKat is making an appearance on my favorite show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, they did give something to Katie last year -- but was it for second place or top girl?


They gave her 50K as top girl. I'm sure Nigel couldn't believe that the viewers voted for Twitch over Katee and it was nice of them to do that.



HollyChristine said:


> Are all of the special guests coming for the 100th episode or wednesday? I'm excited that ellen is coming to SYTYCD! Katie Holmes dancing on the show... I don't know what to think. I'm still a bit terrified that part of TomKat is making an appearance on my favorite show.


It's supposed to be for the 100th show on 7/23, which is the results show next week. It's going to be great.


----------



## kari

Yeah, I think they said Ellen is sitting in on the judges panel Wed. night and then all of the guest performances are Thurs. night.  Fun!


----------



## HollyChristine

I don't remember the show ever having so many big celebrities! I like how they are tying in the 6th season with this one. Smart marketing move.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Yeah, I think they said Ellen is sitting in on the judges panel Wed. night and then all of the guest performances are Thurs. night. Fun!


Ellen frequently has the dancers on her show, so she should be a fun panel member. Have you seen this one?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, here I am chiming in late again, but like many of you, Thursday night's results was no surprise. I suspect Melissa might be next because she doesn't seem to have the popularity of the other three gals. Anyhow, I'm really looking forward to the hundredth episode! Can't wait to see Travis dance again and I thought he did a great job with his choreography this week.

Debra


----------



## HollyChristine

Thanks for sharing the video, Gertie! 

I thought Travis' choreography was awesome... I think the voters favor the contemporary routines. 

I like Melissa, but I'm picking Kayla for the win. A girl has to win this season! Sabra's the only female to win SYTYCD (right?). I love seeing Kayla's grandparents in the audience every show, cheering her on!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, Gertie!


My pleasure. Did you recognize all the Breakers? One of them was Sarah.



> I thought Travis' choreography was awesome... I think the voters favor the contemporary routines.


Could be. But they also like hip-hop and lyrical hip-hop, and Latin if it's done well.

I didn't agree with Debbie Allen's statement about the Paso Doble. Some dancers struggle with it, and some don't. Just like the quickstep and disco. They shouldn't keep eliminating dances because they aren't easy to do. That's the whole point of the show. The dancers need to show their versatility.



> I like Melissa, but I'm picking Kayla for the win. A girl has to win this season! Sabra's the only female to win SYTYCD (right?). I love seeing Kayla's grandparents in the audience every show, cheering her on!


Courtney's grandparents were there last year, too. I love Kayla, but Jeanine is coming on strong and may outlast her. Janette built up a good fanbase with Brandon.

Yes, Sabra was the only girl to win, but she seems to have disappeared. I don't know if we'll have a girl winner this year or not. As good as the girls are, Brandon is a tough competitor and he has a lot of fans from last year's auditions.

It's going to be one grand finale this year.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, Gertie!
> 
> I thought Travis' choreography was awesome... I think the voters favor the contemporary routines.
> 
> I like Melissa, but I'm picking Kayla for the win. A girl has to win this season! Sabra's the only female to win SYTYCD (right?). I love seeing Kayla's grandparents in the audience every show, cheering her on!


You're right, Sabra is the only female to win, but I think this year's ladies have a great shot at it because the voters really do love them. I don't think Janette's been in the bottom 3 yet. And I can't wait for the finale either!!

Debra


----------



## HollyChristine

I think that the judges kinda pushed Kayla onto the voters a little bit, but I really think she is great. I'm not really too attached to any of the guys this year. I like Brandon, but sometimes I think he comes off a bit like he's trying too hard with the personality thing. 

My favorite guy personality has to be Dominic from Season 3 because he was such a kid, having fun and having crushes on everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> My favorite guy personality has to be Dominic from Season 3 because he was such a kid, having fun and having crushes on everyone.


I loved Dom, too. Have you seen him dance with Quest Crew on ABDC or Superstars of Dance?


----------



## Marguerite

I love Brandon and Janette.  I just haven't warmed up to Kayla for some reason.  Everybody left are such great dancers though that I think that's it's the best season ever


----------



## HollyChristine

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I loved Dom, too. Have you seen him dance with Quest Crew on ABDC or Superstars of Dance?


I've seen him on ABDC. Isn't Hauck in Quest Crew as well? Whatever happened to Chelsea Hightower? 
Jeesh... only one more day!


----------



## kari

Is it Wednesday yet?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HollyChristine said:


> I've seen him on ABDC. Isn't Hauck in Quest Crew as well? Whatever happened to Chelsea Hightower?
> Jeesh... only one more day!


Yes, Hok Kenoshi is also in Quest Crew and so is Ryan Conferido from Season 1.

Chelsie Hightower is a pro on DWTS. She did fabulously this past season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the lineup for this week.

*Ellen DeGeneres and Mia Michaels are guest judges.
*Travis Wall is doing a group number this week.

New couples:
Ade/Melissa - Contemporary (Tyce Diorio), Cha Cha (Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin)
Brandon/Jeanine - Pop Jazz (Laurie Ann Gibson), Waltz (Hunter Johnson)
Jason/Kayla - Broadway (Tyce Diorio), Hip hop (Shane Sparks)
Evan/Janette - Jazz (Sonya Tayeh), Rumba (Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin)

Evan and Janette will probably nail the jazz, although Sonya's choreo is never easy.  I think he'll falter on the Rumba, not because he won't be able to dance it, but because he doesn't have Danny or Dmitry or Pasha's body.  They'll slam him on that whether or not his technique is good.  

Jason and Kayla have a Tyce Broadway.  I have never liked Tyce's Broadway routines, although I love his contemporary.  Then they have to do a Shane Sparks hip hop.  Tough choices for both of them  

Brandon and Jeanine ... not worried.  

Ade and Melissa; the contemporary might be okay, but I think he'll murder the cha-cha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some Season 6 spoilers.

Natalie said on facebook that she's not coming back for season 6.  Says it conflicts with her dance company and she's living in Utah, now.

Kelli Baker didn't try out either, because she's working with Cirque du Soleil.  Good for her.

Nathan, the contemporary dancer that was too young, got through to Vegas.  We already know that Ryan made it through.

Sheila Kaiser (season 4 auditions) made it through to Vegas.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, I came across this link that tells you what a number of the SYTYCD alumni are doing now. Interesting that Sabra's name isn't mentioned. Anyway, here ya go:

http://ca.tv.yahoo.com/blog/so-you-think-you-can-dance-where-are-they-now--480

Debra


----------



## koolmnbv

This is a show I must have missed. I will look for it and DVR the newer episodes. It sounds good.


----------



## HollyChristine

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone, I came across this link that tells you what a number of the SYTYCD alumni are doing now. Interesting that Sabra's name isn't mentioned. Anyway, here ya go:
> 
> http://ca.tv.yahoo.com/blog/so-you-think-you-can-dance-where-are-they-now--480
> 
> Debra


Interesting stuff! Neil was one of my favs and I loved that Mia Michaels routine he did with Lacey to Billy Porter's "Time." I totally balled my eyes out.

The Mia Michael routine to "Gravity" (Kayla and Kupono) where Kayla plays the addict and Kupono plays addiction, was the most mind blowing to me. I'll never listen to that song again without picturing the dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone, I came across this link that tells you what a number of the SYTYCD alumni are doing now. Interesting that Sabra's name isn't mentioned. Anyway, here ya go:
> 
> http://ca.tv.yahoo.com/blog/so-you-think-you-can-dance-where-are-they-now--480
> 
> Debra


Good article. Thanks for posting, Debra. I heard Sabra had a big falling out with the producers. She also was an assistant teacher with NYCDA (which a lot of them have done), but that didn't last, either.

They also left out Blake McGrath, choreo'ing and judging for SYTYCD Canada and Natalie Fotopoulos doing the same for SYTYCD Greece.

Well, I guess they can't include all the greats, but Sabra was a winner. So I guess there was nothing to say.



koolmnbv said:


> This is a show I must have missed. I will look for it and DVR the newer episodes. It sounds good.


This isn't the best season, but we're now down to the really good dancers. I think there will be some good stuff coming up. I'm looking forward to tonight.



HollyChristine said:


> Interesting stuff! Neil was one of my favs and I loved that Mia Michaels routine he did with Lacey to Billy Porter's "Time." I totally balled my eyes out.


I had just written off Neil when he did the devil and angel routine by Wade with Lauren. I figured he was the next to go and nearly didn't wait to watch that dance. But I can't resist anything by Wade. Neil blew me away in that one.

Have you seen The American Mall? Really a bit of fluff, but Bonnie Storey choreo'd, and her two daughters, Kelli and Bambi Baker are dancers in it. It was great to watch Neil really perform, and even his acting was better than the two principals.



> The Mia Michael routine to "Gravity" (Kayla and Kupono) where Kayla plays the addict and Kupono plays addiction, was the most mind blowing to me. I'll never listen to that song again without picturing the dance.


A stunning piece. It's definitely one I won't forget.


----------



## Marguerite

I almost stopped watching after last season.  I just think that there was way too much hip hop  and not enough trained dancers.  This year I think the quality of the dancers is sooooo much better overall.  The training is really showing and the judges are really harder on them because they are not making excuses as much.  Last year we heard too much of "well it was great considering that it wasn't your style."  This year they are, for the most part, holding them to a higher level.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here we go.  Cat is her usual vision of loveliness.  

Oh, Ellen is a fourth judge.  I thought she would be one of the three.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't think I've ever seen them critique the group dance.  And I did immediately think of Lady GaGa when I saw those costumes.  Heck, I can be futuristic.  

Why the slobberfest over Travis?  I know they wanted him to win over Benji.  They made that very clear in season 2.  I love Travis, too, but this is really over the top.  Like he's the only alumnus to ever choreo a great routine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Evan and Janette ... did we expect any less from Janette?  I think Mia summed up Evan's performance very well.  I think he handled it well, but I remember Mark and Courtney doing Sonya's jazz.  Courtney was a surprise, but Mark was made for that.  We got several "dark, twisted" looks from Mark.  I watch that one a lot.  

I really liked Kayla's solo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brandon and Jeanine - Brandon was pretty flat-footed and he nearly dropped her at the beginning when he spun her onto the floor.  I heard her thunk.  Jeanine was elegant with beautiful extensions.  This is the first time I have been at all disappointed with Brandon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa and Ade - She's still too heavy-footed for me.  I disagree with Nigel about Ade.  He didn't have the technique; not the feet, not the arms, not the shoulders and definitely not the hips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loved Janette's solo.  She really showed her versatility, although I was little nervous that she was going to fall off the stage at the end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason and Kayla - I loved the piece.  I kind of thought they should be more jazz/hot, but they were more cosmopolitan/NYC/glam.  Kayla's pirouette in the beginning was perfection.  She is such a fantastic dancer.  If she had more personality, I think she'd have a better shot at the top 4.

Oh, no, Mary has a train whistle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ade's shirt matched so nicely with Cat's dress.  I liked his solo better than the last one.  

I don't think I've heard Mia praise anyone that extravagantly since season 2.  Whether or not Kayla makes top 4, she has a career ahead of her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Evan and Janette - I know Nigel is going to dump on Evan's rumba, but there was nothing wrong with his lines or technique.  Janette was stunning, of course.  

Heaven forfend ... Nigel dumps on Evan's heavy eyelids.  Gack.  

A couple of foot-fumbles by Evan, but he did really well for me.


----------



## kari

Nigel was rude to Evan - like he can help his eyelids??  Ugh.  Glad the others were very kind and complimentary to him.  I thought he did great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeanine and Brandon - They were out of sync quite often.  I really thought Jeanine outdanced Brandon on this one.  I loved the choreo and the music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ade and Melissa - I ignored the theme and just enjoyed the dance.  They were both very powerful and emotional.  And you know I'm not wild about either of these dancers.  Ade really blew me away.  Melissa's costume was awful.  Kept seeing that "girdle" she was wearing.  Even with that, I was very impressed with her for the first time.


----------



## kari

Okay, I spent the last 5 minutes or so crying....anyone else?  Wow.  Powerful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason and Kayla - Still love Shane.  Kayla was good, of course, but Jason was sharp and hard-hitting.  Unexpected to see feminine little Kayla dance like that.  

I'm not voting.  I absolutely wouldn't know who to vote for.  I think everyone had at least one good dance tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Okay, I spent the last 5 minutes or so crying....anyone else? Wow. Powerful.


Even without knowing the theme, it was a very powerful dance. I can't believe Melissa and Ade danced with so much emotion. The dancing itself was perfection; every movement, every line ... and those lifts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Nigel was rude to Evan - like he can help his eyelids?? Ugh. Glad the others were very kind and complimentary to him. I thought he did great.


Me, too. I don't want to see Evan go home, but it's time he got taken off the Nigel hook.

I have this awful feeling after tonight's dances, Brandon may be our surprise elimination. His solo was okay, he was flat-footed in the waltz, and Jeanine did much more than keep up with him.


----------



## Marguerite

I had a complete change of heart about Melissa after that dance.  I really thought that she would be the next to go home but after that number I voted for her.  I thought that Brandon was not on his A game today.  I agree with you about Evan.  He can't help his eyes or height.  Janette though can make almost anyone look good.


----------



## HollyChristine

Mia had big compliments for Janette and Kayla.

I can't imagine Brandon going home yet. Evan seems like he let the first slip get to him... but Nigel commenting on his eyelids?! Good grief!

I cried during Ade and Melissa's routine, too. Like a baby  And when I saw Nigel crying, I cried more. When they introduced the concept and I saw Melissa's head covered, I was a bit put off. The song added to the emotion of that dance, too. Remember _She's Having a Baby_? I cry everytime I hear that song.

Didn't it seem like Janette's solo was more contemporary than salsa? I thought that was a bit gutsy, and I'm nervous that it could send her home...


----------



## kari

I think Janette might have switched up her solo b/c of Debbie Allen's comments to Melissa last week.  Remember she told Melissa she needed to branch out and do more with her solo than just ballet?  I said, wait a minute, it's supposed to be a dance IN THEIR OWN STYLE!!!  No one told Debbie. lol  Or maybe I misunderstood her but that's what I thought she meant.

Janette can really do it all though - so why not add in some other styles or elements to spice it up.

I can't imagine Brandon going home tonight.  If that happens, I really will be surprised!


----------



## geoffthomas

I originally expected that of the four remaining girls that Melissa would be the weakest one this week.  Performance opportunities change things.  Her first number was great I thought.  And the Tyce number was a crowd pleaser.  Can't believe she will go tonight.  Kayla was strong again.  So that leaves two of my favs Janette and Jeanine.  Glad I don't make the decision.
And for the guys I had thought that tonight would be Ade's last.  But now I am thinking that both Evan and Barndon (how did this happen) are in jeapardy.  Jason looked too good to me.  I cannot believe that he handled Kayla.  Wow.  And while I know that Ade has physical strength (I think all four remaining do), his support of Melissa and catches were supperb, IMHO.

So who goes.......................


----------



## kari

That's the way I am too.  I couldn't possibly vote or decide.  At this point they are all so good - no idea who will stay and who will go.  I like all of them....and that is unusual for me.  Usually I do have a favorite or two.


----------



## Marguerite

Tonight will really be a nail biter for me.  I still think that Melissa and Ada are overall the ones that should go home but their dance last night really pulled them into contention.


----------



## Rhiathame

HollyChristine said:


> I like Brandon, but sometimes I think he comes off a bit like he's trying too hard with the personality thing.


He reminds me a bit in of Carlton from Fresh Prince of Bel Aire. I do love his dancing but his personality just does not come through to me as genuine. I did love the pop-jazz number from last night but the Waltz was not much waltzing.


----------



## kari

Rhiathame said:


> He reminds me a bit in of Carlton from Fresh Prince of Bel Aire. I do love his dancing but his personality just does not come through to me as genuine. I did love the pop-jazz number from last night but the Waltz was not much waltzing.


I agree. He is an AMAZING dancer, but I don't know if he will be America's favorite.

I've liked Melissa and Ade from the beginning. I was thrilled to see them have a performance like that last night, back together again. Even if they do go, what an awesome moment to have had.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We're all up in the air, aren't we.  I couldn't possibly vote.  

I think Brandon might be the surprise elimination tonight.  His solo was so-so, his waltz was flat-footed, and he faded into the background against Jeanine in the HH.  I think he got complacent.  

As for the girls, considering Melissa's previous performances, I wouldn't mind her going home.  Considering last night's contemporary only, I think she outdanced Janette and Jeanine.  

We're at the point, for me, where no matter who goes home, I'll be upset.  But that's what happens when the weak get weeded out.  

I couldn't even guess the outcome, much less venture a prediction.  I'm just going to enjoy the 100th episode and pretend that nobody is going home.


----------



## kari

Gertie, any idea who Dial Idol has at the lowest this week?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Gertie, any idea who Dial Idol has at the lowest this week?


Dial Idol uses three criteria; DI Score, Raw Numbers, Busy Signal.

Busy Signal shows Melissa way on top with Kayla, Janette and Jeanine in that order, but the last three are very close. For the guys, Ade and Brandon are very, very close, followed by Evan and Jason.

Dial Idol score shows Melissa as the only one safe and all the others too close to call.

Raw Numbers are usually the most accurate, but they look all out of whack. Melissa is the only one to show RED on her graph which means likely to be voted off, but the numbers on the graph are:

Jeanine - 3.96K
Melissa - 2.96K
Janette - 3.45K
Kayla - 2.04K

The numbers aren't even in order.

None of the guys show any red in their graphs. The numbers are:

Jason - 3.54K
Evan - 2.76K
Ade - 2.67K
Brandon - 2.62K

Even Dial Idol can't decide.

There are so many variables in the scores. Many people don't use Dial Idol for SYTYCD like they do for AI. Some states don't report DI scores at all.

Just looking at the raw numbers, which is what I usually go by, Brandon and Kayla will be going home. I just don't trust them this time.


----------



## kari

LOL  That made me laugh - "Even Dial Idol can't decide."    This is a tough week for sure - it will be an interesting show!  And fun too with all of the special performances!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> LOL That made me laugh - "Even Dial Idol can't decide."  This is a tough week for sure - it will be an interesting show! And fun too with all of the special performances!


I'm definitely recording tonight. I'm really looking forward to seeing Heidi. I was afraid she would disappear into the Midlands in England after she got married.


----------



## HollyChristine

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We're all up in the air, aren't we. I couldn't possibly vote.
> 
> ... I'm just going to enjoy the 100th episode and pretend that nobody is going home.


I couldn't agree more! Fantastic idea! 
My guess (and if I get this right... I win a visit from Cesar Milan to train Clemenza, right?): Jeanine is going home. Evan is going home.


----------



## kari

HollyChristine said:


> I couldn't agree more! Fantastic idea!
> My guess (and if I get this right... I win a visit from Cesar Milan to train Clemenza, right?): Jeanine is going home. Evan is going home.


Oooh, I hope you're wrong. Jeanine is one of my favs! And I love Evan. Oh who am I kidding - I like them all. If I had to send 2 home, it would probably be Janette and Jason, even though I do like both of them.


----------



## Jaasy

It will be interesting to see who we lose tonight.  Because it's left up to the audience, it's hard to tell who will be going home...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OMG, OMG, Janette and Kayla in the bottom two.  This is going to be awful.

I'm going to let The Hummingbird and The Flower soothe me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another shocker; Brandon and Jason.  

At least there's Travis and Heidi.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rama Lama was probably one of the best opening numbers on the show ever.  I loved seeing Wade dance it, too.  I loved his original performance of Sexy Back, but I wish the fans hadn't screamed all the way through it.  

Katie Holmes; can you say "lip sync" little girl?

Wasn't Mark looking all GQ.  I would have liked to see Mark and Joshua featured more.  We didn't need all the other chorus boys.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Katie Holmes; can you say "lip sync" little girl?


And not even very well...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Janette -             I loved her attitude and what she said at the end.  I think Nigel will see she gets introduced to the right people.  Surprising that he said he wanted her to win.  

I picked the wrong shocker.


----------



## kari

kari said:


> If I had to send 2 home, it would probably be Janette and Jason, even though I do like both of them.


Oh wow. Yes, I'm quoting myself. I can't believe America agreed with me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> And not even very well...


You said it. Wearing a couple of Judy Garland's old costumes doesn't make you Judy Garland.


----------



## Brenda M.

I didn't want any of them to go home! And not Janette for sure. But Nigel loves her too, so hopefully she'll have a career with them soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From Yahoo TV Blog

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/so-you-think-you-can-dance-a-tribute-to-breast-cancer-fighters--487


----------



## Marguerite

I am not too upset about Jason but I loved Janette and now that she's gone my husband will not watch it anymore since she was his pick.


----------



## HollyChristine

Kari! You were right on!

I really didn't want Jason to go home. He looks weightless in the air. And Janette has SO much personality. I liked it when she said "this is what I am meant to do." 

What did you all (I almost wrote yinz... Pittsburgh) think of Katie Holmes?


----------



## geoffthomas

I think she was very brave to do such a "thin" performance.
She had to know that people were not fooled by her "singing" and "dancing".
After all you could compare her prancing around to real dancers right on the spot.
But she has "name draw" and she was trying to get attention for a project.
So I give her credit for that.

But she had to KNOW...................


----------



## kari

Oh she had to know - her lip-syncing performance was gosh-awful.  I really don't see where she has much talent at all.  Isn't her biggest claim to fame being married to Tom Cruise and having his baby?!  

Honestly, I thought the entire celebration of the 100th show was kind of thin.  I enjoyed the few encore performances they had, but felt like they didn't focus enough on highlighting past winners or something.  But when you want to or have to keep it to under an hour.....what can we expect?!


----------



## kari

Hey wait - weren't there some performances rumored that didn't actually happen?  Mark?  Or Joshua?  or some others??  They could have skipped Katie Holmes and had some of the past contestants perform - that would have been better!

I did love Ramalama (sp?) and the bench dance though -- good stuff!


----------



## Marguerite

My favorite has always been the humming bird and the flower.  Hawk was amazing in it.  Jamie looks so different than I remembered her.  I think her hair was darker.  It would have been so much fun to have all the winners do a dance together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Hey wait - weren't there some performances rumored that didn't actually happen? Mark? Or Joshua? or some others?? They could have skipped Katie Holmes and had some of the past contestants perform - that would have been better!


If they skipped Katie Holmes, there would have been no Mark or Joshua. They were two of the chorus boys surrounding her. Joshua was the only black guy and he did one of his tremendous backflips. Mark looked like he did in Bleeding Love in the suit and tie. I had my nose practically glued to the TV set so I could catch glimpses of the two of them.



geoffthomas said:


> I think she was very brave to do such a "thin" performance.
> She had to know that people were not fooled by her "singing" and "dancing".
> After all you could compare her prancing around to real dancers right on the spot.
> But she has "name draw" and she was trying to get attention for a project.
> So I give her credit for that.
> 
> But she had to KNOW...................


And if not, somebody should have told her before she made such an "bleep" out of herself on national TV.



kari said:


> Oh she had to know - her lip-syncing performance was gosh-awful. I really don't see where she has much talent at all. Isn't her biggest claim to fame being married to Tom Cruise and having his baby?!


So that's who she is. Catherine Zeta-Jones is married to a big time star too, but she gets by on her own considerable talents. Katie Holmes was just pathetic.


----------



## geoffthomas

The magnificent Catherine is married to Michael Douglas (also known as Kirk Douglas' son).

And Katy Holmes is of the Dawson's Creek bunch from 98 to 03. Just as a sideline (and to promote the show, which is coming back in the fall) another Dawson's Creek alumni is Joshua Jackson who plays Peter Bishop in Fringe.


Just sayin....


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> If they skipped Katie Holmes, there would have been no Mark or Joshua. They were two of the chorus boys surrounding her. Joshua was the only black guy and he did one of his tremendous backflips. Mark looked like he did in Bleeding Love in the suit and tie. I had my nose practically glued to the TV set so I could catch glimpses of the two of them.


Um, yeah. I wanted more than a glimpse of them. Bummer.


----------



## kari

geoffthomas said:


> The magnificent Catherine is married to Michael Douglas (also known as Kirk Douglas' son).
> 
> And Katy Holmes is of the Dawson's Creek bunch from 98 to 03. Just as a sideline (and to promote the show, which is coming back in the fall) another Dawson's Creek alumni is Joshua Jackson who plays Peter Bishop in Fringe.
> 
> Just sayin....


I knew she was on a TV show but couldn't remember which one....never watched it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> The magnificent Catherine is married to Michael Douglas (also known as Kirk Douglas' son).
> 
> And Katy Holmes is of the Dawson's Creek bunch from 98 to 03. Just as a sideline (and to promote the show, which is coming back in the fall) another Dawson's Creek alumni is Joshua Jackson who plays Peter Bishop in Fringe.
> 
> Just sayin....


Thanks, Geoff. I knew who CZJ is married to but Katie Holmes was a mystery to me. Neverr watched Dawson's Creek. I take it you were (are) a fan?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Kari, I agree with you, they should have featured the winners of the previous seasons.  After all that is what this show is all about (winning).  I enjoyed watching Travis dance but even though Benji was in the audience they didn't even acknowledge him, I would have loved to see him perform again.  I loved Benji and he did choreograph a routine last year which was very entertaining and great fun, should have had him back this year.  The winner from the first year (I can't remember his name) hasn't been seen or heard of in any show I have seen (I do watch faithfully) since maybe the first few shows of the second season, I think they mentioned him a couple of times.

I think that Katie Holmes was featured more because of her involvement with the Dizzy Feet program and not because she is Tom Cruise's wife.  She has recently been starring in the Broadway production of Chicago and I have heard that she is very good in her role, I do agree that last nights performance was not the best and did not live up to the hype.  Overall I enjoyed the program.


----------



## HollyChristine

I was never a Dawson's Creek fan. I was a kid and the language used on the show was WAY beyond my understanding. I did like James Vanderbeek (sp?) in The Rules of Attraction. 

I couldn't agree more with the Katie Holmes thing. My husband kept trying to convince himself that she was really singing. "I think the mic's behind her hair" (Katie tosses hair back, revealing mic-lessness). "I think the mic's on her shirt" (close up of Katie with mic-less shirt). 

In all, she did support a cause. 

Though I keep thinking of Cat's interview and the question about how tough it was to sing and dance at the same time...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

luvmy4brats said:


> And not even very well...


Yes, Katie Holmes was by far the weakest performance of the whole night. And if you're going to dance on a show like that, you'd better to do it well and all I saw was a lot of strutting and posing. Good grief.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, some night, huh? Janette and Jason were both a surprise to me. I'd picked Melissa and Evan before the evening started, but as SYTYCD die-hards know, the emotional routines win votes, especially if they're danced well.

I'm glad Evan made it through. He's the underdog for me and it's in my nature to always support the underdog. Can't help myself. And yes, I agree that Nigel's comments about Evan's eyes were ridiculous. Also, and this might make me seem like a crusty old hag, but I could have lived without all the tears and commentary about how important dance is to social issues. The dance spoke for itself. I didn't need the panel to drive the point home and I'm someone who's been affected by breast cancer - my sister is a survivor. I'm thinking now that all of the tears and talk about how important dance is might have cut a number or two.

Given that this was a much touted 100th episode, I felt a little let down, partly by all the chatter, but also by the Holmes routine. As executive producer, Nigel put on a rather poor show in terms of the line-up and his excessive chatter.


----------



## kindlevixen

bah humbug.  not nearly enough mark.  or benji.  blah.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, some night, huh? Janette and Jason were both a surprise to me. I'd picked Melissa and Evan before the evening started, but as SYTYCD die-hards know, the emotional routines win votes, especially if they're danced well.


You've got to hand it to Melissa and Ade, they danced it well and Tyce's choreo was exceptional. I wish they would stop making him do Broadway.

The routine that Mia choreo'd for Neil and Lacey about her deceased father was more tears than substance, and I usually love Mia's work.



> Given that this was a much touted 100th episode, I felt a little let down, partly by all the chatter, but also by the Holmes routine. As executive producer, Nigel put on a rather poor show in terms of the line-up and his excessive chatter.


There was something wrong with The Park Bench. We never saw Heidi's face. Was that deliberately done to feature Travis? Seems he's now their golden-haired boy. I certainly don't begrudge him his success, and he's a fabulous dancer, but I hate when they over-gush like that. Anyway, the dance didn't speak to me as it usually does. I think I would rather have seen Benji and Heidi's Black Mambo and let Travis do a solo if they want to showcase his considerable talents.

And where were Pasha and Anya? Cat mentioned Pasha, but not Anya and we didn't see them at all. At least there were a few clips of some of the greats, but we could have done without the audition segments.

I'm going to go watch my tapes, now.


----------



## geoffthomas

Or Katee and the door.
One of my favorite routines.
Was it Will that she danced that one with?


----------



## kari

geoffthomas said:


> Or Katee and the door.
> One of my favorite routines.
> Was it Will that she danced that one with?


Are you serious or are you just trying to make Gertie's eye twitch?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Are you serious or are you just trying to make Gertie's eye twitch?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> There was something wrong with The Park Bench.


I agree with this...I was thinking there was something wrong with Heidi...I got a glimpse of her face during the routine and it seemed as if she was smirking like she felt silly doing the routine again. It didn't seem like her heart was in it. I have an idea as to why, but I don't know how to confirm it and didn't want to risk offending anyone (especially our men in attendence here  ...


----------



## geoffthomas

well go right ahead.
I am not easily offended.
And if the post is not really intended for my consumption, I can bypass it and pretend it was not there.



Just Winkin.......


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

hee hee, well, she did seem a little more full in the bust area...i'm just wondering if she has had a family recently and if so, she might have a really young one and that might explain why her heart wasn't in the dance...if her mind is on her family or having one...but that is TOTAL speculation on my part...it just came immediately to mind for me when I was watching the dance...the very first things that popped into my head.  hmmmm


----------



## Bren S.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And if not, somebody should have told her before she made such an "bleep" out of herself on national TV.
> 
> So that's who she is. Catherine Zeta-Jones is married to a big time star too, but she gets by on her own considerable talents. Katie Holmes was just pathetic.


Agreed.


----------



## Bren S.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Even without knowing the theme, it was a very powerful dance. I can't believe Melissa and Ade danced with so much emotion. The dancing itself was perfection; every movement, every line ... and those lifts.


That dance and the message within it were incredibly moving.

I cried my eyes out.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

geoffthomas said:


> Or Katee and the door.
> One of my favorite routines.
> Was it Will that she danced that one with?


That was one of my favorites too. Also the routine Katee danced with Joshua near the beginning of their partnership. It was a beautifully danced and choreographed Tabitha and Napoleon number, about a man who's been drafted and his woman doesn't want him to go. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the routine or song. But titles never were my strong suit. Anyone remember? Gosh, what a dumb question, I know someone in this group will.


----------



## kindlevixen

No Air by Jordin Sparks.  Love that one


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> hee hee, well, she did seem a little more full in the bust area...i'm just wondering if she has had a family recently and if so, she might have a really young one and that might explain why her heart wasn't in the dance...if her mind is on her family or having one...but that is TOTAL speculation on my part...it just came immediately to mind for me when I was watching the dance...the very first things that popped into my head. hmmmm


I thought she was a bit fuller, too. At first I thought she had gotten it done, but you could be right. She was married two years ago to Donnie Burns. If she was going to have a baby, considering how old he is, she'd better do it right away.

She also kept her hair covering her face, and the camera never once showed her in close-up; not even at the end when she looked full-face at the camera.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> No Air by Jordin Sparks. Love that one


Oh, yeah. One of their best. Both Katua and NapTabs. Established them right off as a power couple, just like Bleeding Love (another NapTabs) did it for Marksie.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I thought she was a bit fuller, too. At first I thought she had gotten it done, but you could be right. She was married two years ago to Donnie Burns. If she was going to have a baby, considering how old he is, she'd better do it right away.
> 
> She also kept her hair covering her face, and the camera never once showed her in close-up; not even at the end when she looked full-face at the camera.


How old is she?? I didn't think either she or Benji was very old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> How old is she?? I didn't think either she or Benji was very old.


Heidi is older than Benji. When she competed, she was 27 and Benji was 23. Lacey's mother posted the wedding pictures on her MySpace page. Maybe she'll have some updates if I can find it again.

There are some cute vids of Benji and Heidi competing when they were little. She was so much taller than him. 

P.S. I was wrong. Heidi was born in 1981. Haven't found anything more on her except that she and Benji danced in Orlando this summer.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Heidi is older than Benji. When she competed, she was 27 and Benji was 23. Lacey's mother posted the wedding pictures on her MySpace page. Maybe she'll have some updates if I can find it again.
> 
> There are some cute vids of Benji and Heidi competing when they were little. She was so much taller than him.
> 
> P.S. I was wrong. Heidi was born in 1981. Haven't found anything more on her except that she and Benji danced in Orlando this summer.


Oh okay, so she's just 28 now then. She has time for babies!


----------



## Marguerite

B-Kay 1325 said:


> The winner from the first year (I can't remember his name) hasn't been seen or heard of in any show I have seen (I do watch faithfully) since maybe the first few shows of the second season, I think they mentioned him a couple of times.


His name is Nick and the runner up was Melody.

I thought that they should have had all of the past winners do a dance together. That would have been something to see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Oh okay, so she's just 28 now then. She has time for babies!


Yes, Heidi has plenty of time, but her DH is about 30 years older than her.


----------



## F1Wild

Just found this thread - where the heck have I been!!!

So, to catch up - Katie Homes "performance of a lifetime" was a bunch of way over-hyped garbage used for a good cause.  I wonder if her "magnificent" performance will be mentioned this week, especially after the show has been bombarded with complaints.  You don't advertise to death a "movie star" (BTW,can you name a movie she was in??) who was clearly placed on the wrong show.  A taped lip-sync strut and wiggle is NOT a song and dance tribute to the always live Judy Garland.  I hope SYTYCD is embarrassed!!

Anywhoooooo...Janette was the wrong one to go last week.  And IMO Evan was the weakest guy, fab in his own genre, but not so terrific in others.

Anyone else finding awesome music this year?  I discovered a new unbelievable singing talent with one of Kupono's solo's - a soul singer, Jeffrey Gaines.  Does a great cover of Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes"!!


----------



## kari

Did y'all see this?? 

http://www.usmagazine.com/news/katie-holmes-sytycd-performance-ups-ratings-2009247


----------



## F1Wild

I would think the 17% increase in viewership was the majority of people that couldn't believe she would be able to pull off a "performance of a lifetime" (I repeat this as it was the phrase preceding her name on almost every occasion).  She was not able to.

BTW, even after looking at her pictures from various movies she "starred" in - I still couldn't remember her.


----------



## geoffthomas

Katie Holmes - yeah, my comments already made.
You asked: (BTW,can you name a movie she was in??) 
And I just have to respond - Batman Begins. Not the star, IMHO (LOLROTF)

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Did y'all see this??
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/news/katie-holmes-sytycd-performance-ups-ratings-2009247


I don't think the increase in viewership for that show had anything to do with Katie Holmes. It had to do with us die-hard SYTYCD fans who wanted to see Mark and Josh and The Park Bench and whatever else we could see of our past faves.

If Judy Garland is standing up in heaven over that performance, she's gagging.

Mary just said she looked beautiful. Nigel said she put herself out there and he applauded her for that. Neither are ringing endorsements.

Maybe a newspaper somewhere will be bold enough to print viewer reactions.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I don't think the increase in viewership for that show had anything to do with Katie Holmes. It had to do with us die-hard SYTYCD fans who wanted to see Mark and Josh and The Park Bench and whatever else we could see of our past faves.
> 
> If Judy Garland is standing up in heaven over that performance, she's gagging.
> 
> Mary just said she looked beautiful. Nigel said she put herself out there and he applauded her for that. Neither are ringing endorsements.
> 
> Maybe a newspaper somewhere will be bold enough to print viewer reactions.


That was my reaction too Gertie. It was all of the fans wanting to see the past contestants we love.....not her.

Oh the visual of Judy Garland gagging in heaven.....ROTFL.....

You're right - we haven't seen the true viewer reactions in print have we? Or maybe I just missed it.

On a happy note -- IT'S WEDNESDAY!!! TOP 6 TONIGHT! WOO HOOOOOOO


----------



## louiseb

Katie Holmes is in 2 movies I enjoy and have gotten others to watch. The Gift, starring Kate Blanchett and Pieces of April, which she is the star in. I've watched both many times, would highly recommend both. She actually has been in several successful movies, though usually not the main star. 

Singing and dancing, clearly, are not her strengths. I'm sure she knows that and I have to admire her for putting herself out there for a cause she believes in.


----------



## kari

louiseb said:


> Katie Holmes is in 2 movies I enjoy and have gotten others to watch. The Gift, starring Kate Blanchett and Pieces of April, which she is the star in. I've watched both many times, would highly recommend both. She actually has been in several successful movies, though usually not the main star.
> 
> Singing and dancing, clearly, are not her strengths. I'm sure she knows that and I have to admire her for putting herself out there for a cause she believes in.


I've seen Pieces of April - didn't care for it at all but didn't realize it was her. I saw it before she married Tom Cruise....before I knew who she was. I haven't seen The Gift but it's been in my Netflix cue forever b/c someone else recommended it. Didn't know she was in it at all, but I do like Cate Blanchett quite a bit. Glad you reminded me of it, I think I'll move it to the top and watch it soon!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I don't think the increase in viewership for that show had anything to do with Katie Holmes. It had to do with us die-hard SYTYCD fans who wanted to see Mark and Josh and The Park Bench and whatever else we could see of our past faves.
> If Judy Garland is standing up in heaven over that performance, she's gagging.
> Mary just said she looked beautiful. Nigel said she put herself out there and he applauded her for that. Neither are ringing endorsements.
> Maybe a newspaper somewhere will be bold enough to print viewer reactions.


You are probably right about the viewership - we watch it for the live dance and live entertainment! 
The bad reviews/blogs for KH have been all over the internet. Who relies on print reviews anymore?


----------



## louiseb

kari said:


> I've seen Pieces of April - didn't care for it at all but didn't realize it was her. I saw it before she married Tom Cruise....before I knew who she was. I haven't seen The Gift but it's been in my Netflix cue forever b/c someone else recommended it. Didn't know she was in it at all, but I do like Cate Blanchett quite a bit. Glad you reminded me of it, I think I'll move it to the top and watch it soon!


I have to admit anytime my family of origin gets together for the holidays we bring a lot of baggage and dysfunction. Pieces of April and Home for the Holidays are regular watches for me and my sisters before the holidays, we tend to relate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> The bad reviews/blogs for KH have been all over the internet. Who relies on print reviews anymore?


I think the people reading those blogs are fans, also. I would like to see a newspaper with a broader range of news and readership publish some of those internet blogs and reviews.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I'm late with the lineup again.  Here goes.  Some very nice news.

Guest judge: Lil C

Two Group dances:

Male and female routines, choreographed by Sonya–The men’s dance has a Willy Wonka theme, the women’s a superhero theme.

Pairs routines:

Evan/Melissa - Broadway by Tyce and Quickstep by Louis Van Amstel
Kayla/Brandon - Contemporary by Stacy Tookey and Disco by Doriana Sanchez
Jeanine/Ade- Hip Hop by Napoleon & Tabitha and Samba by Louis Van Amstel

PLUS!!! The 4 Emmy-nominated routines will be performed on the results show:

Mercy by Mia Michaels featuring Katee and Twitch
Adam & Eve by Tyce Diorio featuring Jessica and Will
Bleeding Love by Napoleon and Tabitha featuring Chelsie and Mark
A Los Amigos by Dmitry featuring Chelsie and Joshua. 

The results show guests are:

Musical guest: Sean Paul.
Dance guests: Jabbawockeez.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Guys group dance - Love Sonya's choreo.  I think all three of the guys did great.  Evan kept up with them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Samba by Louis Van Amstel - Good Samba by Louis.  Ade looked like he was trying to break through a brick wall.  Not good.  Even Jeanine wasn’t great, but maybe she just looked bad against him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hmmm, Evan gets Broadway.  i wonder who Nigel wants in the finals.  I have to say I really enjoyed Melissa in this piece.  She did very well.  She put a lot of personality into this one.  Mary has never seen sock suspenders?  Evan's performance was everything I expected from him in a Broadway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla and Brandon - Contemporary by Stacy Tookey - This is a partnership I’ve been waiting for since the beginning.  That brought tears to my eyes.  Hard to comment.  It was such perfection.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeanine and Ade - Hip Hop by Napoleon & Tabitha - Nothing special in either the choreo or the dancing.  I was disappointed with these two again tonight.  But if Lil C says it was Buck, then it was Buck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brandon can be my pool boy any time, but only if he dances like that.  Sorry, Nigel, I have to agree with you this time.  It's one of the best solos ever done on the show.  He might have even surpassed Travis' Top 8 solo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melissa and Evan - Quickstep by Louis Van Amstel - Another great dance by Louis.  I thought Evan was a little flat-footed and Melissa hesitated a bit on the transitions.  Not all that impressive from either of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla and Brandon - Disco by Doriana Sanchez - I’m still not wild about Doriana’s disco.  I think Kayla showed her fun side.  She also has absolutely exquisite lines.  Brandon was just as frantic in this disco as he was in the first one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, my decision is made - Kayla for the win.  I'm power voting for her tonight.  Brandon was phenomenal, but I don't think there will be any problem getting him in the finals.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think the people reading those blogs are fans, also. I would like to see a newspaper with a broader range of news and readership publish some of those internet blogs and reviews.


True, I guess if you could find a SYTYCD official critic that would work and most of the blogs, etc. are just fans - a few seemed to either sympathize with her offering of herself and donating her fee...and a tiny fee enjoyed it or thought she looked pretty..

Hopefully we can enjoy the high level of live talent and great dance and the KH incident will be out of our minds soon.


----------



## F1Wild

Note to self: *Do not look at forum until after show *as you have all already seen it and it will only be starting here in 10 minutes...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Hopefully we can enjoy the high level of live talent and great dance and the KH incident will be out of our minds soon.


I think my palate was pretty well cleansed tonight. Kayla and Brandon's contemporary by Stacy Tookey, the guys group dance and the girls group dance by Sonya Tayeh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Note to self: *Do not look at forum until after show *as you have all already seen it and it will only be starting here in 10 minutes...


Come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Come back and tell us what you think.


OK...over and out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mercy by Mia Michaels featuring Katee and Twitch
Adam & Eve by Tyce Diorio featuring Jessica and Will
Bleeding Love by Napoleon and Tabitha featuring Chelsie and Mark
A Los Amigos by Dmitry featuring Chelsie and Joshua. 

Can't wait to see this tomorrow night.  It will be interesting to see if Will drops Jessica again.  I wonder if he's developed a center in the last year.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mercy by Mia Michaels featuring Katee and Twitch
> Adam & Eve by Tyce Diorio featuring Jessica and Will
> Bleeding Love by Napoleon and Tabitha featuring Chelsie and Mark
> A Los Amigos by Dmitry featuring Chelsie and Joshua.
> 
> Can't wait to see this tomorrow night. It will be interesting to see if Will drops Jessica again. I wonder if he's developed a center in the last year.


Are they all going to be performing tomorrow night?? I missed that somehow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Are they all going to be performing tomorrow night?? I missed that somehow!


Yes. It's in the lineup I posted earlier. I thought some people might have missed it, so I posted it again. Can't wait for Bleeding Love. Not that I haven't watched it 72 times ... and that's just in the last month.  Also Josh and Chelsie's AT.

I just voted for Kayla 20 minutes straight. Only a couple of busy signals.


----------



## kari

Oops sorry, I saw the lineup AFTER I had watched the show so I sort of breezed right by that....    

Thanks for the info. as always!!!


----------



## F1Wild

Is it me or does it seem like the first round of dances seem rather dull compared to the second?...except Brandon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the first round of dances seem rather dull compared to the second?...except Brandon.


Brandon and Kayla's contemporary was in the first round, and I thought it was outstanding. The Broadway was fun and the Samba was ... well, let's just say that Ade should never attempt Latin again.

In the second round, there was Evan and Melissa's Quickstep 101; a lively dance, but with little substance. Jeanine and Ade's HipHop was way better than their Samba, but by this point in the competition, should have been outstanding. Finally, Brandon and Kayla's disco was sparkly and frantic but that's Doriana Sanchez for you.

So, I'll agree that the second round was livelier, but nothing last night compared to Brandon and Kayla's contemporary. Stacy Tookey is a fantastic choreographer.


----------



## Brenda M.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mercy by Mia Michaels featuring Katee and Twitch
> Adam & Eve by Tyce Diorio featuring Jessica and Will
> Bleeding Love by Napoleon and Tabitha featuring Chelsie and Mark
> A Los Amigos by Dmitry featuring Chelsie and Joshua.
> 
> Can't wait to see this tomorrow night. It will be interesting to see if Will drops Jessica again. I wonder if he's developed a center in the last year.


Now I can't wait for tonight!!!! YAY!!!

Loved Brandon and Kayla together and want those two in the finale. If either one wins of them, I am happy with that. Loved Brandon's solo, too, that was incredible.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Brandon and Kayla's contemporary was in the first round, and I thought it was outstanding. The Broadway was fun and the Samba was ... well, let's just say that Ade should never attempt Latin again.
> 
> In the second round, there was Evan and Melissa's Quickstep 101; a lively dance, but with little substance. Jeanine and Ade's HipHop was way better than their Samba, but by this point in the competition, should have been outstanding. Finally, Brandon and Kayla's disco was sparkly and frantic but that's Doriana Sanchez for you.
> 
> So, I'll agree that the second round was livelier, but nothing last night compared to Brandon and Kayla's contemporary. Stacy Tookey is a fantastic choreographer.


I agree with last night's dances, but all in all it seems they save the better dances for the 2nd round.

Brandon & Kayla can do no wrong - both the top when it comes to substance and style. Their Contemporary was awesome! I expected more from Evan/Melissa's Broadway, but I actually felt she let it down and he was trying to make up for it. She went in thinking she was better than him. The Hip-Hop was good, but fizzled out in the end for me.

The Quickstep was not right for either dancer, wasn't a quickstep and looked awkward and ungraceful. You know the Samba was bad when the only good thing they could say was that Jeanine looked so good. The Disco was another terrific performance, but I thought the first one Brandon did was a bit more fun - this seemed like more of the same, but with longer legs.

Now, the solos...was there any other solo besides Brandon's


----------



## geoffthomas

Gotta agree - Kayla for the top spot.

Not only because she has incredible lines.

But mostly because she has the most talent(.) and has improved (which is what the show is supposed to be about, otherwise we would just vote for the best professional).

I liked her originally, but I thought others were better and she would wilt. Not so.

Brandon is great. But he started out great. If he was significantly better than Kayla, I would be voting for him.  But I don't think he is and she gets better and he stays great.  She might just be better than him next week.

And I don't have any idea what I am talking about, you know.  Never took dancing so I am just speaking from a viewers perspective.  

Just sayin.......


----------



## crebel

I concur with everyone about Brandon and Kayla last night, both were fabulous, the others...take it or leave it.  Brandon's solo?  GREAT OUTFIT, I'm still fanning myself this morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> You know the Samba was bad when the only good thing they could say was that Jeanine looked so good.


Yeah, that was pretty sad. I thought her rooster tail would give her good hip action, but it didn't help. Ade pulled her down.



> Now, the solos...was there any other solo besides Brandon's


Nope. 



geoffthomas said:


> Gotta agree - Kayla for the top spot.


I voted for 20 minutes for Kayla. Rested my redial finger for a bit and then voted for another 12 minutes. Not to many busy signals. I'll check Dial Idol in a few minutes.



> Not only because she has incredible lines.
> 
> But mostly because she has the most talent(.) and has improved (which is what the show is supposed to be about, otherwise we would just vote for the best professional).
> 
> I liked her originally, but I thought others were better and she would wilt. Not so.


That's so right. I loved Kayla from the beginning, but I didn't think she was going to survive against some really tough competition.



> Brandon is great. But he started out great. If he was significantly better than Kayla, I would be voting for him. But I don't think he is and she gets better and he stays great. She might just be better than him next week.


Fingers crossed, candles lit that the voters agree with us and Kayla gets into the finals.



> And I don't have any idea what I am talking about, you know. Never took dancing so I am just speaking from a viewers perspective.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Most of the voters are the same as you. I've taken dance lessons (as a child and adult), but not ballroom and certainly not hiphop.



crebel said:


> Brandon's solo? GREAT OUTFIT, I'm still fanning myself this morning!


Yeah, he could have just stood still on the stage and I think everyone would have gone wild. The dance was so powerful, I yelled, stamped and applauded. Good thing no one was here seeing me act like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dial Idol is showing Brandon way on top for the guys across the board.  No predictions between Evan and Ade.  Too close to call.

Dial Idol predictions show Kayla, Jeanine with Melissa voted off.

Busy percentages show Jeanine, Kayla with Melissa at 0%

Raw Numbers show Jeanine, Melissa with Kayla at the bottom and Evan's 6.49 over Ade's 2.58.  

The raw numbers are usually the more accurate, but by no means 100%.  Two out of three show Kayla and Jeanine in the finals, so I'll hold that hope close to my heart.


----------



## kindlevixen

I def. thought Kayla and Brandon were best of the night but I think I prefer Brandon to Kayla.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

patchymama said:


> I def. thought Kayla and Brandon were best of the night but I think I prefer Brandon to Kayla.


For me, the two standout routines last night were Brandon's solo - which definitely earned him a spot into the finale - and the guys' group number. Sonja did a fantastic job with the choreography.

Evan and Jeanine could be leaving tonight...

Debra


----------



## F1Wild

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> For me, the two standout routines last night were Brandon's solo - which definitely earned him a spot into the finale - and the guys' group number. Sonja did a fantastic job with the choreography.
> Evan and Jeanine could be leaving tonight...
> Debra


Agree mostly, but it could really be Evan or Ade. Evan is the best probably when you only look at his specific genre, but when you add in any others he falters compared to the remaining dancers. Ade just doesn't have the 'X-Factor', not the star quality or connection to the audience. Jeanine or Melissa could leave - Jeanine is doing her peaking way too late for the push, her fun character is only now coming out - plus, she has both good and bad dances/comments. Melissa, IMO shouldn't keep mentioning her age - it's a turn-off. She does well with the classics, but is carried by her partner in the more contemporary genres. Plus, she has benefited greatly from awesome choreography.

Of course everyone could assume everyone is voting for Brandon & Kayla, but we have seen upsets before...just last week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Of course everyone could assume everyone is voting for Brandon & Kayla, but we have seen upsets before...just last week!


Top 8 and top 6 weeks are always grueling and usually upsetting. Two more hours and it starts. And four Emmy nominated dances.

Does anybody here think Dmitry and Mary have a thing going? He works for her, and that shirt-ripping, butt-grabbing Samba last year raised my eyebrows a bit.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I think my tivo is working right now possiby recording the results show    I was thinking that it would be incredible to see Brandon and Ade dance together in the finale.  Same with Jeanine and Kayla.  I'm just a little afraid that Kayla's personality (or lack of one on screen) might hurt her.  Although she is smiley and very pretty, it seems just a little forced.  She just doesn't seem that warm to me.  I really like her though and I think she's probably wonderful in person, just really intense, perhaps.  She would be FABULOUS on Broadway, like Mia said toward the beginning of the comp., I think.  She dances Soooooo big!

I'm thinking it should be Evan (love his personality, though) and Melissa going home tonight, but I'm often wrong    Can't wait to see the dancing tonight!  Sounds incredible...I watched bleeding love last night about 3 or 4 times and got teary eyed again.  I loved Chelsie...still think she's awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On another forum, we were just talking about Tyce's fabulous contemporary choreography, and Tyce does a great opening number.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If I were Jessica, I wouldn't be too happy about sharing a stage with Will again.  Did you see where he almost fell over her?  He caught his knees on hers.  At least he didn't drop her again.  It's still a great dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I still don't care for Mercy, although I love the song.  Katee did all the work and you-know-who just jumped around the stage.  Did he really attempt a moonwalk?  Was that a little tip of the hat to MJ?  Twitch was in Wade Robson's salute to MJ several years ago.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I never get tired of watching Chelsie.  I think she would have been in the top four if it weren't for that HH she did with you-know-who.  He wore her down.  

Joshua's always a treat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody else cry over Bleeding Love?  I do every time I watch it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I watched bleeding love last night about 3 or 4 times and got teary eyed again. I loved Chelsie...still think she's awesome.


Sorry I missed your post earlier. Yes, I always cry over Bleeding Love. Mark was my favorite last year. Did you watch Chelsie on DWTS last season? She was so good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Geoff.  You called 3 out of 4.  

Is everybody happy?  

Now if only they give Kayla and Jeanine a really, really good routine next week.  Except for Wade's Foxes  for Lacey and Sabra, I think the girls have been short-changed.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sorry I missed your post earlier. Yes, I always cry over Bleeding Love. Mark was my favorite last year. Did you watch Chelsie on DWTS last season? She was so good.


Yep...I can't miss any DWTS. I thought she was awesome and she had to be an amazing teacher to get her cowboy (Ty Murray?) to improve the way he did through the season. LOVE her!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

No WAY!  I'm a bit surprised that Evan went through...WOW!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> No WAY! I'm a bit surprised that Evan went through...WOW!


I like Evan a lot, but I think most of the male competitors paled in comparison to Brandon's talent and stage presence. There really isn't, IMHO, much to choose from and Evan was the only logical choice.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I like Evan a lot, but I think most of the male competitors paled in comparison to Brandon's talent and stage presence. There really isn't, IMHO, much to choose from and Evan was the only logical choice.


I liked Ade better than Evan. I just had a hard time seeing him parterning someone because he wasn't as physically strong as some of the others. It kept bugging me...oh well, I still think Brandon is by far the best guy and should be standing in the top two, at least. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## koolmnbv

I watched, I enjoyed evan.


----------



## F1Wild

Between the guys, except the brilliant Brandon, it was down to personality.  Evan has the crowd, Ade didn't.  Maybe it's because the judges are sometimes harsh on Evan (and deservedly so at times) - when Nigel mentioned his eyes I thought it was a bit much and nothing about talent.  I think the audience doesn't like that type of thing and votes.  The underdog?


----------



## Jaasy

I never thought that Evan would be one of the last two standing...


----------



## kari

I love Evan and his style of dancing.  I don't have a favorite - I like all of the top 4.  Also like Ade and Melissa and many others.  I'm easy to please. lol  They're all individuals and all fantastic with a lot to offer.  I haven't voted b/c I don't have a clear cut favorite who I hope wins this year.  I feel like Brandon might but he is soooo lacking in personality, I just don't know.

We have to remember this is about America's FAVORITE dancer.  That doesn't necessarily mean the technically best or strongest dancer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> We have to remember this is about America's FAVORITE dancer. That doesn't necessarily mean the technically best or strongest dancer.


Which is sometimes very painful.

I think the judges have a lot of influence. Nigel promoted Sabra into the winner's circle. After that, their over-hype of Will backfired with the voters, and their constant picking at Evan backfired, too. Or maybe they've just learned to work the negative comments into a positive. Like calling Evan a "milkshake" or commenting on his eyes. It was so petty, it caused people to vote for Evan. That could have been Nigel's intent.

I've seen that he does read the boards and responds to the comments of the viewers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well my choice for taking it all is Kayla.
I believe that she is the most versatile and strongest dancer of the season.
As well as the most improved of the best ones.

I believe that this season was a very even one in terms of talent.

Last night reminded me what "stand out" talent looks like.
Joshua, Mark, Katee and Chelsie.
At least twice last season Chelsie held a line that made her legs look like those of someone much taller.  And then she dances something like Bleeding Love. Just a beautiful dancer.
And Katee doing Mercy is incredible.
And that routine that Joshua did with Chelsie (again - mmmmmm) shows that a large man who is strong can still have quick feet.  

This season is pale in comparison.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Well my choice for taking it all is Kayla.
> I believe that she is the most versatile and strongest dancer of the season.
> As well as the most improved of the best ones.


I agree. But I still think Brandon is unbeatable. Let's hope your prediction is as accurate as the last one.

What I would like to see, instead of 250K for the winner, is 150K for first, 100K for second, 75K for third and 50K for fourth. I think that's much more equitable.

I think Nigel got an eye twitch last year when he found out that Twitch came in ahead of Katee and that's why they came up with an extra 50K for the "top girl."



> Last night reminded me what "stand out" talent looks like.
> Joshua, Mark, Katee and Chelsie.


The best. I've been able to find Mark vids on youtube, but not Josh or Katee. Chelsie we have the good fortune to see on DWTS.



> At least twice last season Chelsie held a line that made her legs look like those of someone much taller. And then she dances something like Bleeding Love. Just a beautiful dancer.


Nigel was constantly praising her legs, which led people on other boards to call him a perv. That's why he finally explained he was talking about how she uses them to dance. 



> And Katee doing Mercy is incredible.





> And that routine that Joshua did with Chelsie (again - mmmmmm) shows that a large man who is strong can still have quick feet.


Katee doing anything is incredible. I absolutely loved her and Joshua doing that Godspell dance; It's All for the Best. Talk about quick feet. I knew that music was going to get faster and faster, and that is so out of his style. He really wowed me in that one. Also, their Paso Doble. How he kept his feet pointed in the barrel turns, and dragging them across the floor at the end. WOW.



> This season is pale in comparison.
> 
> Just sayin......


Unfortunately correct. <sigh> But still a few standout performances.


----------



## F1Wild

My prediction:
4th - Jeanine, probably does well in the scope of the dance world, constantly working, but never becomes a superstar - which is fine with her.
3rd - Evan, probably goes on to be the next best thing on Broadway, combining the Gene Kelly, Gregory Hines, Tommy Tune persona.
2nd - Kayla, takes advice, leaves dance behind for a bit and branches out to acting, reprising a few great movie musicals.
1st - Brandon, probably signs with a dance troupe that Mia Michaels choreographs.  They marry (JOKING!!!)!


----------



## kindlevixen

mark videos... *perk*   off to google


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> On another forum, we were just talking about Tyce's fabulous contemporary choreography, and Tyce does a great opening number.


Agree about Tyce, but my husband groans at his broadway numbers. He just doesn't understand them


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sorry I missed your post earlier. Yes, I always cry over Bleeding Love. Mark was my favorite last year. Did you watch Chelsie on DWTS last season? She was so good.


Well, I don't cry over it, but I love the routine and the song. But I'm a big fan of Mia Michaels' "Mercy" too, and that routine makes me laugh. Did anyone notice that Katy looked a lot like Amy Winehouse in that routine last night?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

F1Wild said:


> My prediction:
> 4th - Jeanine, probably does well in the scope of the dance world, constantly working, but never becomes a superstar - which is fine with her.
> 3rd - Evan, probably goes on to be the next best thing on Broadway, combining the Gene Kelly, Gregory Hines, Tommy Tune persona.
> 2nd - Kayla, takes advice, leaves dance behind for a bit and branches out to acting, reprising a few great movie musicals.
> 1st - Brandon, probably signs with a dance troupe that Mia Michaels choreographs. They marry (JOKING!!!)!


This could be true, but I think Evan might come in 4th, and Kayla 1st. Now, as you all know from my posts, I'm a big fan of Evan, knowing full well that he's not the strongest dancer, but here's what he has...it's an ability to perform that leaves one feeling good, or smiling. Benji had the same ability with his swing style. Evan's terrific at his style, and I hope this show launches a long career for him dancing in the theatre.

Meanwhile, I'm looking forward to the finale, but wouldn't you know, my shifts at work have been changed and I'm working 3 to 11 p.m. on Thursday night. Drat!! I'll have to watch the recording very late that night.


----------



## F1Wild

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Meanwhile, I'm looking forward to the finale, but wouldn't you know, my shifts at work have been changed and I'm working 3 to 11 p.m. on Thursday night. Drat!! I'll have to watch the recording very late that night.


Thank goodness for DVR!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> This could be true, but I think Evan might come in 4th, and Kayla 1st. Now, as you all know from my posts, I'm a big fan of Evan, knowing full well that he's not the strongest dancer, but here's what he has...it's an ability to perform that leaves one feeling good, or smiling. Benji had the same ability with his swing style. Evan's terrific at his style, and I hope this show launches a long career for him dancing in the theatre.


The difference between Benji and Evan is that Benji was able to dance a lot of other styles really well. His first HipHop was amazing. But, yes, they both have great personalities and leave me smiling. I'm sure Evan has a great career ahead of him.



> Meanwhile, I'm looking forward to the finale, but wouldn't you know, my shifts at work have been changed and I'm working 3 to 11 p.m. on Thursday night. Drat!! I'll have to watch the recording very late that night.


Oh, no.!! We'll see you the next day.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The difference between Benji and Evan is that Benji was able to dance a lot of other styles really well. His first HipHop was amazing. But, yes, they both have great personalities and leave me smiling. I'm sure Evan has a great career ahead of him.
> 
> Oh, no.!! We'll see you the next day.


You bet! Can't wait to hear everyone's comments.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't believe it's the last week.  This season has gone so fast.  Here is the lineup for tomorrow night.

Spoilers for the top 4 episode:
*Louis Van Amstel to choreograph.
*Mia Michaels, Adam Shankman, Tyce DiOrio and Debbie Allen to guest judge.
*Top 4 Group Routine by Wade (could be on results night)

Jeanine & Evan - Sonya Tayeh
Jeanine & Kayla - Contemporary - Mia Michaels
Kayla & Brandon - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
Brandon & Evan - Pop Jazz/Hip Hop - Laurieann Gibson
Kayla & Evan - Jive
Jeanine & Brandon - Paso Doble

Spoilers for the finale:
*Talia of SYTYCD Australia to perform a Sonya routine.
*Guest performance from "The Rage Boyz".

I'm glad Mia is doing Jeanine and Kayla's dance.  But I can't believe Kayla and Brandon are stuck with a Tyce Broadway.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> But I can't believe Kayla and Brandon are stuck with a Tyce Broadway.


Let's hope it's a more contemporary one like the Hair one he did rather than a number from a 1950's show!


----------



## kari

Finale tonight!  Yippee!!  Wonder how long we'll have to wait before the new season starts? lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Finale tonight! Yippee!! Wonder how long we'll have to wait before the new season starts? lol


I'm ready 

How about that big theater they are in tonight. And Cat's dressed all in gold.

Who's going to vote tonight?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just loved seeing Wade dance in the rehearsal.  He's got all the right moves.  

When Cat said they were showing something special and the vid showed some of the great dances and the winners, I thought for one glorious moment, they were announcing the DVD.  No such luck.  

I liked the cheerleader dance.  It was different and entertaining.  I thought Kayla did better than Jeanine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeanine and Evan;  This wasn't my favorite Sonya routine.  Evan really delivered and Jeanine definitely did the routine justice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla and Brandon - I think that was the best Broadway Tyce has ever done.  He threw in a couple of classic Fosse moves, since the original was by Fosse, but he made that dance his own.  

What can I say about the dancers.  Unbelievable.  Fantastic.  Wonderful.  I couldn't believe those side-by-side spins in perfect unison.  That's a dance I've got to watch over and over so I don't miss a step.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brandon and Evan.  We saw this theme with Danny and Neil.  The choreographer even threw in a couple of Mia's moves from the Two Princes.  It was okay.

Kayla and Jeanine - Stunning; Mia outdid herself.  The music, the costumes, the dancers.  Finally, the girls get a great routine in the finale and Kayla and Jeanine danced it with strength, grace and beauty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A country/western jive? Okay. I can go with that. Evan started out great, but lost energy toward the end. Kayla stood out as she's done with every routine tonight; even against Brandon.

It was good to see everyone chanting for Evan. I may have to remind myself very strongly tomorrow night that's it's America's *favorite* dancer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a great paso!!!  The dancing and the choreo absolutely lived up to that music.  Jeanine was like a little sex bomb and Brandon matched her intensity and passion.  

The only solo I was really impressed with was Jeanine.  Evan didn't seem to have his heart in it.  Brandon was a little frantic.  Kayla was ordinary.  Jeanine rocked it.


----------



## kari

Oh I'd love to see Jeanine win the whole thing!


----------



## crebel

What an amazing show tonight. I loved it all. I am disappointed in Nigel just flat out telling everyone at the end that he thinks the winner will be Brandon or Jeanine - I don't think he should try to skew the results like that (even though I agree with him). It felt like he was trying to do the same thing "critiquing" Evan after the Nasty Boys routine. You are right Gertie, it is America's Favorite, not America's Best or Nigel's Favorite. I guess it could backfire and folks will vote for Evan just because Nigel panned him.


----------



## kari

Yep, they were all really rude to Evan all night long.  It might blow up in their faces.  And that would make me pretty happy!!  I hate hate hate when they try to manipulate America that way.  If it's OUR favorite dancer, then let US decide who that is!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I agree that Jeanine peaked tonight.
Her solo was "AWESOME".
Evan did real good, but I think he was number 4.
Brandon was terrific, but I think the girls outdanced him.
I wish Kayla had a better solo.
I wish Kayla had a better routine than a quickstepwesternstyle.
Cause I think she is the best.
But Jeanine may have looked the best tonight to America.

Either one would make me smile.

And I sincerely believe that Kayla has a professional career in her future regardless.
Mia said so weeks ago.  I agree with Mia.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayla, Jeanine; Kayla, Jeanine; red wire, blue wire; red wire, blue wire.  Whichever way I go, I know it's going to blow up on me.  

As much as I love Brandon, I think the girls outdanced him tonight.  As much as I love Evan, he's really not a factor for me.  

Kayla, Jeanine; Kayla, Jeanine ... gotta pick up the phone.


----------



## crebel

I am not calling tonight.  I am good with any one of the four winning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I am not calling tonight. I am good with any one of the four winning.


I feel the same way so I gave up, too.

There are so many factors that are going into this win. I think they were trying to overcome Evan's huge fanbase last night. They know the numbers. They know it's just possible he could win because of it.


----------



## louiseb

Saw this on a news feed

Paula Abdul is flying to Vegas this weekend to meet with Nigel to talk about doing SYTYCD, but Nigel is not convinced that Abdul is really, really not going to be on the next cycle of Idol. He thinks she might show up at the last minute after all.


----------



## crebel

louiseb said:


> Saw this on a news feed
> 
> Paula Abdul is flying to Vegas this weekend to meet with Nigel to talk about doing SYTYCD, but Nigel is not convinced that Abdul is really, really not going to be on the next cycle of Idol. He thinks she might show up at the last minute after all.


Ugh. I really hope her twitters about not returning to Idol are accurate and I absolutely don't want her joining the judges on SYTYCD. She may be talented, but I don't like her "eccentricities" when she is supposed to be a judge.


----------



## louiseb

I agree!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I like Paula Abdul as an entertainer, and it's okay if she's a guest judge from time to time, but I wouldn't want her as a permanent judge.  I haven't heard anything about Mary leaving, and Nigel certainly isn't leaving and I don't think they'll have three permanent judges.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

louiseb said:


> Saw this on a news feed
> 
> Paula Abdul is flying to Vegas this weekend to meet with Nigel to talk about doing SYTYCD, but Nigel is not convinced that Abdul is really, really not going to be on the next cycle of Idol. He thinks she might show up at the last minute after all.


I agree with you. I heard on some TV network that she gets $2 million a year and was offered a 30% increase, which she turned down. I'm guessing it's because her salary is still below that of the others. But here's the thing. Who in their right mind--especially when their singing and dancing career is pretty much done--would turn down the best paying gig they're likely to ever have?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I feel the same way so I gave up, too.
> 
> There are so many factors that are going into this win. I think they were trying to overcome Evan's huge fanbase last night. They know the numbers. They know it's just possible he could win because of it.


Yes, Evan absolutely could win because of Nigel's remarks last night. I loved the dancing, but I think that Kayla was the one who didn't turn up the competitive heat as far as she could. For the first time all season, I saw Jeanine as a stronger, more dynamic performer last night. Gosh, she really shone. And it wouldn't surprise me if she takes it all tonight.

Some voters will vote for their favorite no matter what, but I think a lot of people believe they're all good and that it's hard to decide, so they'll vote on what they saw on that show alone.

And sorry, but Kayla in cowboy boots just didn't work for me. Or maybe it was with that outfit. Wrong, wrong, wrong.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On Dial Idol, two sets of numbers show Brandon winning and one shows Jeanine winning.  One set shows Kayla last.  From that, I'm guessing Brandon first and Jeanine second.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> This is exciting news. Benji, Lacey and Melanie LePatin (isn't she Tony Meredith's ex?) just signed up for a movie called _Leading Ladies_. Looks like they have some pretty meaty roles, including ballroom dancing.


Lacey isn't listed in the cast of this movie on IMDB. Benji is still in.


----------



## Brenda M.

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, Evan absolutely could win because of Nigel's remarks last night. I loved the dancing, but I think that Kayla was the one who didn't turn up the competitive heat as far as she could. For the first time all season, I saw Jeanine as a stronger, more dynamic performer last night. Gosh, she really shone. And it wouldn't surprise me if she takes it all tonight.


I totally agree with this, I also think Jeanine shown last night and gave it her all. I loved Kayla, but I have yet to see her personality. Jeanine is all personality.

Honestly I am fine with any of them winning tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Jeanine.  I think that Paso won it for her.  She was amazing.  

Special retro on 9/2.  See you all here then.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good show.
Jeanine was the best dancer on the stage last night.

I like Kayla a lot and was sorry to see her number 4.
But the public votes.
And Jeanine was a great choice.

See you on the next thread.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Great show tonight.  I think Jeanine is an amazing dancer but was very put out that Nigel felt he had to push so hard for her last night to the point of being entirely unfair to Evan in his critiques.  I think that the final four were a very good representation of this years group and that any one of them could have won.


----------



## F1Wild

If Kayla had connected with the fans half as much as the judges she would have done better.  I expected her 4th.  Evan was the expected 3rd.  They loved him more than Kayla, but couldn't compete with the dancing abilities of Jeanine & Brandon, outside of his genre.  It was a toss-up between Brandon & Jeanine and either would deserve the win. Personally, although Jeanine really peaked at the right time, I feel Brandon was the most consistent.

Great finale show!


----------



## kindlevixen

I think Jeaniene won it last night. She was awesome... I think Kayla fell flat as did Evan.  I think the cowboy boots on Kayla in that jive was a poor choice... it made her feet seem heavy to me.  I admit that I loved Jeaniene's solos.... they were almost always so well thought out and had a theme that I loved.  Evan was so blah to me, I wasn't surprised that he was 4.  Nigel may have been harsh, but I often agreed with him.  I do feel bad that he took such a beating last night tho.


----------



## KindleMom

I watched this show for the first time tonight (last night ) and loved it!  I really enjoyed the format of showing the judges favorite dances which were obiviously all new to me.  There were some incredible dances - the waltz to the Enya song (love Louis Van Amstel from Dancing with the Stars), the ode to cancer survivors and their supporters - that one was powerful to me.  I can't wait to see a season from start to finish now.

And from what I saw in the final show, Kayla was the best dancer.  I didn't really see Janine do anything much.  I'll have to youtube her dances to see why she won.


----------



## kari

patchymama said:


> I think Jeaniene won it last night. She was awesome... I think Kayla fell flat as did Evan. I think the cowboy boots on Kayla in that jive was a poor choice... it made her feet seem heavy to me. I admit that I loved Jeaniene's solos.... they were almost always so well thought out and had a theme that I loved. Evan was so blah to me, I wasn't surprised that he was 4. Nigel may have been harsh, but I often agreed with him. I do feel bad that he took such a beating last night tho.


Evan was actually 3rd. Kayla was 4th.

Well I was pulling for Jeanine at the end so I'm thrilled with the outcome. Personality plus and a great dancer. I think her fanbase grew all throughout the show as she grew and then she wow'd everyone on the most important night. Awesome!

Poor Brandon could have won if he had just had a little personality. He is an excellent dancer....that's just not the only thing the show is about.

Last night's show was fun, getting to see a lot of favorite routines repeated. Let's do it again this fall!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Last night's show was fun, getting to see a lot of favorite routines repeated. Let's do it again this fall!


Let's start up with the retro on 9/2. Doesn't matter who starts the thread, as long as one of us does.


----------



## kari

I missed something -- what is the retro?

Anyone know when the fall season starts?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I missed something -- what is the retro?
> 
> Anyone know when the fall season starts?


On 9/2, they are broadcasting a retrospective of all the best dances from the previous seasons. That should be great.

The auditions for Season 6 start airing on 9/9.


----------



## kari

Wow. An interesting article about our new winner Jeanine. What a trouper that girl is....and she never mentioned a word of this during the show.

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/so-you-think-you-can-dance/so-you-think-you-can-dance-jea-30578.aspx?pollid=500000525&answer=500001798#poll500000525


----------



## kari

Oh thanks Gertie, I didn't know about the retro show.  That will be great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Oh thanks Gertie, I didn't know about the retro show. That will be great!


They didn't make a big deal out of it. Cat just mentioned it at the end of the show.

Did anyone else think Cat was a bit off last night? She sort of seemed mad from time to time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm a little late to the party, but OMG I was SO happy Jeanine won! I remember seeing her (and Ade) at the end of Vegas when they announced the top 20 and thinking, "WHO?" But she (and Ade) REALLY rose to the top for me.

Also, I had no idea the 9/2 episode was going to be a retro. Lame. Get on with the new stuff!! (Unless Sabra's in it... )

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> They didn't make a big deal out of it. Cat just mentioned it at the end of the show.
> Did anyone else think Cat was a bit off last night? She sort of seemed mad from time to time.


I saw this as well, but then again she gets to me every so often. I hate when she has to put her hand on every single African American guys' head, but not any of the others. Maybe it's just me, but...then other times I think she is great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I saw this as well, but then again she gets to me every so often. I hate when she has to put her hand on every single African American guys' head, but not any of the others. Maybe it's just me, but...then other times I think she is great.


I really like Cat. She's loads better than Samantha Harris ... although that's not saying much. Usually, she's genuinely warm and caring. Maybe the huge theater got to her, or the strain of running auditions at the same time as the show.

I never noticed that head patting thing. I'll have to watch for it. I have noticed that the short guys usually rest their head on her boobs.


----------



## KindleMom

Anyone is better than Samantha Harris.  And next to Tom Burgeron - the best there is, IMO, she is just dreadful!

I often wonder why DWTS keeps her. 

I gotta say, I usually love her dresses.  It would be so fun to dress like that.  Sigh.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle-
LOL! Yeah I didn't notice Cat being sketchy or "off," but then again I'm biased and LOVE her.

KindleMom-
It would be so fun to LOOK like that. Cat has a killer figure.

Kristan


----------



## kari

Cat is lovely but honestly I would never want to be that tall!


----------



## F1Wild

kari said:


> Cat is lovely but honestly I would never want to be that tall!


Or flat.


----------



## kari

F1Wild said:


> Or flat.


LOL Okay, I wasn't going to go there...


----------



## F1Wild

kari said:


> LOL Okay, I wasn't going to go there...


I wasn't being catty, honestly. Funny, I knew of her when she was working in the UK and contrary to the Hollywood style, it seems she has less breastage now then a few years ago while she was a UK TV presenter.

She does have an amazing personality that seems just right for the show.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi gang, well I finally had a chance to watch the finale this afternoon. When I got home from work Thurs. and Fri. at 11:30 p.m. I was just too tired, but I said to my hubby "it was Jeanine, wasn't it". Of course, he wouldn't tell me, wouldn't even give me a clue.

I'm very happy with the outcome and thought the show was well done. I just wish somebody had asked to see the "burglar" dance with Janette and Brandon, I think it was. It was terrific and should have been shown again.

I'm a Cat fan too and hubby loves her, but why they put six inch heels on someone who's already tall is beyond me. But all in all a great show and I can't wait for the Canadian version to start next week.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Yay for Jeanine!  I have to ask and I think I've asked this before, but lately I've had serious memory issues 

How would I go about seeing the Canadian version here in MO?  We have satellite t.v....thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> Anyone is better than Samantha Harris. And next to Tom Burgeron - the best there is, IMO, she is just dreadful!
> 
> I often wonder why DWTS keeps her.
> 
> I gotta say, I usually love her dresses. It would be so fun to dress like that. Sigh.


I love Tom Bergeron. He really is the best.



kristanhoffman said:


> Gertie Kindle-
> LOL! Yeah I didn't notice Cat being sketchy or "off," but then again I'm biased and LOVE her.
> Kristan


The first season (#2) she was okay, I liked her the second season, but by last season, I thought she was great. She's usually so genuine and warm, which is why I noticed her being a little edgy the other night.

Did you know she's Nigel's neice?



pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Yay for Jeanine! I have to ask and I think I've asked this before, but lately I've had serious memory issues
> 
> How would I go about seeing the Canadian version here in MO? We have satellite t.v....thanks!


Fox shows the Canadian version if you live in the north. I don't know about MO. I watch it on youtube the next day. Not as satisfying as watching on a 21" screen, but at least I get to see it.

Oh, and there is someone worse than Samantha Harris, or at least as bad, and that's Leah Miller, host of the Canadian version. Gad, what a bubblehead.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie-
Omigosh NO I had no idea she was Nigel's niece!! Way cool. Somehow that doesn't bother me at all, that just seems... cute.  

And yes, I find her to be genuine and warm, and mother hen-ish to the dancers, which is sweet. Although she doesn't need to say "I hate Thursdays" EVERY Thursday...

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I love Tom Bergeron. He really is the best.
> T


Of course I have to love the guy as a fellow Massachusetts-born. I loved Tom's Green Planet channel "Supper Club" show. The best celebrity guest, funny, cooking, eco-info show out there! Not sure if it was just one season or he will do additional ones this Fall.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did you know she's Nigel's neice?
> 
> Fox shows the Canadian version if you live in the north. I don't know about MO. I watch it on youtube the next day. Not as satisfying as watching on a 21" screen, but at least I get to see it.
> 
> Oh, and there is someone worse than Samantha Harris, or at least as bad, and that's Leah Miller, host of the Canadian version. Gad, what a bubblehead.


No, I didn't know she was Nigel's niece. Interesting. And I'm not a huge fan of Leah Miller either. Someone was trying too hard to copycat Cat (sorry about that - oh gosh, I've got to stop rhyming. Something's wrong with my timing.) 

Okay, I'm a little punchy after my 8 hour shift today - up since 5:30 this morning. Anhow, The Cdn. version starts Tuesday night. Are we starting a new thread for it??

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> No, I didn't know she was Nigel's niece. Interesting. And I'm not a huge fan of Leah Miller either. Someone was trying too hard to copycat Cat (sorry about that - oh gosh, I've got to stop rhyming. Something's wrong with my timing.)


No more rhymes now, I mean it. (Anybody want a peanut?)



> Okay, I'm a little punchy after my 8 hour shift today - up since 5:30 this morning. Anhow, The Cdn. version starts Tuesday night. Are we starting a new thread for it??
> 
> Debra


Yes, I'll start it right now. Good idea.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No more rhymes now, I mean it. (Anybody want a peanut?)


Ah, I see we share a similar taste for the Princess Bride. One of my favorites


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Ah, I see we share a similar taste for the Princess Bride. One of my favorites


We haven't had a good round of Princess Bride quotes on KB in a while.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

speaking of which: (Princess Bride)  Cary Elwes was a guest star on "Psych" on Friday night.  It's the episode called "Extradition".  Not sure I would have recognized him if I hadn't seen the name.  Though I probably would have spent the whole episode going "who is that guy who seems so familiar?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> speaking of which: (Princess Bride) Cary Elwes was a guest star on "Psych" on Friday night. It's the episode called "Extradition". Not sure I would have recognized him if I hadn't seen the name. Though I probably would have spent the whole episode going "who is that guy who seems so familiar?"


He hasn't done much fun stuff since Men in Tights. I think he does mostly suspense/thriller/horror.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We haven't had a good round of Princess Bride quotes on KB in a while.


That is inconceivable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## geoffthomas

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hate waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


Stop saying that!


----------



## geoffthomas

You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As you wish.


----------



## geoffthomas

I'm not a witch, I'm your wife


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night, Westley. Good work. Sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck storming the castle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I. . . .am not left-handed

I am not left-handed either.


----------



## geoffthomas

Buttercup: We'll never survive.
Westley: Nonsense. You're only saying that because no one ever has.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

geoffthomas said:


> Buttercup: We'll never survive.
> Westley: Nonsense. You're only saying that because no one ever has.


That's a fantabulous quote! I need to watch this movie again...


----------



## Jaasy

I'm curious, how much does Cat Neely get paid for hosting SYTYCD?

Anybody know?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jaasy said:


> I'm curious, how much does Cat Neely get paid for hosting SYTYCD?
> 
> Anybody know?


No idea. She also hosts shows in England and has homes in both countries. Another little fact about Ms. Deeley, is that she was born in the same town as the Phelps twins (Fred and George, of course).

Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line. Ha-ha-ha-ha, Ha-ha-ha-ha, Ha .............


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wait til I get going!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anyone see the ads for Fame?  Kherrington is right out there.  I might just go to an actual movie theater to see this one.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omigosh, totally! Plus Bebe Neuwirth and Kelsey Grammar.

They showed a lot of Fame commercials during SYTYCD this season, although people with DVRs might have missed that. ;P

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anyone see the ads for Fame? Kherrington is right out there. I might just go to an actual movie theater to see this one.


Yup, the ads are on all the time. Good for her - great for her!!! She really got a great break from SYTYCD - a starring role like this doesn't happen every day. Like the judges say all the time, this show opens the doors and the dancers just need to walk through them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Yup, the ads are on all the time. Good for her - great for her!!! She really got a great break from SYTYCD - a starring role like this doesn't happen every day. Like the judges say all the time, this show opens the doors and the dancers just need to walk through them.


Kherrington has tons of personality. I think this is just the beginning for her.

Adam Shankman uses a lot of SYTYCD'ers, but for only seconds at a time. Bedtime stories had Lacey and Travis. I couldn't find Travis at all, and Lacey was on for maybe 30 seconds total. His next one has a few of them, but has Twitch in a bigger part.

Did you see Neil in The American Mall? Not a great movie (barely even a good one), but there was a glimpse of Gev (the dancing pizza). Matt and Thayne were also in it, but I only saw them in the ads, not the movie. Neil is doing well. He has that movie and he had a part in Altar Boyz off-broadway.


----------



## kari

I didn't know you all were still on here chatting it up.   I've missed this - ready for the new season to start!!  Very soon! 

I will say that I had started following Travis on Twitter.  Big mistake.  I decided I liked him better when I didn't know much about him, so quickly unfollowed so I can remain a fan.


----------



## F1Wild

kari said:


> I will say that I had started following Travis on Twitter. Big mistake. I decided I liked him better when I didn't know much about him, so quickly unfollowed so I can remain a fan.


Don't you hate when that happens - follow someone to get the scoop and then find a little TMI and have to unfollow?


----------



## kari

F1Wild said:


> Don't you hate when that happens - follow someone to get the scoop and then find a little TMI and have to unfollow?


LOL yep, it bummed me out a little....but I felt it was for the best.  His tweets were terribly annoying. I think maybe he just needs to grow up a bit, who knows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> LOL yep, it bummed me out a little....but I felt it was for the best.  His tweets were terribly annoying. I think maybe he just needs to grow up a bit, who knows.


He's still ticked off that Benji won. Since I saw that, I do the same ... ignore him as a person and love him as a dancer.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> He's still ticked off that Benji won. Since I saw that, I do the same ... ignore him as a person and love him as a dancer.


Yep, good plan!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> He's still ticked off that Benji won. Since I saw that, I do the same ... ignore him as a person and love him as a dancer.


I agree. Plus, what we see and hear via Twitter, etc. about these people is just a tiny snippet. Imagine if we were only known for the edited version of ourselves? But then again, when you send out idiotic Twitter messages people may realize you're really an arse.


----------



## Marguerite

It just goes to show that it's America's favorite dancer not the best dancer.  I still think that Katie should have won last season


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> It just goes to show that it's America's favorite dancer not the best dancer. I still think that Katie should have won last season


I would have been happy with either Joshua or Katee. Twitch should never have come in second or even been in the top 4. I still think it was that HipHop Twitch did with Chelsie that kept her out of the top 4.


----------

